# Happiness is...



## RoxyBlue

A simple game in the tradition of the Charles Schulz book, "Happiness is a Warm Puppy". Just complete the sentence "Happiness is...


...the sound of little kids giggling.


----------



## Don Givens

a corpsed blucky.


----------



## Spooky1

A spouse that enjoys Halloween too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

those first crisp nights that signal the end of the hot summer and beginning of fall.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a fire in the fireplace (or a campfire).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a cup of hot tea at the end of a long day.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a fun new game like this on the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

"Happiness is a warm gun, bang, bang, shoot, shoot".


----------



## Don Givens

Happiness is a warm bun, chomp, chomp, yum, yum.


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is a bad pun, laugh, laugh, groan, groan


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Spooky1 said:


> Happiness is a bad pun, laugh, laugh, groan, groan


lol Ha ha Spooky  Then I suppose:

Happiness is a dead horse, kick, kick,....kick kick kick kick kick kick kick.

Or...

it's a quiet snowy morning on a day where you don't have to go outside because your partner actually did the grocery shopping for a change!


----------



## Don Givens

Happiness is a warm puppy on a toasted bun. Lunch never tasted so cute.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a pint of Ben & Jerry's ice cream

(you guys are a riot!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a two-hour lunch catching up with a friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

And for Don G and Spooky1:

Happiness is a hot sun, scorch, scorch, burn, burn.


----------



## slightlymad

Happiness is quiet time


----------



## Moon Dog

Happiness is a root beer float with a little Captain Morgan added for flavor!


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is fishing from my kayak on a local lake.


----------



## Don Givens

Happiness is going to Target when everything is marked 75% off, taking your prizes to the register, and finding out everything is actually 90% off and heading back into the store.


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is coming into work and not finding out there was a flood in the lab overnight. (I'm not experiencing happiness at the moment)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Happiness is a root beer float with a little Captain Morgan added for flavor!


Mmmm, might have to try that combo, Moon Dog

Happiness is the smell of warm bread fresh from the oven.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting to actually take lunch for a change.


----------



## ededdeddy

Happiness is a warm bed on a cold morning and being able to sleep in it extra long..


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting out of work on time.


----------



## ededdeddy

the joy on your 4 year olds face when you pick her up from school


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing you made someone's day.


----------



## ededdeddy

when you get a hug and kiss for no reason


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the greeting you get from a dog when you come home after a long day.


----------



## ededdeddy

an afternoon nap


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a warm, made from scratch, Tollhouse chocolate chip cookie minutes from the oven.


----------



## Don Givens

ededdeddy said:


> when you get a hug and kiss for no reason


.............from a stripper.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting to eat any meal while it is still warm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...showing your nieces and nephews how to make a really loud sound by blowing on a blade of grass held between their thumbs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...showing your sister's young son how to eat whipped cream directly out of the aerosol can (and finding out he consumed a whole can "practicing" once he got home).


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

... hearing my soon to be step-son using my phrases or singing the songs that I listen to. (Bonus when he does it in fron of his father!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bowl of homemade chicken soup


----------



## Spooky1

... having someone resew the loose buttons on my winter coat.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

is recieveing a 7 months belated birthday card from your little sister...
(yeah...got it yesterday)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finding money stashed in your wallet that you'd forgotten you had.


----------



## Don Givens

Getting Al Gore in a headlock and saying "where is the blasted global warming you promised us"?


----------



## Ghoul Friday

...making cylon raiders out of stuffed crescent rolls as a surprise for the boyfriend as a special treat when we watch Battlestar Galactica on Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghoul Friday said:


> ...making cylon raiders out of stuffed crescent rolls as a surprise for the boyfriend as a special treat when we watch Battlestar Galactica on Friday.


I SO want to see a picture of those:googly: Tell me you took some!


----------



## Don Givens

Ghoul Friday said:


> ...making cylon raiders out of stuffed crescent rolls as a surprise for the boyfriend as a special treat when we watch Battlestar Galactica on Friday.


Happiness is being good to the ones we love.


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is being bundled up to stay warm while walking the dog when it's +7 outside. (I love my dog, I love my dog, I love my dog, damn it's cold out here, I love my dog)


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Don Givens said:


> Happiness is being good to the ones we love.


So true. I'm having a blast.



RoxyBlue said:


> I SO want to see a picture of those:googly: Tell me you took some!


I'm actually updating progress to my blog as I go along. I've made a few dishes and am working on decorations now. I still have a couple snacks to make still. Will post those too 

Here's the blog post with pics.

Happiness is using the same Halloween decorating techniques for something totally different.


----------



## scream1973

Finding money in a pair of pants you havent worn in a while..


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a waggy tailed dog greeting you at the door when you come home.


----------



## Spooky1

.. a dog that waits until you get up in the morning, instead of waking you up.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

...creating a special holiday when there isn't one.


----------



## Spooky1

... a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Draik41895

halloween every day


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to music when the wife & daughter are out of the house...


----------



## Moon Dog

When it's blowing cold outside and I'm inside, sitting in my favorite chair, with a nice fire going, & my dog at my feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a plate of fried oysters.


----------



## slightlymad

sunday morning breakfast with the family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...throwing a ball for your dog in the yard and watching her run for the sheer joy of it.


----------



## ededdeddy

... Being a body pillow for your 4 year old, so she can play games in comfort while I watch TV


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> ... Being a body pillow for your 4 year old, so she can play games in comfort while I watch TV


That's so sweet!


----------



## ededdeddy

making it out of work with a pat on the back rather than a knife in it


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny winter day.


----------



## Spooky1

... finally getting a little snow so it actually looks like Winter.


----------



## Don Givens

..... finding an old, tattered, spooky looking doll at a garage sale for only a quarter because nobody else saw its potential as a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Spooklights

A little bit of cinnamon schnapps in your hot chocolate on those extra cold days.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A nice warm fire on a cold sunny day.


----------



## Spooky1

... a Southern exposure on the house on a sunny cold winter day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...warm feet on a cold day.


----------



## Spooky1

... the sun setting after 5pm, the days are getting longer. Yeah!!


----------



## debbie5

...having the cable guy turn our cable tv on 4 days earlier than expected.


----------



## debbie5

(I really noticed the longer days today, spooky; it was after 5pm and the sun was just starting to set! )


----------



## Ghoul Friday

...experimenting with new ingredients and creating a delicious meal you've never had before.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....not having to dread Valentine's day this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

...warm towels fresh from the dryer.


----------



## Moon Dog

...a fifty degree day during the middle of winter...


----------



## debbie5

...being here at the public library with really fast internet and QUIET.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh roasted cashews.


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting a puck a a hockey game


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing you did something really well.


----------



## ededdeddy

not being sick on a sick day


----------



## Spooky1

.. it's time to go home.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...eating cookie dough ice cream


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having our fearless leader fix my typo.


----------



## slightlymad

.....seeing the typo before it was fixed


----------



## Spooky1

... having fun with the typo before it was fixed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Lady Nyxie happy because the typo was fixed.


----------



## Monk

...reading about typos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hearing a cat purr.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

...starting the first prop of 2009 that's different from other things you've made.


----------



## Spooky1

... having a place to share my love of Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...figuring out one of Johnny Thunder's posts on the Horror Movie Picture Game thread.


----------



## dynoflyer

. . . a letter from one of the colleges my daughter applied to with an offer of a full ride scholarship! yeah, baby!


----------



## RoxyBlue

dynoflyer said:


> . . . a letter from one of the colleges my daughter applied to with an offer of a full ride scholarship! yeah, baby!


Wow, that's fantastic, dyno!


----------



## scareme

being able to post on Hauntforum again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a Forum friend back on the Forum


----------



## Don Givens

............... Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having tea and a cinnamon scone at the local cafe.


----------



## Monk

...laughing out loud.


----------



## Spooky1

...sharing a cinnamon scone at the local cafe with someone special.


----------



## Monk

... laughing out loud while sharing a cinnamon scone.


----------



## Don Givens

... laughing out loud while sharing a cinnamon scone at the local cafe with someone special on Friday.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being able to stay at home when it is cold and windy outside.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ok, make fun of me if you will, but...

... watching The Lawrence Welk show.

Takes me back to a simpler, kinder, gentler time when we used to go to my grandparents house on Saturdays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....reading the Sunday comics.


----------



## ededdeddy

...Finding something you want for cheaper than you thought it would be


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being able to sit down after a long day of work, a few hours of studying and a dash of chores mixed in for good measure.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate cupcake.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... going to bed early and waking up late.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the perfect peanut butter to jelly ratio on a pb&j


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a snuggly quilt.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

someone to snuggle in a quilt with


----------



## rottincorps

mud between the toes


----------



## Monk

snuggling with someone in a quilt with muddy toes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snuggling in a muddy quilt with warm toes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

washing all that mud off


----------



## Dark Angel 27

letting my darker side out when visiting my old work....it felt good to mouth off to my ex boss after being a good girl for so long.


----------



## Draik41895

knowing theres a place where people actually like halloween 24/7 unlike every one else in my family


----------



## Moon Dog

me snuggling with my wife (yeah I know that I mentioned that before, but it really does make me happy!)


----------



## Spooky1

.. still having power after an ice storm.


----------



## Monk

...not having to worry about ice storms anymore.


----------



## rottincorps

having the day off


----------



## Monk

having the day off and still getting paid.


----------



## rottincorps

a cup of coffee ....with a shot of Bailie's


----------



## Monk

...a cup of Bailey's with a shot of coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...enjoying a cup of coffee with Bailey's while getting paid for having a day off (I wish)


----------



## Monk

...having wishes come true.


----------



## rottincorps

finishing a project


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... snow days (not that I get them without a state of emergency).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching clouds chase across the face of a lovely full moon.


----------



## rottincorps

going out to my truck and seeing the bird of paradise hasn't crapped on my windshield


----------



## Spooky1

... a nice sunny day to melt some of this ice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the first crocus come up out of the ground (okay, I'm anticipating a bit here)


----------



## rottincorps

....a nice sunny day , slight breeze, margarita .......got to go I'm going in the back yard


----------



## Spooky1

rottincorps said:


> ....a nice sunny day , slight breeze, margarita .......got to go I'm going in the back yard


Happiness is my hate for you.  (it's 26F here)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a lovely piece of music.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... going to church on Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going out for Starbucks and a newspaper after going to church on Sunday


----------



## scareme

...a puppy laying on my feet to keep them warm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Scareme and Lady Nyxie when I come on line to post


----------



## scareme

...getting older, it beats the alternative.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...watching my cat Pete do something adorable like wiping his paws on the mat before he comes in the house.*


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a double double from in-n-out


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of fresh laundry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... seeing the happiness on my one dog's face when he can snuggle up in my clean laundry pile as I try to quickly fold it and attempt to keep it clean. Sad part is... it makes him so happy I almost don't have the heart to take it away from him. He must have owned a laundry/dry cleaners in a former life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... seeing the happiness on my one dog's face when he can snuggle up in my clean laundry pile as I try to quickly fold it and attempt to keep it clean. Sad part is... it makes him so happy I almost don't have the heart to take it away from him. He must have owned a laundry/dry cleaners in a former life.


My old cat used to do that. She loved curling up on clean laundry right out of the dryer.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a compilation disc with some of your favorite songs, a cold Molson Ice and the forum on a Saturday night.


----------



## scareme

...a table loaded down with food, and guests on their way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the winter sunlight streaming in through the windows.


----------



## Moon Dog

A Hot Toddy on a cold winter's night...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a freshly washed dog


----------



## mattjfishman

building a prop


----------



## ededdeddy

This is already post in EWWWW.. Getting a loving hug from your 4 year when you get home from work after a long night...I love you Da..Bleech..ddy.Then she apologizes for getting sick on me..God I love her


----------



## ededdeddy

Adding to last one..Being able to spend two home sick..My daughter made me sick..Some virus going around..We laid around on the sofa for two days and watched TV


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> Adding to last one..Being able to spend two home sick..My daughter made me sick..Some virus going around..We laid around on the sofa for two days and watched TV


She's lucky to have such a good dad to keep her company


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> She's lucky to have such a good dad to keep her company


We have about the same maturity level.  Having a kid just gives me an excuse to have cartoons on all the time.


----------



## ededdeddy

... Having your kid choose "Tom and Jerry" as the best thing on to watch


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spending super bowl with awesome friends


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to great music on a stereo system that makes it sound like the band is right there in the room with you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is the girl that was eye balling me across barnes and nobles tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> is the girl that was eye balling me across barnes and nobles tonight


And which of the two brothers was honored by the look from the young lady?:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> And which of the two brothers was honored by the look from the young lady?:googly:


that would be me...Jeromy
to be completely honest Zach doesnt come on here much hes more a garage of evil guy.


----------



## ededdeddy

...When a professional hockey player from your favorite team. Stops during warm ups to give you daughter a hockey puck.


----------



## Spooky1

...the sun setting later every day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a batch of homemade original recipe Chex Party Mix.


----------



## Spooky1

... a warm brownie sundae (to share)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching E.T. fly over that road block


----------



## joker

doing the things you want in a place you don't want to leave.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that perfect picutre on splash mountain


----------



## RoxyBlue

...holding a puppy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sweet tea on hot day


----------



## Spooky1

...watching Roxy work on her mini mache prop.


----------



## Moon Dog

Finally having your new puppy home from the vet the day after he got neutered


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a new bird at the feeder.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the discovery channel


----------



## scareme

getting my Valentine present a week early.


----------



## Draik41895

hauntforum.com

i love this place


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a nice paisley tie


----------



## Spooky1

.. a forecast for 60 degrees on Sunday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...two dogs overjoyed at seeing each other even though they just saw each other yesterday.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having your very own Space Ghost Coast-to-Coast poseable figurine


----------



## ededdeddy

Having your wife say " Let's doing something for Valentine's Day on Sunday. So You can play hockey on Saturday night." WOW I'm lucky...


----------



## Don Givens

.........quiting time


----------



## RoxyBlue

...almost quitting time and the sun will still be up on the way home


----------



## Spooky1

...warmer weather melting away the ice.


----------



## Draik41895

my friends at haunt forum


----------



## scareme

...Draik made me smile.


----------



## rottincorps

.....when the kids are asleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

..a really good curry dish at an Indian restaurant.


----------



## scareme

So Spook is taking you out to eat tonight?

...getting my two dogs back from the groomer. They smell so nice and clean.


----------



## Spooklights

New Books!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lesser college class schedules!


----------



## Moon Dog

Kid at the babysitter and a nice "quiet" dinner with the wife!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the zombie survival guide


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting out of work 3 hours early


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

playin left 4 dead till 230 am


----------



## ededdeddy

the temp being 55 degrees at 5:30 in the morning


----------



## scareme

Finding someone to play Fun and Games with at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the burgers we are grilling today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...singing a solo in church.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

playing since i fell for you on the sax


----------



## scareme

crawling back into bed, I've been up since 3:00 this morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is getting a glass of water in the middle of the night


----------



## scareme

...warm baked bread.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my cousins


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fish and chips with malt vinegar.


----------



## scareme

Oh, that does sound good Roxy.

...wishing my mom a happy 78th birthday.


----------



## ededdeddy

going to bed early because you want to not because you have too.


----------



## ededdeddy

..Sitting down to pay the bills and having extra money left when your done.


----------



## Don Givens

Getting a new computer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting through closing on a refinance in less than an hour and then taking the rest of the day off (even better!).


----------



## scareme

Hot cookies fresh from the oven, shaped like hearts.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

singing all the songs from sister act


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fuzzy socks.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

new country singles


----------



## Spooky1

... planning out my next prop.


----------



## Draik41895

puppys and kittens in perfect harmony


----------



## scareme

lol Somehow that's not what my dog and cat look like. Maybe if I drugged them they'd sit that close together.


----------



## ededdeddy

finally having a week were I'm over paid


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

bot spending my entire day on the internet. yaya for nice weather


----------



## ededdeddy

Helping my daughter with her homework..


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing your dog getting so excited about the same food she ate yesterday and the day before and the day before.....(people should be so easy to please)


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> ...seeing your dog getting so excited about the same food she ate yesterday and the day before and the day before.....(people should be so easy to please)


By reading this thread it appears that some us are that easy to please


----------



## ededdeddy

Sitting on the sofa on a rainy day with your four year old, eating chips and salsa while watching cartoons..


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> By reading this thread it appears that some us are that easy to please


It definitely makes being happy a lot easier


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

re runs of home improvement


----------



## Bloodhound

going on a weekend get away.


----------



## Spooky1

.. a friend getting two reservations this Spring at Lee Creek, NC so we can go fossil hunting. I'll be really happy if I find a big Megalodon shark tooth.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

playing left 4 dead


----------



## ededdeddy

..another warm day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a co-worker bringing in homemade cupcakes.


----------



## ededdeddy

Knowing you after have to work one more night...Then you're off for 4 days


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ...a co-worker bringing in homemade cupcakes.


...Roxy bring a cupcake home from work to share (if it's chocolate)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a new pair of slacks


----------



## Moon Dog

Having your school work done for the week at midweek!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Having your school work done for the week at midweek!


You go, Moon Dog!


----------



## scareme

...hubby just calling me to say he doesn't have to work Sat after all. So we can spend Valentine's Day antiquing. Yeah!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

being able to move back out in 30 days


----------



## scareme

Moving back out of where?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> Moving back out of where?


long story short. One of our roomates bailed on us and we couldnt afford the rent. So we literally just moved back with our parents. 
But now we have an offer from a friend who bought a house so in 30 days we are out again!


----------



## scareme

Good for you! And I bet good for your parents too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha thanks..and yeah they are happy


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....being given a creative challenge.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a valentine......gotta get on finding a present


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a present already for my Valentine


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

tomorrow


----------



## Spooky1

...getting a Valentine present from my honey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..sharing my Valentine's Day present (chocolates)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having an amazing valentines day and an amazing girl in my life


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting something I wanted as a present.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a day off


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> having an amazing valentines day and an amazing girl in my life


That's sweet, BB. Did the gift end up being the bracelet?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> That's sweet, BB. Did the gift end up being the bracelet?


well i thought sine im lookin towards pursuing a seriously realationship with this girl that i should hold off on the jewelry card for a while.

i ended up buying her a scarf (her favorite ccessory) and MAKING her a picture that i framed. she loved them both.

The picture ideas came from the fact we dont have any pictures from last summer when we sarted datig. so i kind of became an inside joke that id dint really happen. She ened up goin off to school in san fransico with nothing but the memories.
So i figured i would make a picute of her and I "from the summer"
I got a picture of me and a picture off her myspace and i cut both our heads out glued it to a picture of the duck pond park (where we had out first date and coincedentally here we met on V-Day). I dre little stick figures holding hands attached to the heads and put July 2008 on it.

She loved it!
It got the laugh and the "awe"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> well i thought sine im lookin towards pursuing a seriously realationship with this girl that i should hold off on the jewelry card for a while.
> 
> i ended up buying her a scarf (her favorite ccessory) and MAKING her a picture that i framed. she loved them both.
> 
> The picture ideas came from the fact we dont have any pictures from last summer when we sarted datig. so i kind of became an inside joke that id dint really happen. She ened up goin off to school in san fransico with nothing but the memories.
> So i figured i would make a picute of her and I "from the summer"
> I got a picture of me and a picture off her myspace and i cut both our heads out glued it to a picture of the duck pond park (where we had out first date and coincedentally here we met on V-Day). I dre little stick figures holding hands attached to the heads and put July 2008 on it.
> 
> She loved it!
> It got the laugh and the "awe"


That gets an "awwww" from me, too


----------



## Draik41895

happiness is...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spending the day brainstorming for the next haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having some of those Danish butter cookies.


----------



## Spooky1

Lunch from the Kabob place across the street.


----------



## skeletonowl

...eating candy corn outside with my friend checking out the autumn trees. (It's so far away!)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting back to work after 2 weeks off


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> getting back to work after 2 weeks off


LOL, must be a sign of the times. Most people are happy about getting back to vacationing


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happiness is a warm summers morning with the sun gleaming through your bedroom window.


----------



## scareme

...Spring flowers blooming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a little woodpecker raiding the feeder.


----------



## ededdeddy

rainy days to help me sleep better


----------



## ededdeddy

Watching your package get closer and closer on it's UPS tracking number


----------



## RoxyBlue

...doing something nice for someone just for the fun of it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dressing up fancy


----------



## GrimProductions

spending a day spoiling yourself


----------



## scareme

A night out with the girlfriends.


----------



## Spooky1

getting my hair cut (I was getting way to shaggy).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chelsea calling


----------



## Don Givens

never having to say you're sorry .......... ummm sorry,  wrong thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having goofball friends


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting home from an early morning day at work nobody being home getting on haunt forum and listening to music..possibly taking a nap and looking forward to my day off tomorrow


----------



## scareme

...metting with old friends and sharing stories that begin with "Remember when...".


----------



## Monstermaker

...getting final approval from the city to begin renovation/contruction of your haunts permanent location.


----------



## ededdeddy

warm breakfast on a cold morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a cup of pumpkin spice coffee and Danish butter cookies


----------



## scareme

... the smell of hyacinth


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of honeysuckle on a warm summer night


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a warm summer night


----------



## scareme

...the smell of popcorn in a movie theater.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hangin out at the theater all day waiting for a midnight showing


----------



## scareme

midnight showing of what?

... buying new props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...making new props


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

scareme said:


> midnight showing of what?
> 
> ... buying new props.


the midight showing of anything
star wars, the simpsons movie, pirates, transformers, indiana jones, wolverine,

but my favorite is harry potter. cant wait for that midnight showing in july its the only one me and zach dress up for


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a saturday off


----------



## rottincorps

....taking the family to Nascar race today, and its trucks and nationwide on the same day in the sun......*and the kids get in free!*


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting out of the house today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...orange juice with a little Crown Royal in it.


----------



## scareme

...the whole family going out to eat together.


----------



## Spooky1

...getting some sleep. Good Night all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...cooking a dinner that everyone loves*


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to albertos for some carne asada fries and stayin up all night to pla left for dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dinner with friends.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

working on the official bloodshed brothers website


----------



## Don Givens

is a warm glue gun


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> is a warm glue gun


Isn't that the name of a feature length film?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is moving into a house with a pool


----------



## ededdeddy

letting your 4 year old pick lunch and it was what you wanted any way


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing another Forum friend getting close to Half A Ho status


----------



## ededdeddy

being recognized..Even if it's for being a half ho


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a warm gun (bang bang shoot shoot)


----------



## ededdeddy

sitting on the sofa eating popsicles and watching cartoons with my little girl..Gotta go


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

never having to say "I can't afford that".


----------



## slightlymad

Going back to a job you left in total frustration getting promoted then being asked to travel to help others do it your way. All the while your old boss job hops cause he just doesnt fit anywhere.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a lot of good leftovers for dinner so you don't have to do anything but warm them up and pour a glass of wine


----------



## Spooky1

... watching a corny horror movie (Blood Diner) with my honey.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

... quiet children


----------



## RoxyBlue

...quiet dogs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

quiet days


----------



## ededdeddy

Craziness..


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having a new great-nephew.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oprah


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having little gargoyles on your desk to watch over you at work and keep evil spirits away (although some still manage to get past them)


----------



## Spooky1

..having 4 gargoyles on my desk guarding me at work (lots of evil spirits to keep away here).


----------



## ededdeddy

...finally getting a headache to go away


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having people ive never met in person care about a hammer hitting me in the head!


----------



## ededdeddy

leftover spagethi from the microwave


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a little cinnamon and whipped cream in your coffee.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

trying a new mexican resturant


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a tissue readily on hand when your nose starts to run unexpectedly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

taking long nap getting ready for a long night


----------



## ededdeddy

being exhausted


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> being exhausted


LOL, must be one of those good kinds of exhaustion


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

re runs of fresh prince


----------



## dynoflyer

Renting Harley's in Vegas in three weeks!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gettin ernest scared stupid for your brithday


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, must be one of those good kinds of exhaustion


NO comment :rolleyevil:


----------



## ededdeddy

Hearing a rumor that from the boss. That it looks like we might get a 3% raise this year...Say WHAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to buffalo wild wings tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> NO comment :rolleyevil:


I thought it was from chasing your 4 year old around. Is there another kind I don't know about?:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> I thought it was from chasing your 4 year old around. Is there another kind I don't know about?:googly:


Sure,Sure, That's what I meant...That is why, Yep no DOubt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

downlading a horror flick i havent seen yet


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree but on the DVR


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the cheap movies at circuit city. 50% off wwoooo


----------



## ededdeddy

taking a break from cleaning the basement


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is the perfect peanut butter to jelly ratio on a sandwich


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a donut from the Fractured Prune.


----------



## ededdeddy

rainy days for better sleep


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting some laundry done


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chewy Atomic Fireballs candy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

listening to a song you've heard/played a million times and realizing how perfect it would be for a room in your haunt


----------



## Spooklights

sleeping in on Saturday.


----------



## scareme

...hubby coming home after being gone for a week.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

working on the website


----------



## ededdeddy

goofing off all night at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a leisurely breakfast at home on a Saturday morning while watching "Heroes" episodes you recorded but hadn't had time to see.


----------



## ededdeddy

being able to watch the afternoon game of once ( sucks when your favorite team isn't local)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going to get food


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting started on your first prop of the year


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a new episode of the simpsons


----------



## ededdeddy

Agreeing with the last post


----------



## Spooky1

a snow day (when we haven't had much snow all winter).


----------



## ededdeddy

playing pretend with mt little girl...For some reason we're dogs today


----------



## Spooklights

Spooky1 said:


> a snow day (when we haven't had much snow all winter).


YES! Spending a day in the Snow!


----------



## DoomBuddy

Riding the monorail at Walt Disney World on a warm sunny day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lobster rangoons for dinner.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is messing around


----------



## ededdeddy

coming home and finding out your paper maiche dried properly over night


----------



## RoxyBlue

...feeling creative again.


----------



## ededdeddy

having my daughter happily tell me all about the things she learned in school today


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my brother getting me a garage of evil t shirt for my birthday


----------



## ededdeddy

Having your daughter says your new prop is ugly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

being off work till friday


----------



## ededdeddy

being off work this friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing I will eventually be off work on a Friday


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chelsea


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

march 14th


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> march 14th


Ah, but will you still feel that way on March 15th?:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha we'll see

i might try to get ont the forum drunk....see what fun comes out of that


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> ha we'll see
> 
> i might try to get ont the forum drunk....see what fun comes out of that


Sure you haven't tried that already?:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

....no comment


----------



## ededdeddy

having fun on the forum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is getting close to whore status


----------



## Bloodhound

being part of the addiction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Bloodhound back on the Forum


----------



## Bloodhound

being back among my kind!!!


----------



## scareme

Hearing from old friends again.


----------



## ededdeddy

making new friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the "Hold" button on the phone when a pesky telemarketer calls


----------



## ededdeddy

being on at the same time as Roxy and Scareme...Man I can't keep up


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> being on at the same time as Roxy and Scareme...Man I can't keep up


GIRLS RULE!!!:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is getting to a computer that works.
my laptop is on the fritz :-(


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having my very own Space Ghost, Coast to Coast, posable figurine.


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting asked you want a popsiscle too.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

popsicles in general


----------



## ededdeddy

fighting about who gives the best hugs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

people callig and asking what i want for my birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,knowing that I give the best hugs


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a good hug


----------



## Spooklights

a new hair style!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a shorter haircut in time for warmer weather.


----------



## Draik41895

winning a contest


----------



## Moon Dog

Going to an automotive swap meet!


----------



## Spooky1

... a warm Spring day (in early March)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to relax after finishing a two weekend run of shows.


----------



## Spooky1

... Going to a play with Roxy playing violin in the orchestra.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sweet husband:jol:


----------



## mattjfishman

Getting to work outside all day because its been almost 80 degrees!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... coming home to the forum after too much time away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..having Nyxie back so she can try keeping up with me


----------



## ededdeddy

The threat of rain didn't spoil weekend plans


----------



## Spooky1

... infectious.


----------



## ededdeddy

Had me scared Spooky..I read infections

gettin the mail and finding no bills


----------



## GothicCandle

... The dollar tree.


----------



## ededdeddy

my little girl insisting that we work on props. She says do crafts


----------



## Spooklights

Finally playing a certain piano piece right.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having time to get back on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

...garlic toast.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dinner being ready


----------



## ededdeddy

knowing you have a prop book on the way


----------



## RoxyBlue

...growing little plants from seed.


----------



## ededdeddy

getting your tax refund 4 days early


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a tax refund at all


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

chelsea loving her little gift


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Harry & David chocolate truffles...mmmmmm!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

al and tim


----------



## dubbax3

Hapiness is waking up in a strange place with no clothes on and words written in sharpie all over your body......or is that just me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a new person with a bizarre sense of humor on the Forum


----------



## dubbax3

Seeing that someone gets it!


----------



## ededdeddy

knowing that my daughter will be excited to see me when I get her from school.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is getting to listen to your favorite radio station all day at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...planning a quick trip to Starbucks for a tall mocha frapp.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

knowing the only thing that stands between you and a 21st birthday weekend celebration is a 6 hour shift at jcpenney


----------



## ededdeddy

remembering when I turned 21


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

smelling whats cooking downstairs


----------



## dubbax3

ededdeddy said:


> remembering when I turned 21


Good times, gooood times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...no longer being 21


----------



## ededdeddy

RoxyBlue said:


> ...no longer being 21


I agree with that too


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> I agree with that too


Amen, brother!:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Yes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

buyin t shirts online


----------



## Draik41895

buying props online


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a glass of wine with a maraschino cherry in it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the cool zombie shirt im gettin in the mail in 4-5 days


----------



## ededdeddy

warm clothes out of the dryer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...remembering how you used to catch polliwogs as a kid and how excited you'd get watching them turn into frogs.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my old pet turtle


----------



## Spooklights

spring peepers (frogs)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going out tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...rehearsing a lovely solo after choir practice.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

21 more hours


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> 21 more hours


LOL, don't get too carried away with this 21st birthday thing, young man!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... closing in on 5pm on a Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dogs sleeping peacefully.


----------



## Draik41895

three more performances


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, don't get too carried away with this 21st birthday thing, young man!


i wont... im honestly more excited for presents.



happiness is going out tonight at midnight


----------



## Draik41895

being able to go out at midnight


----------



## Draik41895

already having 600 posts!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

carne asada fries from albertos


----------



## Draik41895

being the man with the sqeaky night stick


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

theres a casino in the same town as me


----------



## slightlymad

A day in the garage just a tinkering


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to lonestar tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting some new violin/piano arrangements to play with.


----------



## monstermakerswife

Frightening some one soooo bad they wet their pants


----------



## Wyatt Furr

opening night at the theater.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gettin dressed up


----------



## ededdeddy

getting undressed


----------



## RoxyBlue

....curling up in bed with a good book.


----------



## monstermakerswife

Having a true soul-mate to share your life with.


----------



## ededdeddy

three days off


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that I still have a job in this tough economy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amen to that, Nyxie!


...the fried oyster dinner at the Bayou restaurant in Aberdeen, MD.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to disneyland


----------



## Spooklights

Finding yourself in a better mood than you were an hour ago.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...going through old boxes and discovering prop making supplies that you forgot all about !


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ....curling up in bed with a good book.


....changing my name to Book. :biggrinvil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> ....changing my name to Book. :biggrinvil:


(bats eyelashes) - You are SUCH a flirt


----------



## Spooky1

Having our dog Willow, in the Mutt Maddness contest at a local radio station


----------



## GothicCandle

finishing a prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....meeting a new dog


----------



## GothicCandle

getting a new pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the seeds I planted finally sprouting.


----------



## GothicCandle

eating a ripe plum.


----------



## Spooklights

Mom's corned beef


----------



## Spooky1

Drinking wine coolers with Roxy while surfing the forum.


----------



## slightlymad

Drinking on the steps with the neighbors


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting a call saying you can come into work at 5 instead of 4 thus getting an hour more of sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

....getting a new book to read.


----------



## slightlymad

Digging in the garden


----------



## RoxyBlue

...looking forward to putting new plants in the garden.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a great night of left 4 dead and unclocking 5 acheivements


----------



## RavenLunatic

a heartbeat that's music to your ears


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting ready to go out for the evening


----------



## ededdeddy

an unexpected check at work


----------



## slightlymad

getting a massage with out begging


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

class cancelled


----------



## slightlymad

Everyone leaving or going to bed


----------



## dynoflyer

a daughter getting acceptance letters from every college she's applied to


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

happiness is being happy for dynoflyer being happy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching zombie flicks at the library


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh baked brownies.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

fresh baked cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh baked brownies AND cookies!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and a tall glass of milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> and a tall glass of milk


Ah, the perfect fresh baked cookie/brownie accompaniment


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

RoxyBlue said:


> Ah, the perfect fresh baked cookie/brownie accompaniment


amen to that


----------



## ededdeddy

a quiet afternoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Willow making it to Round 2 of the Mutt Madness contest.


----------



## Spooky1

A sunny weekend.


----------



## slightlymad

Saturday M&T


----------



## ededdeddy

A fun night at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a pleasant morning walk with Willow and Spooky1.


----------



## Tater1970

is soft bed and a full night sleep


----------



## ededdeddy

Finding out you have been overpricing your materials for the new contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

ededdeddy said:


> Finding out you have been overpricing your materials for the new contest


...and there was great rejoicing!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Going to the dentist


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my next pay check


----------



## ededdeddy

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy


----------



## slightlymad

My comfy chair


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having nice enough weather to do some yard work.


----------



## Spooky1

...our dog Willow making it to round 3 of 100.3's Mutt Maddness contest. Woot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...our dog Willow not being too proud to talk to other dogs even though she has made it to Round 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

...(an obvious one) - seeing all my Forum friends back on line.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree Roxy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

seeing the famly for easter


----------



## Spooky1

Getting out to Calvert Cliffs to look for fossil sharks teeth (and finding a couple nice ones).


----------



## slightlymad

Being done with the spring yard work


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

knowing my taxes are done and I don't owe!


----------



## Monk

fried spam.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the pizza im about to eat


----------



## Monk

a full stomach.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

laughing


----------



## Monk

laughing with a full stomach


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting some in-n-out


----------



## Monk

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> getting some in-n-out


indeed

Happiness is a double-double


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, Monk and BB!!

...making up Easter care packages for the choir director and organist who've had to spend extra time in church this week.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> My goodness, Monk and BB!!
> 
> ...making up Easter care packages for the choir director and organist who've had to spend extra time in church this week.


I wish you went to my church; this organist wouldn't mind a care package right now!

Be that as it may, Happiness is....

HOMEMADE CHEESECAKES!


----------



## Monk

...is dying eggs with the kids. 


then eating them (the eggs not the kids).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> ...is dying eggs with the kids.
> 
> then eating them (the eggs not the kids).


LMAO, I'm SO glad you clarified that!:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

when she calls


----------



## slightlymad

When she leaves


----------



## Spooklights

Being able to eat Easter Dinner with your family.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...crab bisque soup.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....being able to enjoy this forum again. Thanks Zombie-F for all your "dead"ication and hard work.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spending time with the family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sunny day


----------



## Spooky1

...a warm Spring day (maybe we'll get one by the end of the week ).


----------



## Monk

nooners.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk said:


> nooners.


My oh my!:devil::googly:


----------



## Spooky1

...Tuesdays


----------



## Monk

...Fat Tuesdays


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a nice long hug


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...going to the Fangoria Weekend of Horror's on Saturday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...yams with butter and a sprinkling of brown sugar


----------



## Monk

...going to watch the U.S.A. Eagles play a friendly rugby match against the Ireland national team in May.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...roasted almonds


----------



## Monk

...cold beer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...free mimosas with Sunday brunch (there was a hotel in Gaithersburg that used to do this at their all-you-can-eat brunch - such a friendly, hospitable gesture)


----------



## Monk

...champagne brunches.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a full nights sleep


----------



## Monk

sleeping on a beach


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a nice hug


----------



## Spooklights

A hot cup of tea after being out in the rain


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a warm pair of socks


----------



## smileyface4u23

a toasty warm bed preheated with the electric mattress pad


----------



## Spooky1

...Roxy's smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Spooky1


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

seeing roxy and spooky be adorable


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> seeing roxy and spooky be adorable


Awww, how sweet of you to say so


----------



## Monk

...being called a post whore!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...posting along with the other happy post whores


----------



## Spooky1

... building an addition to the post whore house to make room for all the new ho's.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the first decently warm day we have had in some time with the promise of a better day tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a friend back on the Forum.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... friendly competition between friends.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a saturday off


----------



## Monk

...knowing you did the right thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting off work early on a Friday.


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> ...getting off work early on a Friday.


here here


----------



## Draik41895

pretty girls


----------



## Wildcat

A warm beach, some cold drinks and someone to share it with.


----------



## Draik41895

pumpkin pie


----------



## chrizzo

drinking all night and waking up with no hang over


----------



## Draik41895

props a plenty


----------



## RoxyBlue

...digging up a bunch of plants to give to a friend.


----------



## Spooky1

..finally having a nice warm day so I could get out a do some yard work.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wednesday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...working on some fun music for a concert.


----------



## Spooky1

... freshly caught Rockfish from a friend (It's what's for dinner).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is the old school river dance foldgers coffe commercial i just saw


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... sleeping a cold wet rainy day away.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... spending two days in the woods without getting any ticks.


----------



## Moon Dog

Installing my new garage door opener without anything going wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...pumpkin spice coffee (and hearing that bagels are on the way)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that the rain is helping to ensure the survival of the tadpoles I saw in a puddle this weekend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

making music (dusting off the sax today)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

finishing some artwork that paid a few of my bills !!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

clean laundry


----------



## Monk

free food


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

free drinks


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the month of October


----------



## chrizzo

an ice cold beer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

analyzing harry potter trailers with your brother and best friend


----------



## Monk

triple digit temperatures!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a long cool spring season.


----------



## Spooky1

... green finally appearing on the trees here.


----------



## Monk

...clear skies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing bright yellow finches on the seed feeder


----------



## Monk

...BBQ at work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bagels at work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

what roxy said


----------



## Spooklights

Being out in the first thunderstorm of the year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing some muscle tone developing


----------



## Spooky1

... seeing my pumpkin seeds start to sprout.


----------



## Monk

...seeing progress on my $20 prop


----------



## Moon Dog

winning the last post thread!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Moon Dog's joy

(BTW, you just lost)


----------



## Monk

Moon Dog said:


> winning the last post thread!


How would you know?

Happiness is watching everyone else THINK they won the last post wins thread.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is catching up with old friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a totally gorgeous spring morning


----------



## Monk

a chorizo burrito


----------



## kevin242

happiness is the smell of spray paint on a sunny autumn day...


----------



## Monk

a good beer buzz in the morning.


----------



## Draik41895

a new ep. of Heroes


----------



## RoxyBlue

(we love Heros, especially Hiro!)

...getting the $20 prop entry posted, even if it meant staying up until 2:00AM


----------



## Spooky1

... Kiss your mate day.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

wake 'n bake


----------



## slightlymad

Getting back on line after 2 weeks of no internet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

slightlymad said:


> Getting back on line after 2 weeks of no internet


*LOL from personal experience I know this to be true. 

Happiness is a person loving you even when they really know you.*


----------



## Draik41895

paper mache covering my hands(in a weird,confusing kinda way)


----------



## Monk

free breakfast


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dinner being ready


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hamburgers from the backyard grill


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

...a stranger comparing your house to "The Haunted Mansion"...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...those little chocolate bundt cakes they used to sell at Quiznos.


----------



## Spooklights

LRB ScareCrow said:


> ...a stranger comparing your house to "The Haunted Mansion"...


That's not happiness, that's euphoria.

Happiness is having the internet back again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting to bed before midnight.


----------



## slightlymad

being able to just say whatever


----------



## Kaoru

Being comfortable with you and letting others being themselves...


----------



## Spooklights

a good thunderstorm!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Knowing tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... when a bunch of your items on your "to do" list get cancelled and leave you with unexpected free time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the rain finally taking a break and the sun coming out.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

figuring out how to do something you've never done before... that "click" when you finally get it!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... rainy days on weekends so you can sleep in and then take an afternoon nap guilt free.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Knowing I have 3 whole days off in a row from job #2.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happiness is being "the boogie dawg"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happiness is the man across the street yelling out to me "Hey your flowers are beautiful!" after I've spent several weekends fixing up my front walk and garden islands. *


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Having two of my friends call me and tell me my interview is on HauntCast! Thanks for the heads up guys, I told ya' Fangoria was a blast!... and thanks DJChrisB.


----------



## smileyface4u23

finally being finished with a class I hated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...new plants for the butterfly garden.


----------



## smileyface4u23

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Spooky1

A chocolate donut shared with Roxy.


----------



## Kaoru

my 6 year old saiyng "Mommy I love you."  Never get tired of hearing it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... spending the day wandering around my college's campus taking pictures of the beautiful old buildings.


----------



## slightlymad

throwing things out


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... spending a weekend doing chores that you enjoy (gardening).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Louisiana style red beans & rice - yum!


----------



## Spooky1

... having nice weather on the weekend so I could catch up on yard work.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... junk food.


----------



## Monk

...free beer after work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing family.


----------



## Joiseygal

Enjoying a warm summer day looking into the sky and realizing life isn't as bad as it seem to be.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Finally getting to eat something after 9 hours at work...


----------



## ededdeddy

relaxing


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a fresh cup of coffee with whipped cream and cinnamon


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... three days off this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...another bucky and gargoyle to add to our collection of props.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the really cool scores I got at yard sales this past weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a totally delightful husband


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a dog that walks up next to you and rests his head in your lap.


----------



## Spooky1

... a wife that walks up to you and rests her head in your lap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a husband with a sense of humor


----------



## smileyface4u23

the kids going to bed without complaining.


----------



## Draik41895

graduation time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to make a full pot of drinkable coffee at the office since the guy who makes the not so drinkable coffee is on vacation.


----------



## Spooky1

... a day without rain.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clear desk


----------



## Spooklights

a sister who looks out for you.


----------



## Joiseygal

Happiness is having your house clean and your yard in order to the point you can relax for the evening.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

un packing your books


----------



## Spooky1

.... Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a husband who still flirts with you after more than 20 years of marriage


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> ...a husband who still flirts with you after more than 20 years of marriage


... 

Oops... wrong thread.

Seriously... being able to joke around with friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Nyx!! You are one funny girl


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

driving 2 hours up a mountain with your girl just to have lunch at this little resturant you know is good and shes never been to


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a choice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a Twilight Zone or original Star Trek marathon on TV.


----------



## Spooky1

... having my favorite TV shows picked up for another year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....seeing old friends again.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... taking the night off from doing chores and just goofing off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having someone to goof off with.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> ...having someone to goof off with.


Ditto.


----------



## Spooky1

... flirting with Roxy on the forum while I'm at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> ... flirting with Roxy on the forum while I'm at work.


You're incorrigible


----------



## Spooky1

... being incorrigible.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

All this happiness between Spooky1 and Roxy is making me sick... get a room already.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...silly HauntForum friends


----------



## DeathTouch

When someone farts and doesn't blame it on the dog.


----------



## Bone To Pick

... having a dog to blame. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a peaceful morning at the office.


----------



## Spooky1

... free pizza for lunch at the office (yum)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... left over Taco Bell for lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a sudden inspiration for a new prop because of a funny post on the Forum.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... nothing.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... elusive.


----------



## Spooky1

... a day without rain (so far at least)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... elusive.


Sounds like you're having a bad day, Nyx.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going home and seeing my love


----------



## Lady Nyxie

An entire weekend with nothing planned.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chewy atomic fireball candy


----------



## spideranne

free ice cream at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...meeting a new dog


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

meeting a new Goth.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

making a new dead guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Spooky1's homemade spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

getting something accomplished


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting credit for getting something accomplished


----------



## Mr_Chicken

being 186 posts away from a larger inbox


----------



## Dark Angel 27

day dreaming about meeting the love of your life


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being married to the love of your life


----------



## Mr_Chicken

painting wood to look like rusty metal

do something with _that_, Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Roxy work on her latest papier-mache project.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

finding something you'd lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> painting wood to look like rusty metal
> 
> do something with _that_, Roxy!


...not having to deal with REAL rust on metal


----------



## Mr_Chicken

lol Roxy!

...getting a really good idea


----------



## The Archivist

getting all your haunt projects to work correctly on the first try!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sleep


----------



## IMU

Having a week long construction audit by the state government starting back from 2005 and PASSING with flying colors!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(congrats, IMU!)


...a cup of hot tea on a quiet Friday afternoon at work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

learning something useful


----------



## Dark Angel 27

getting out the old props and seeing that the one you love the most still works!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finally posting a new prop in the Showroom


----------



## Rohr Manor

hearing people say Thank You... Hey i am from Cali what do you expect.


----------



## The Archivist

At the end of the night when you realize that none of your props were stolen.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

getting a delivery of free paint


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The fantastic weather we have been blessed with this summer.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Sharing halloween ideas with fellow haunters and halloweeners.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a new book to read


----------



## Spooky1

... 40 & 50% off coupons from Michael's.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... catching up on sleep this past weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...helping Spooky1 with a new prop.


----------



## DeathTouch

When your hair dresser is getting just a little bit closer than she should, as she is cutting your hair. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeathTouch said:


> When your hair dresser is getting just a little bit closer than she should, as she is cutting your hair. LOL


I had to read that twice before I got what you were talking about For a moment I thought you meant the scissors.:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch

RoxyBlue said:


> I had to read that twice before I got what you were talking about For a moment I thought you meant the scissors.:googly:


I am not that freaky. LOL


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> ...helping Spooky1 with a new prop.


Getting Roxy's help with a new prop (she's much more artistic than me).


----------



## RoxyBlue

....doing something silly to make someone laugh.


----------



## silent night

happiness is... when i drive off a cliff,land on my roof upside down, catch on fire and suffer for an hour or two


----------



## rottincorps

.... is knowing that silent night is done posting ......and he has taken his meds for the night


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...playing games with friends


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... taking long naps.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..getting two Buckys from JohnnyL...your the best!


----------



## rottincorps

is not living in ghetto ass Hemet, Ca..........right Fiend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... quiet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...three sleeping dogs (and only one of them is mine)


----------



## The Archivist

When you use the jargon of Halloween (corpsing, bluckies, etc.) and no one looks at you strangely. 

When your local hardware store clerks stop asking you stupid questions about what you're buying, or the looks they give you when you answer them.

When your date isn't freaked out by the site of half finished props and the stacks of corpses piled up along one wall of your place.

When the cops finally stop coming by your place after a nervous neighbor has called in to report suspicious activity.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

rottincorps said:


> is not living in ghetto ass Hemet, Ca..........right Fiend


your soooooooooooo right...but happiness is being able to say I'm not originally FROM Hemet, lol...but hey affordable homes, so I bought one! :googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... everywhere (just look).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... everywhere (just look).


Amen to that, girl!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... finding a score like the Scaretaker at Home Goods when you least expect it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

.....recieving a beautiful teddy bear in the mail from your loved one first thing in the morning for your birthday when its still a few days off! 

.....reading the accompanying card along with a heart felt letter alone in your room. (yeah, i know that sounds really sappy)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sorry, I'm gonna break the mood!
Happiness is smoked, candied salmon and cream cheese!!
(oh dear God I'm sooo stuffed!)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.......not having to kiss a person that just ate smoked, candied salmon and cream cheese!!


----------



## Rohr Manor

Relaxing on the Beach with my dogs.


----------



## rottincorps

....is knowing tomorrow is Friday for me


----------



## Rohr Manor

Sleeping and not have to worry waking up early


----------



## rottincorps

....is getting to leave work on time


----------



## Joiseygal

Happiness is waking up without a back ache.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a tall glass of ice cold water on a hot summer day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh brewed German-chocolate-cake-flavored coffee (yes, it does exist)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the fact that Halloween stuff is starting to show up in the stores.


----------



## The Archivist

...when your last post is answered.


----------



## The Archivist

...when there are others on Graveyard Chat.


----------



## The Archivist

...your boss goes on vacation and leaves you in charge.


----------



## The Archivist

...when the neighborhood kid (the one whom you suspect steals or damages your props) moves out of the neighborhood.


----------



## Joiseygal

So I take it that your pretty happy Archivist?????


----------



## rottincorps

...is knowing my work week is over in 65 min


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..watching the San Diego chargers lose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a loving husband


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing my friend has a loving husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends


----------



## The Archivist

Joiseygal said:


> So I take it that your pretty happy Archivist?????


Yes, I am happy that the neighbor's kid has moved out. Little brat kept wrecking my stuff. Threatened to incorporate him into my next layout if I ever caught him again.


----------



## Spooky1

... having a wife who makes me smile.


----------



## Spooky1

... having a chocolate cupcake waiting for me when I get home tonight.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

... having a major home repair finally completed and CLEANED UP.


----------



## The Archivist

...reviewing the security cameras (if you have any) to see how many people you've scared the crap out of.

...finding a stash of classic props/costumes in a relative's attic or basement.


----------



## Spooky1

... papier macheing with Roxy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....Halloween !


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the weekend on the way.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... when the stores start putting out the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Spooky1

... chicken kabobs from Moby Dick House of Kabobs for lunch.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...two free days with only fun stuff to do


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

sleeping in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....corpsing out my Buckys.


----------



## Spooky1

.. our Goblin starting to look like a Goblin.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.....a 40% off coupon at Michaels when they finally have good Halloween stuff.


----------



## rottincorps

....is finding a skull at a garage sale for a buck.........and is the same one that Michaels sales for 6.99


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being a top 30 post ho.


----------



## The Archivist

Finally finishing my skull lantern!!! Check it out in the Showroom section!!!


----------



## mysticwitch

having an unlimited credit card & someone else footing the bills at Halloween time


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate doughnut to share


----------



## Wyatt Furr

...anyone and anything at all,that's loved by you.
"Your A Good Man Charlie Brown"


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being creative


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that Fall and Halloween are right around the corner.


----------



## sparky

.............having my kids help me with my Halloween projects!!!!(they are 2 1/2 and 5)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... when co-workers bring chocolate chip cookies and chocolate covered pretzels back to the office after lunch.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..being single with no children !


----------



## Spooky1

... being married with no children (at least the two legged kind).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being married with a dual income and no children


----------



## scareme

...slipping under cool sheets.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting rid of my headache that I have had since last night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being all by myself (except for the dog) at the office this morning.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.....completing 2 Bucky corpses and a groundbreaker BEFORE the weekend!


----------



## scareme

...Getting a good checkup from the Dr.


----------



## RedRum13

......seeing the wife complete a witch to perfection.....well almost just some minor details


----------



## The Archivist

when the painkillers kick in... I slipped coming out of the shower. Many injuries, none threatening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,getting caught up with things you have to do (not that I have yet)


----------



## Spooky1

... a hot mug of Earl Grey tea in the morning.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....a spliff to relieve the workday tension. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the first crisp mornings of Fall.


----------



## scareme

...getting in to see the Dr. the same day you call.


----------



## The Archivist

seeing the gallows project 99.99% finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend on the way, even though I have two theater performances scheduled.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing you made someone's day


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...getting my WWJD.. What Would Jason (Vorhees) Do shirt in the mail today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....French toast with butter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

....my doggies wagging their tails


----------



## Spooklights

Making Halloween Costumes for your vintage dolls.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

finding the exact prop you went out to get at the store


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate truffles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a full day at disneyland


----------



## Spooky1

Resealing the driveway, without making a big mess.


----------



## Toktorill

... your state of mind when your easy to please.


----------



## scareme

...spending the day with my daughter.


----------



## jaege

long warm summer days (and big piles of candy corn)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Whoppers brand malted milk balls


----------



## jaege

...home made apple pie, warm from the oven with vanilla ice cream ( and a little caramel sauce)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate chip cookies warm from the oven, with a glass of icy cold milk (Damn, now my beef soup looks really boring)


----------



## jaege

...a large pizza with double pepporni and italian sausage


----------



## scareme

A bowl of chili on a rainy day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people who are kind.


----------



## jaege

5:00 friday afternoon on a long weekend


----------



## scareme

Watching old home movies (and a little sad too).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...looking at the pictures in our wedding album


----------



## jaege

first time cracking open a good book


----------



## RoxyBlue

...re-reading a favorite book


----------



## jaege

I thought of that right after I posted the prior one.

The smell of a library full of books


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching the haunt forum dvd...i love you guys


----------



## Jack Reaper

3 day weekends


----------



## jaege

Snow on a friday evening that melts by monday morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its finally friday im free again. i got my motor running for a wild weekend. its finally friday im out of control. forget the workin blues and let the good times roll.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Bloodshed so happy


----------



## Jack Reaper

Extra sleep....


----------



## jaege

seeing your prop actually work for the first time


----------



## Evil Queen

The smell of burnt pumpkin.


----------



## Goblin

Watching autumn leaves blowing in the wind


----------



## Jack Reaper

Knowing that the skeeters shall soon be dead..


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching other people's dogs on "The Dog Whisperer" and knowing my dog isn't NEARLY as bad.


----------



## Goblin

celebrating Halloween with friends


----------



## jaege

getting together with friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding so many entertaining new friends here


----------



## Goblin

going to visit some of my friends next month


----------



## Evil Queen

...working my way up to another 27,000 posts.


----------



## Goblin

watching Evil Queen try to get 27,000 Posts


----------



## scareme

The peace and quite of the house this time of night.


----------



## Goblin

is not having to worry about medical bills anymore


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hole in the wall mexican food joints in san diego...and their fried ice cream!


----------



## scareme

Yummy!

...not being lactose intolerant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..the fried ice cream thing that Bloodshed just mentioned


----------



## The Creepster

singing to my plants


----------



## jaege

paying off your last credit card. (which I just did)


----------



## debbie5

Congrats to jaege! Welcome to no debt land! I admit: I CANNOT carry a credit card.It's a great feeling to be PAID OFF, isn't it?

Happiness is being sad, and having a 5 year old give you an unbidden, tender, loving kiss with small, cooly wet lips.


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is witnessing a neighbor kid riding their bike and doing a faceplant


----------



## jaege

Oh yes, it is excellent to be debt free. Well, except for the house. 

Further happiness is cutting up the credit cards...for good!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is burning metal


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hot pumpkin spice coffee - and not just for fall


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

doing thrift store runs with my brother!


----------



## WakeForest

the smell of fresh cut grass.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the way the woods smell up in Vermont at my grandmother's house.


----------



## jaege

Sitting on the porch as the sun sets


----------



## jaege

Zipping down the road with the soft top down, and the warm wind blowing.

Can you tell most of my happiness revolves around summer


----------



## The Archivist

Getting to spend time on this site with all of you people. Awww!

Seriously, getting called at the last minute to help out on a design problem regarding the layout. This happened yesterday. Brought my laptop and Sketchup. Guy had an idea but couldn't draw decently enough to describe what he wanted and no one else down there can draw very well either.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having a friday off from work


----------



## jaege

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> having a friday off from work


Damn right!! Can I get an amen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ahhhhh-MEN!


----------



## The Creepster

getting a elbow smash when you pinch the wife's hiney too hard


----------



## Jack Reaper

Watching Creepster getting elbow smashed...hehehehehehe


----------



## Spooky1

Going to Horrorfind with Roxy tomorrow.


----------



## debbie5

...etsy.


----------



## Jack Reaper

A Fungus on a dead cow (i.e. Mushroom Burger)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thrift store scores...and the 100 halloween fans at good will this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a cup of hot tea in the afternoon


----------



## The Creepster

admitting ones a rage-o-holic


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

relaxing a bit in the middle of this crazy season


----------



## The Creepster

stalking...I mean befriending fellow haunters


----------



## Jack Reaper

Finding yet...another alcoholic concoction with Apple Cider


----------



## morbidmike

a dead body in the back of your hearse


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a good meal


----------



## The Creepster

getting into an arguments with your kitty cats...and loosing


----------



## morbidmike

reading the creepsters deranged wit


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> reading the creepsters deranged wit


thanks.....


----------



## morbidmike

your welcome sicko


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hearing top notch singers bring a piece of music to life


----------



## The Creepster

being a complete figment of your imagination


----------



## scareme

...getting out of the house on Fri. night.


----------



## The Creepster

using a stapler for a pillow


----------



## scareme

...falling asleep befor 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Waking up at 3:30a....


----------



## morbidmike

Not waking up next to the wierdo above me in a tent on a horse drive!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a mug of hot milk on a cool evening


----------



## slightlymad

Finding the box of halloween costums you thought had been lost


----------



## The Creepster

Having spell check on your computer


----------



## scareme

...Not having Creepster keep track of my spelling. I know, I suk at spelnig.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...posting with Scareme


----------



## morbidmike

not having blue in your name


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just enjoying the night


----------



## morbidmike

having the last post of the night


----------



## Jack Reaper

Having the first post of the day


----------



## slightlymad

just plain being free to post


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing old familiar faces back to posting


----------



## Moon Dog

A beautiful Sunday with friends.


----------



## The Creepster

Having Debbie spell check your website


----------



## Jack Reaper

Watching a Raider Fan cry off his greasepaint!!!


----------



## The Creepster

for the Denver Broncos to play a real team and see what excuses the fans have on why they lost


----------



## morbidmike

having happy conversations with frinds (F#[email protected]! all ya!!! HAHAHA)


----------



## debbie5

You boys are being naughty. Go sit in time out for 42 minutes. If you wiggle around or talk, your time will start all over again. 
THERE! Now that that's finished:

Happiness is not feeling compelled to spend $4.99 on a scanty sheaf of cornstalks.


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is knowing what scanty means I do not but I want too!!


----------



## The Creepster

happiness is playing Slug Bug with someone who does not know the rules and thinks you are suppose to get socked in the face


----------



## morbidmike

Happiness is watching people from warm states try to drive on a snowy road


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is indeed that... along with the crash after wards


----------



## morbidmike

And then roasting marshmallows over their burning corpses that happiness and tasty too!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting the clown room 100% done today


----------



## morbidmike

not having a clown room


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the weather cooling down


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is not knowing exactly when death will come. Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happiness is newly filled prescriptions


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is not having a memory from taking meds that I forgot to take......I hear wierd voices I think I see dead people


----------



## The Creepster

happiness is when you get dinner cooked...and a foot rub from the wife!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is getting what the creepster got!!


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is everyone being in bed & sleeping so I have the computer for 4 hours!


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is having a lap top to play on the net any time I want


----------



## debbie5

"Keep the rads away from your 'nads."

d5, laptop-free and non-irradiated...


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is having another woman worried bout my nads


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is being part Italian & knowing that I have an Uncle Vito whom I can call about morbid mike...


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is knowing uncle vito very well and knowing Debbie id not his fav. Neice


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is a warm Charles Schulz.


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is doing dead lifts with my cats....then some leg extensions


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is not cleaning a litter box or trying to bathe them with my tounge


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is running away from this thread before I get in trouble by association.


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is having no association


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

watching how i met your mother then the big bang theory


----------



## morbidmike

oooooh maybe happiness is having a life and not living in your parents basement playing world of warcraft all day..... lol lol lol now bow to me peasant!!!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

A little bit of:

knowing what's wrong with your body so you're not confused.


----------



## morbidmike

hapiness is waking up with hauntaholics avatar in your bed!!!! sooooo sexy


----------



## RoxyBlue

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> A little bit of:
> 
> knowing what's wrong with your body so you're not confused.


LOL, DeadDude, you just made me think of those films the girls got to watch (with parental permission) at about the age of 13 at school. The one I saw was called "Growing Up and Liking It"


----------



## morbidmike

Happiness is not being old enough to rember that movie did that have Grace kelley and Fred astair in it??????? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is having test subjects for your props


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is my wife.........when she's at work!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

happiness is having ear hair


----------



## morbidmike

hapiness is shaving her mustache


----------



## debbie5

Remember the movie-in-the-movie in Johnny Dangerously?? LMAO....


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happiness is remembering what books are for and how to use them


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is being alot younger than gramps above me!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happiness is knowing that where Morbid is, I was already there.
And where I am, he will be


----------



## morbidmike

Happiness is pissing in jacks wheaties


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is Tuesdays!


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is buying a new shovel


----------



## morbidmike

Happiness is falling down your basement stairs with your new prop and not breeaking it


----------



## debbie5

^Happiness is having a clean, fresh smelling dog.


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is that dog roasting on a open flame!!!!! mmmmm tasty I'm salavating


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going to scary farm tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a pleasant surprise


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

clean laundry


----------



## The Creepster

a lot of rope


----------



## Spooklights

Happiness is setting your Haunted House visit schedule.


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is getting fresh tanks for all your welders


----------



## morbidmike

loosening the screws on the hand rails at the old folks home


----------



## jaege

Winnig an argument with your sweetie. Even if she doesnt admit it.


----------



## The Creepster

teaching you cats to use the toilet


----------



## debbie5

Mango salsa.


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a quarter in your wife's pants


----------



## debbie5

(????LOL)

Happiness is...telling hubby I spent $238 at Target and not having him blow an artery.


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness would be to mail Debbie the quarter I found to help pay for Target stuff


----------



## debbie5

Happiness would be for us to just switch spouses...you get an extra guy to share the Man Cave, and I get blissful freedom & a chick to shop with. ALL GOOD! (We'd send all our bills to you guys!)


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is wifes tight pants so tight you can tell heads or tails on the quarter in her back pocket


----------



## The Creepster

happiness is the first of the month is "MOTHER DAY" ...pay this mother and that mother


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is rearanging the furniture at a camp for the blind "look out .....never mind"


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is getting your phone back from the cats


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is a cat wedged in your fender well!!! road kill


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is learning how to do minor surgery on yourself


----------



## The Creepster

The Creepster said:


> Happiness is learning how to do minor surgery on yourself


Happiness To quote oneself


----------



## morbidmike

well done lol

happiness is watching grape ape marathon's (beagley beagley)


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet grape ape....ahh don't forget "Hong Kong Fuey"

happiness is watching someone walk into a parked car while they are on their phone


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is watching someone cutting through a parking lot and catching a hitch to the shinn dance monkey danceHaaaaaaaahahaah


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is when a complete stranger ask you to guide them while they back in to a spot...and forget to tell them you have no depth perception


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is not being a dog for mike


----------



## morbidmike

happiness isgetting beat with a set of cat-o -nines and then rolling around in a salt mine


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is when you think you lost something...but really didn't


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is a finished prop


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness ids going to eat


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is the wife is not home yeah!!!! crap she just pulled in


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is not being near the water


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is getting burned ooooooh so nice


----------



## The Creepster

Happiness is finding your favorite pen


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is having Debbie5 take you back as a friend


----------



## The Creepster

lol did she boot you?

Happiness is getting new tools


----------



## morbidmike

yes and then took me back happy now!!!

happiness is being able to pop your eye out of it's socket to itch your brain


----------



## The Creepster

Whew that was a sticky situation....

Happiness is finding out you have one slot left in your wireless trigger set up for one more prop


----------



## jaege

Happiness is having a life off the happiness posts.


----------



## Moon Dog

Happiness is taking the old Nova out and terrorize the local streets!


----------



## morbidmike

Happiness is having street's in Nebraska


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happiness is enjoying my last Friday off for awhile.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happiness is....winning the last post thread!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...freshly popped popcorn and a glass of cold milk - yum!


----------



## morbidmike

....listining to heavy metal in a traffic jam


----------



## Jack Reaper

.....kickin it at a biker clubhouse


----------



## morbidmike

......mounting an anti tank weapon to the hood of your truck I call it NO MORE TRAFFIC JAMS!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

........is seeing how your neighbors set up for Halloween and knowing that your stuff wasn't store bought......and it shows


----------



## morbidmike

well done RC.......

is seeing people drive by and shake their heads in discust cause of your props


----------



## Jack Reaper

Happiness is knowing the Cowboys are going home....seeing stars..


----------



## Spooky1

... is the Oriole not losing 100 games. I think we need to move out of the AL East.


----------



## The Creepster

next week Denver play New England


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A really interesting movie you hadn't seen before and had never heard of.


----------



## The Creepster

discovery new tolerances


----------



## rottincorps

......testing my newest props.


----------



## morbidmike

.......being able to park in the garage again and the wife stop complaing!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...singing well and people noticing it


----------



## morbidmike

....full belly of cold pizza!!!!mmmmmmmm mmmmmm good


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a supply of flavored coffees


----------



## The Creepster

getting a supply of Italian coffee


----------



## Jack Reaper

....getting a supply of Italians....


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> ....getting a supply of Italians....


??? thats kinda weird

pointing out someones flaws


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> ??? thats kinda weird
> 
> pointing out someones flaws


If you only knew what I know....


----------



## The Creepster

and that would be?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just.....knowing.


----------



## The Creepster

what gets most folks into trouble


----------



## Jack Reaper

....and watching from the side lines


----------



## The Creepster

getting a new tooth for the collection


----------



## Jack Reaper

The quiet before the kids wake up


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the quiet before anyone shows up at work


----------



## Jack Reaper

The quiet after the kids go to bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having the windows open at the office


----------



## Jack Reaper

5 and Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## nixie

Having just swept up the last bit of foam dust.


----------



## debbie5

...eye drops in itchy eyes. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## RoxyBlue

..finishing a corpsed foam skull


----------



## debbie5

...warm socks!


----------



## morbidmike

half day of work


----------



## The Creepster

having a huge roll off in the driveway


----------



## morbidmike

new socks !!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

cat tootsies on the computer screen


----------



## morbidmike

dog tootsies on the comp screen


----------



## The Creepster

lunch time


----------



## morbidmike

driving to the fabric store in your Z71 with Bob Seager on the stero!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

finding the video camera on the new nano works really good...


----------



## morbidmike

getting the wings sewing done on my new demon


----------



## The Creepster

Having meatballs for supper YEA


----------



## nixie

When (if) I finally finish setting up my yard!


----------



## debbie5

...children going to school tomorrow instead of being home all day and being snotty to each other.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of freshly baked cinnamon rolls


----------



## morbidmike

.....driving through Detroit knowing you dont live there


----------



## The Creepster

a new roof hoooray!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing The Creepster thrilled about something relatively normal


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...seeing The Creepster thrilled about something relatively normal


What? meatballs for supper not good enough?? Sheesh you Halloween folks I tell ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> What? meatballs for supper not good enough?? Sheesh you Halloween folks I tell ya


Ooops, sorry, forgot about those meatballs!:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Now Happiness is having a "Roxy" to talk with...ok enough with the nice stuff back to the real Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing a guy can still flirt at 95


----------



## morbidmike

......barfing up your supper after reading the mushy stuff here


----------



## Spooky1

... not seeing Morbid losing his lunch.


----------



## Jack Reaper

.....mountain trails


----------



## RoxyBlue

..seeing the trees turn to fall colors


----------



## debbie5

...freshly shaved legs.(mine, not hubby's)


----------



## morbidmike

.....not having to paper mache any more


----------



## The Creepster

seeing two women "duke it out" at the gym today


----------



## RoxyBlue

..having kind friends


----------



## morbidmike

....kind friend who have cold beer!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Having a kitty that bites your nose


----------



## Rahnefan

Biting a kitty on the ear. (Seriously! Try it!)


----------



## The Creepster

no cause if they bite my ear then I might as well stick an ice pick in my head they got BIG teeth


----------



## Rahnefan

No no, don't hurt kitty...lip 'em. The ears I mean. You will laugh I promise.


----------



## The Creepster

And If I don't laugh.....


----------



## Rahnefan

...then your heart is icy stone. :winkin:


----------



## Jack Reaper

Rahnefan said:


> ...then your heart is icy stone. :winkin:


Have you met Creepster?


----------



## Rahnefan

Lip-biting a kitten's ear melts all but the hardest hearts...might even put the undead to rest.


----------



## debbie5

(I ear-bite my dog, but I BITE him...then we wrestle & fight..it's fun!) 
Happiness is home-made chili. OMGyum.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happiness is a day off from work when everybody else has to go. AHHHHHH


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having two days off from work


----------



## The Creepster

Having no job cause you won the "power ball" nanny nanny boo boo


----------



## Spooky1

... getting away from home for a couple quiet days for our anniversary.


----------



## morbidmike

....is getting $1000.00 for a side job


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having the weekend off


----------



## debbie5

Sweatpants and a t-shirt....ahhhh...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sweatpants, T-shirt, and fuzzy socks - double ahhhhh!


----------



## The Archivist

getting revenge for things that have happened in the past. (Gonna get revenge for the Ghost Train thing eventually. It's gonna cost them BIG time!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not holding on to grudges


----------



## Spooky1

... being married to an optimistic person.


----------



## debbie5

..happily holding on to grudges, and then getting old & forgetting about them.


----------



## smileyface4u23

finally having a fully functional 3 axis skull.


----------



## The Creepster

when your kitty has 8 fangs instead of 4


----------



## debbie5

...having money in my pocket.


----------



## morbidmike

finishing my demon guy I call him Hesakia


----------



## The Creepster

Abusing the tig welder


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sitting in a peaceful, sunny room


----------



## Draik41895

friendship


----------



## The Creepster

watching a fight break out at a gas station


----------



## Goblin

:jol: Meeting up and spending the day with friends you had only chatted with up till now


----------



## smileyface4u23

Having clean, non-smelly dogs


----------



## morbidmike

looking out the window and see the school buses stop and look at my haunt and hear the kids go nuts


----------



## DarkLore

sitting in a school bus, when it stops in front of a haunt, screaming and going nuts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chatting with some lovely people in the Graveyard


----------



## debbie5

Chap-Stick.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is some alone time


----------



## Death's Door

Getting ready to go home and finish up some things for my Halloween Pokeno Party on Saturday.


----------



## Rahnefan

Hot chicken soup on a sore throat.


----------



## The Creepster

Free chest spreader and bone saw...its good to know folks


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

its finally friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being almost done with Spooky1's new Halloween shirt


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being one of the top 30 post ho's.


----------



## morbidmike

washing my work truck and having it rain the next day


----------



## Spooky1

...having Roxy bring me snacky things to eat while I'm on the forum.


----------



## Lovedove

A beautiful fall day with the bright sun and getting more props done!!!


----------



## debbie5

...antibiotics.


----------



## Draik41895

Me!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the sound of rain on the roof.


----------



## morbidmike

A loving wife


----------



## debbie5

...printer full of ink.


----------



## nixie

a quiet morning


----------



## The Creepster

kitty cat's doing my bidding


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding the perfect mats and frames for two more pieces of artwork


----------



## The Creepster

home cooking


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... not me this morning.


----------



## debbie5

...road construction is completeed (finally) on street outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,seeing a classic horror movie you've never seen before


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the end of the work day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...enough Halloween candy for both the TOTs and us


----------



## debbie5

...a good CD, played as loudly as I want, since no one but me & the dog are home.


----------



## morbidmike

...staying in a crapy hotel in a town that shuts down at 9 pm


----------



## The Creepster

Eating yellow snow


----------



## morbidmike

making yellow snow


----------



## debbie5

...asking people to "help me" which I then re-frame in my mind as "I MAKE THEM SERVE ME AND MY WISHES! BWahhahahhaha!"


----------



## The Creepster

rolling around in the street for no reason


----------



## smileyface4u23

Being on vacation so I can get ready for Halloween.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

off work till monday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...starting the day with the Forum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the winds finally died down (crosses finger for no more over night damage)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having a Halloween food day at work tomorrow.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eating lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a dog that will preclean your dirty dishes before they go into the dishwasher


----------



## debbie5

...having a house that smells like chocolate frosting and cookies.


----------



## DarkLore

...finishing your projects so the season can finally end.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

opening night tomorrow


----------



## morbidmike

having your haunt on the news due too NIXIE who is my hero


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a big goofy family


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having the big goofy family over on halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting visitor messages from Forum friends


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

trying to get to 3000 posts before halloween


----------



## morbidmike

not sounding like a dork on my radio interview this morning


----------



## debbie5

...listening to the radio interview that morbid mike posted a link to...(hint hint).,


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the beauty of leaves in the fall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the sound of fall leaves crunching under your feet as you walk the dog


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the fact that my dinner is almost ready.


----------



## The Creepster

I found a tooth embedded in my toe


----------



## RoxyBlue

...feeling relatively sane compared to some other people, not to mention any names, but one of them posted directly above me


----------



## debbie5

Everyone sleeping...a peaceful, quiet house with no stress or coughing & fevers. Thank you, Motrin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... getting to sleep at a decent hour for a change.


----------



## debbie5

...tissues with lotion in them.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... bumping my post count quickly.


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> ...tissues with lotion in them.


people who think thats lotion


----------



## RoxyBlue

...freshly baked cookies


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my dads retirement party


----------



## The Creepster

Knocking out the tooth fairy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Knocking out the tooth fairy


No more quarters under the pillow for you, young man!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

..teaching my kids to play Butt Darts.


----------



## The Creepster

a foot rub


----------



## Draik41895

debbie5 said:


> ..teaching my kids to play Butt Darts.


not knowing what that is


----------



## The Creepster

hot tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

..Belgian chocolates (like I need these right after Halloween)


----------



## The Creepster

ohhh couch cracker...mmmmm


----------



## morbidmike

being home from outta town AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Finding another kitten tooth


----------



## morbidmike

buying a new beanie at the wal mart


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a can of tainted fruit....and eating it


----------



## morbidmike

having a peanut butter and toe jam sandwich


----------



## debbie5

...getting my "salad jones" fix, but then finding that I'm eating a salad that is half frozen cuz hubby likes his milk really cold & turned the dang fridge thermostat down too much...BOOB!


----------



## ededdeddy

Having your 5 year old insist that her skeleton can stay up in her room after Halloween is over


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing an old Forum friend back on line


----------



## ededdeddy

being missed


----------



## debbie5

...being Mistered.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading goofball posts


----------



## morbidmike

...half day of work


----------



## ededdeddy

naps on the couch


----------



## morbidmike

clean dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the postman happy on his last day on this route when he got a thank you card with people treats in it from the office dogs (he brought them dog treats several times, so it seemed appropriate)


----------



## morbidmike

....winning the last post game


----------



## ededdeddy

clean dishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing that I am the real winner of the Last Post game


----------



## morbidmike

....laughing at roxy


----------



## ededdeddy

Hey that makes me happy too


----------



## morbidmike

....making ed happy laughing that is dont be sick


----------



## debbie5

...getting to look at mmike's upper palate.


----------



## morbidmike

...haveing you antidepressants not working


----------



## debbie5

...writing in complete sentances.


----------



## morbidmike

.....having a loving wife waiting for you when you get home from outta town


----------



## debbie5

(Yeah, I wish I had that, too Mike..)


...webbed dog feet.


----------



## morbidmike

....having lazy dogs all they do is sleep


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a crisp fall day.


----------



## debbie5

Underwear.


----------



## The Creepster

A big bowl of homemade soup


----------



## Moon Dog

The love of a good family.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

having 1/2 of the haunt torwen down and a sunny weekend ahead to finish off.


----------



## morbidmike

going to get my beautiful daughter for my weekend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cookies and milk


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a real lunch for a change instead of just junk food.


----------



## ededdeddy

good sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

...good food and good friends


----------



## The Creepster

broken clavicle


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting to go out on a good ole fashioned date tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

....not having to worry about dating anymore


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ....not having to worry about dating anymore


No kidding......but isn't most "dating" done on a computer now? cause the face to face stuff....lets face it...its too weird:googly::googly::googly:LOL


----------



## morbidmike

going bowling with 3 kids and after 3 frames they don't want to bowl anymore


----------



## debbie5

...not having a garden to weed, leaves to rake or snow to shovel.


----------



## morbidmike

......morning coffee


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... only having one place to go this weekend for only about 2 hours in duration and then having the rest of the weekend to myself.


----------



## Spooky1

...having good weather this weekend to get some yard work done and the Halloween stuff packed away.


----------



## morbidmike

.....having my daughter take beautiful holiday pics at the photographer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having dinner with a friend.


----------



## Rohr Manor

... Sleeping


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... sleeping late


----------



## smileyface4u23

knowing when you go to bed that you can sleep late in the morning...


----------



## morbidmike

having you dogs wake you up @ 5:00 am to go potty cause thats their schedule even on the weekends


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having a pet that loves you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin out for dinner tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to open the windows in November


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my dads birthday


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that my better than it was'ing (I used to call it cleaning) is done for the week (With three dogs and one cat, I don't clean to the point of picking the little fuzzies that the vacuum missed off of the carpet anymore. Doing so would drive me batty since they mess the house up five minutes after I am done anyway. There are some things in life that you just have to back down on or you will die very early.).


----------



## ededdeddy

a peaceful lazy Sunday afternoon


----------



## morbidmike

putting fire crackers in your nostrils and lighting them


----------



## ededdeddy

My boss being away


----------



## fick209

having a clean house


----------



## morbidmike

playing on the computer when I should be working


----------



## Eeeekim

a very cold beer in a very hot shower.


----------



## fick209

a very cold beer no matter what you are doing


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate doughnut


----------



## morbidmike

micky D's


----------



## Spooklights

Tacos for lunch


----------



## fick209

...a comfy couch and a good book


----------



## Eeeekim

when all 3 of my kids are finally asleep.


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is kicking someone in the groin,ugh ,ugh,oooooooooh,ooooooooooh


----------



## The Archivist

happiness is getting props or prop parts for your birthday!!


----------



## Wildcat

Happiness is finally nailing the song you've been practising all night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...anticipating the release of Wildcat's song video


----------



## debbie5

...practicing singing Christmas carols with my 5 year old for her school's holiday concert...no way to be sad when singing JOLLY OLD SAINT NICHOLAS at the top of your lungs....(did I mention she has a dimple on one cheek that makes her even cuter when she sings??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Debbie5 enjoying being silly with a child


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... the thought of defrosting from the cold of this office by mid-July (apparently we don't pay the heat bill here)


----------



## fick209

getting a raise at work


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being the only person in the house when you are experiencing flatulance (? sp) problems.


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... being the only person in the house when you are experiencing flatulance (? sp) problems.


you just missed "a" for "e"  you trouser trumpet you


----------



## debbie5

..realizing that in 20 years, I went from someone who hates kids, to someone who only likes her own kids, to someone who likes most kids. WTH!!??


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to wish my mom a happy 82nd birthday


----------



## fick209

Working on a very large bid for the past 3 weeks and having it accepted and signed with a down payment this morning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

getting some much needed alone time


----------



## ededdeddy

finding a tombstone that blew away month ago under a neighbor bush


----------



## Spooky1

... finally getting to eat some lunch at 3:30pm here at work.


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a 5 spot on the ground


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding a $100 bill while walking the dog (true story)


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...finding a $100 bill while walking the dog (true story)


 Well that just busted my happy thought....and you wonder why I am grumpy


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Well that just busted my happy thought....and you wonder why I am grumpy


Well, we made the dog happy - she got many treats with that $100:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Ok well then my happiness is that your doggie got lots of treats


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

going to the theater tomorrow night


----------



## fick209

making an absolutely perfect omelette for breakfast (I usually overcook them)


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> making an absolutely perfect omelette for breakfast (I usually overcook them)


Hey, why didn't you tell us breakfast was being served?!:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Almost being a 3K post ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing another Forum friend about to become a Third Level Ho


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having friends here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a warm day in November


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... keeping busy.


----------



## ededdeddy

sleeping late


----------



## RoxyBlue

...thinking about a new prop


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... an attitude that you choose.


----------



## fick209

...coming to work and having the neighbor dog waiting at front door to play with my dog (keeps office much quieter)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to take your dog to work


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being able to escape my rotten dogs by coming to work.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having less dishes for the dogs to "wash" because you ate your dinner right out of the can.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Nyx!)


...seeing people's faces light up when you walk into the room


----------



## The Creepster

Kitty Cat Blanket


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... going to bed early.


----------



## debbie5

...giving up some control & allowing people to help me get my chores & errands done, and finding they don't mind at all. (Found out I have a fever again- bladdder infection!! No wonder I am still so dragged out....)


----------



## nixie

...savoring some late night silence before I go to bed.
Debbie- Not fun, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...realizing you're not in such bad shape with the Christmas list when you find a gift you bought and put away months ago


----------



## fick209

...homemade pumpkin pie fresh from the oven (I couldn't wait for thanksgiving, had to make it last night)


----------



## debbie5

Caramel apple cider...and fresh printer ink!!


----------



## Night Watchman

Winning!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....watching Night enjoy his delusions:googly:


----------



## debbie5

..taking off the bra....Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...(TMI).


----------



## The Creepster

Women with no bra


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The Creepster said:


> Women with no bra




Women with bra


----------



## fick209

payroll friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

....seeing family for the holiday soon


----------



## debbie5

...realizing a gift was too young for my 5 year old & taking it back...saved $80!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...those little chocolate bottles with real liquor in them (the boss stopped at Costco on the way to work and bought a box of them for the office)


----------



## The Creepster

Buying booze for co-works so they think its a nice gesture...really a set up for a DUI.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Buying booze for co-works so they think its a nice gesture...really a set up for a DUI.


LOL, you may be right. He got carded to prove he was old enough to buy them


----------



## fick209

leaving work on a friday at 3:00 in the afternoon


----------



## The Creepster

Being you own boss...so no set hours HA


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that the entire fate of the company does not rest solely on my shoulders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finishing a project successfully


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... spending my lunch hour on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends to play with


----------



## fick209

... the upcoming 4 day weekend


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... my Boxer who just adores being in my lap.


----------



## fick209

... acheiving 1/2 a ho status


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... a three day work week.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

seeing an old friend in sunday


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... being able to be there for a friend in need.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lobster bisque


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... watching cartoons... Hercules is on.


----------



## Wildcat

... finally getting my truck ready for Operation Rednose this friday.


----------



## The Creepster

Getting more brass to reload


----------



## debbie5

Getting more bras to reload.


LOCK & LOAD 'EM!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(perfect one, deb)


...starting the day with a laugh


----------



## fick209

... only 4 hours til 4 day weekend starts for me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... only 3 hours and 40 minutes until my weekend starts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not having to be out on the road tonight with all those crazy people who try to get out of town early for Thanksgiving


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... funning with people on the forum (Nixie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being caught up with the laundry


----------



## The Creepster

A big hair ball


----------



## debbie5

Wondering if I can slip Prozac into mom's milk tomorow...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... watching cartoons at night... makes me feel like a kid again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

working the am shift on black friday and being off at noon


----------



## fick209

...not going shopping on Black Friday.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

having tomorrow off


----------



## The Archivist

finding out that the problem with my eyes isn't permanent!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

visiting an old friend tomorrow


----------



## debbie5

sleep.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a warm bed


----------



## Dark Star

A cold sunny day


----------



## debbie5

(Sorry- Creepster- don't read this! You'll gag the the kid-niceness!)

...watching my kids decorate the windows with these great window markers, making all kinds of Christmas designs, while they were humming ancient Four Aces Christmas songs and helping each other write MERRY CHRISTMAS and I LOVE YOU GOD backwards on the windows...

I used to hate kids....

(I was hoping they would write I LOVE YOU DOG by mistake...heheheh.)


----------



## nixie

Deb-lol, so cute!

back to the game:
Hubby is putting the kids to bed tonight!


----------



## fick209

...having a few of the neighbors over for a night of good old fashion board game fun.


----------



## haunted canuck

sitting on santas lap and asking him for a decomposed torso prop for christmas


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

taking a nap


----------



## The Archivist

Finding a pair of 54 relaxed fit pants, washing them and finding out they FIT!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....making it home safely after a Thanksgiving weekend out of town


----------



## debbie5

...knowing that with cold weather, the chances of running into my argumentative, alkie neighbor is almost nil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...taking an extra day off to recover from the holiday weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

...oh, and finding out when you step gingerly on the scale that you actually didn't overdo it with the Thanksgiving eating


----------



## debbie5

...clean teeth.


----------



## fick209

...receiving a case of beer from my neighbor just for keeping an eye on her house while out of town for thanksgiving.


----------



## debbie5

...strawberry milk.


----------



## The Creepster

new equipment


----------



## Spooky1

Chocolate Chip Oatmeal cookies!


----------



## debbie5

...everyone asleep , 'cept me.


----------



## Ghostess

....... the blissful quiet of early morning, when all the rest of the household is asleep still.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....making Christmas cookies


----------



## fick209

...being able to take time from work once a week to read to 4th grade class at the school.


----------



## Otaku

RoxyBlue said:


> ....making Christmas cookies


...eating Christmas cookies. Lots of Christmas cookies.


----------



## nixie

Making popcorn garland with the kids.


----------



## The Creepster

burning a christmas tree


----------



## debbie5

...a cheek with a dimple in it, and I'm allowed to nibble it whenever I want!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...making a pot of coffee the way I like it at work because the person who makes it so strong it would peel paint from your car is out on a job today


----------



## fick209

...National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## debbie5

...a house full of silence.


----------



## The Creepster

Vacuuming the dog


----------



## fick209

...my younger brother calling to inform me very good chance he is moving back to MN and would only be an hour away from me instead of 7 hours!


----------



## debbie5

...snuggle weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

debbie5 said:


> ...snuggle weather.


I concur on that one!


----------



## fick209

...banana bread fresh from the oven.


----------



## debbie5

..a good burp.


----------



## The Creepster

warm hugs of love and candy kiss's yay for nice things, anyone care for some pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hearing that having dinner at The Creepster's house is just like being on the set of the original "House on Haunted Hill":googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...hearing that having dinner at The Creepster's house is just like being on the set of the original "House on Haunted Hill":googly:


Just as long as everyone enjoys cat hair in and on everything...its a acquired taste


----------



## Spooky1

... my cold going away. (Creepster our taste runs more toward dog hair in everything )


----------



## nixie

Having friends who are cat and dog people to invite for dinner, they understand. We can offer a cat/dog hair cocktail.


----------



## The Creepster

Mixed drinks with cathair...and a dog chaser


----------



## debbie5

..happiness is knowing Creepster makes a delicious carbuncle pie.


----------



## The Archivist

...being able to find a date for New Year's, and she's human.


----------



## Spooky1

... a nice snowy day.


----------



## nixie

Throwing some Christmas lights and a blow mold Santa on a giant Halloween prop and calling it a Christmas decoration. Now we have till January to figure out a way to store it...The best part is that our neighbors think we did it on purpose!


----------



## debbie5

Snow so powdery and perfect that it looks like the trees are covered in powdered sugar...I want to eat the small dense pine trees on my front lawn, as they are lit up and swirled with garland & look like some amazing Italian powdered cookie...


----------



## fick209

...ice surfing


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having one room in the house completely clean at last


----------



## fick209

...flannel sheets on cold winter nights


----------



## ededdeddy

A enjoyable weekend...Hectic but fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a chocolate shake with Kahlua in it (also known as a mudslide)


----------



## fick209

...SUNSHINE, FINALLY!!! - it's been cloudy, cold gray skies since Thanksgiving


----------



## debbie5

Novocaine.


----------



## fick209

...watching Ralphie on his quest for a genuine Red Ryder 200-shot Carbine Action Air Rifle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I love that movie!)

...watching Christmas movies of all kinds in December


----------



## Lady Nyxie

When TBS plays 24 hours of "The Christmas Story" with Ralphie.


----------



## debbie5

Accidently falling asleep on the couch and not really caring that I did so. Some women need luxurious spa trips, expensive trinkets: give me a good nap and I feel like a million bucks.


----------



## fick209

...having a completely clean house


----------



## Spooky1

... having a potential ice storm miss us.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Danish butter cookies


----------



## fick209

...vehicle remote start option


----------



## RoxyBlue

....getting better gas mileage because the tires are properly inflated


----------



## The Creepster

taking over the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

...overthrowing evil dictators


----------



## debbie5

...central heating.


----------



## The Creepster

watching a icicle hit someone in the head


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... watching an icicle hit Creepster in the head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching that scene in "A Christmas Story" when Ralphie claims an icicle fell off the garage and broke his glasses


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... watching National Lampoon's "Christmas Vacation"


----------



## fick209

that's one of my favorite christmas movies

...a hot bowl of chicken wild rice soup on a cold blustry winter day.


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... watching an icicle hit Creepster in the head.


Its a good thing you jar your own pickles....your on the "Safe" list:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

... seeing on the news that kids are still sticking their tongues on frozen metal flag poles.


----------



## colemancol

Happiness is life..
So enjoy every movement in life..


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is having money to pay off some bills & get my refurbished silver clarinet out of the repairer's store! AND I will have a freshly washed & groomed poodle to love tomorrow! YAY! He's a soft, luvvie lambie....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...classical music


----------



## fick209

...getting started on my christmas cards, finally


----------



## Spooky1

... a tasty gyro sandwich for lunch. yum


----------



## The Creepster

A new MAC PRO


----------



## fick209

...Crockpots! - throw some ingredients in it in the morning, turn on low let it cook all day. Fanstastic meal is done and ready to eat when you get home from work.


----------



## The Archivist

...Figuring out which method is best when modifying a recipe for a WW potluck.


----------



## The Creepster

rolling around in snow with your kitty cats


----------



## fick209

Getting above 0 degrees


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Friday.


----------



## Spooky1

A chocolate Croissant


----------



## RoxyBlue

...two chocolate croissants


----------



## The Creepster

electrocution


----------



## morbidmike

face washing your kitty cat in the snow HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA vile lil creatures


----------



## The Archivist

completing a jigsaw puzzle blindfolded. (a 7"sq. puzzle takes me about 3 hours to complete this way. Great for memory retention.)


----------



## The Creepster

Knocking down the meek


----------



## scareme

Addressing the last Christmas card.


----------



## Moon Dog

Seeing my paycheck after all the overtime!


----------



## morbidmike

wife baking all day and me being the official taste tester


----------



## Wildcat

Waking up to both kids in bed on either side of me snoring.


----------



## morbidmike

Wraping up the project im doing my daughter's room everything new bed with storage underneath ,floating entertainment center, and shadow box's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being appreciated


----------



## fick209

...being in a VERY loud Metrodome cheering MN Vikings on to another win


----------



## debbie5

Knowing I am one day closer to death.
Ahhhhh....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...coming home from church and finding freshly baked chocolate chip cookies in the kitchen - aahhhhhh!!!!! (Spooky1 is a Wonder Husband)


----------



## The Creepster

Being banned from all churches


----------



## debbie5

Knowing that if I INVITE Creepster in, he can still enter the church....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a laugh from Deb's post and teasing The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Taking Bruno out for a ride on the panhead


----------



## fick209

...a hot bowl of California Medley soup on a cold day.


----------



## debbie5

....seeing Creepster going into our church's near life-sized nativity scene & trying to fit himself into the manger....(I can see your crack! Hey-you CANNOT SNUGGLE & SPOON BABY JESUS!! That's just WRONG....stop that.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing my dog go through all her tricks one after another in the hopes she'll actually get a piece of the Christmas cookie I'm eating


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..my bigpoodledog did the same thing last night for a piece of chicken out of the soup bowl...he'd throw a behavior- look at me for response..throw another one....look again. I felt sorry for him & gave him his own bowl of chicken & carrots...)

HAPPINESS IS...having the poodle's tail-puff trimmed off & realizing his tail looks like a fuzzy, Revere saucepan handle (4 qt). (I like to pinch his tail meat.)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

goin to disneyland today


----------



## fick209

...a very hot (temp. & taste) bowl of Chili on yet another sub zero day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed - even better is a bowl of hot chili and those Fritos scoops to dip in it


----------



## debbie5

..loud music & no one home but me, the dog & the spiders happily snug in their cobwebs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a hug from a friend


----------



## morbidmike

not reading Roxy's statement above me yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing little rodent kids like Morbid Mike


----------



## haunted canuck

finding that perfect christmas item for you halloween needs.


----------



## morbidmike

filling your chimney full of barbed wire for santa


----------



## fick209

...being done with Christmas shopping!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a mug of hot apple cider with cinnamon


----------



## morbidmike

throwing a snow ball and hittin your neighbor in the face


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bribing The Creepster to set fire to Morbid Mike's house:googly:


----------



## fick209

...a new furnace being installed at my house right now - I damn near burned down my own house last night:googly:


----------



## nixie

My baby FINALLY fell asleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At 12:30 am. 
Good night all. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## morbidmike

my daughters bedroom is 98 percent done and will be finished today


----------



## debbie5

Morbidmike spawned a normal human child!!???


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh pastries from a New York deli showing up in the lunch room at work


----------



## The Creepster

Being a freak of nature....


----------



## fick209

...bowl of Chicken Wild Rice Soup, yummm!


----------



## morbidmike

being called a social disturbance


----------



## The Archivist

getting over my head cold and having my ears clear for longer than a few seconds!!


----------



## The Archivist

Sorry, new mouse... still getting used to the different arrangement of buttons.


----------



## morbidmike

finishing my daughters bed room yeah!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a thumb tack in my shoe...thanks Santa


----------



## The Archivist

Warm Red Velvet Cake!!


----------



## fick209

...a picture perfect MN winter morning, bright white fresh snow covering the ground, hors frost clinging to all the trees, and sun just broke through clouds making everything sparkle. It's beautiful.


----------



## The Creepster

Watching someone's failure right in front of you


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a warm dog sleeping in the sun


----------



## nixie

The 15 month long renovation project/addition to our home is ALMOST finished and should be done by Christmas!


----------



## fick209

...Christmas Bonus Check!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> ...Christmas Bonus Check!!!


Woot!


----------



## The Creepster

Making a shiv outta a candy cane


----------



## morbidmike

tryin out a new paint ball gun on the neighbors house


----------



## The Archivist

Watching the reaction of a very sexy girl eating her favorite type of cake (she LOVES Red Velvet Cake!!) :devil:


----------



## morbidmike

eatin in front of the mirror again Archivist


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading smart ass remarks on this thread


----------



## The Archivist

posting smart ass remarks on this thread. Beat ya Creepster...


----------



## morbidmike

havin a heated house


----------



## fick209

...sunday school christmas program is done & my class was AWESOME!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Giving your soul to me....because there is no other choice


----------



## debbie5

Making a shiv out of an icicle, so there will be no murder weapon linked to Creepster's demise....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...good natured banter among friends


----------



## The Creepster

Welcoming Death with open arms


----------



## morbidmike

running away


----------



## The Creepster

I Love to Sing-a about the moon-a in-a June-a....with a cheer for uncle Sammy and another for my mammy....I Love to Sing


----------



## scareme

Happiness is taking my happy pills


----------



## fick209

...secretly delivering my 1st ever "Christmas Jar" to a family who really can use it. I know tradition is is to give it Christmas Eve, but I just had a feeling that tonight was the night


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Happiness is taking my happy pills


Sharing your happy pills-:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a kick of nostalgia from Creepster's "sing-a" post


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...getting a kick of nostalgia from Creepster's "sing-a" post


Roxy finding a clip


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Roxy finding a clip


I did try finding it on YouTube, but have yet to be successful


----------



## The Archivist

killing the brat on the computer next to me right now cause he's making too much noise in a library. (Asked him three times to stop, every time he starts behaving worse. Shows bad parenting.)


----------



## morbidmike

happiness is not being happy hear that creepster not being silly and happy hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a four day holiday weekend


----------



## fick209

...my brother and SIL have decided that they are not going back home after Christmas, they are going to be staying with me through the New Year Weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,Mountain Dew, straight up


----------



## morbidmike

snow blowing the snow from your driveway into the neighbors drive way


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is getting paid a day early


----------



## The Creepster

Presents sent to the wrong address....mine. I always wanted a easy bake oven..


----------



## RoxyBlue

...raspberry thumb cookies


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...raspberry thumb cookies


I made those just for you in my new easy bake oven.....

Robbing the poor


----------



## scareme

....everyone home safe.


----------



## morbidmike

watching the ice form on the evetroffs


----------



## The Creepster

Sewing a loved ones head to the floor


----------



## scareme

...the family remembering your love of Halloween, at Christmas.


----------



## The Creepster

Having a extra pair of hands


----------



## morbidmike

having 3 legs to run faster and to win potato sack races


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not overeating during the holiday season


----------



## Spooky1

Spending Christmas with Roxy.


----------



## nixie

Spooky1 said:


> Spending Christmas with Roxy.


aww, how sweet!


----------



## nixie

...reading Roxy and Spooky's cute lovey dovey posts.


----------



## scareme

...climbing into a warm bed with hubby, on a cold night like this.


----------



## Jack Reaper

.....having some time to spend on this site for a change!


----------



## scareme

...welcoming back members, good to see you Jack.


----------



## Jack Reaper

....still feeling welcome....thanks Scareme


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being able to stay home with Spooky1 on New Year's Eve


----------



## Jack Reaper

....not being stuck home on NYE!!!


----------



## morbidmike

looking in your underware and finding it streak free


----------



## The Archivist

Hooking up with a hot date!! (Unfortunately not me cause Gc is in Oregon..Just teasing


----------



## scareme

... soaking in a hot tub after clearing snow and chopping ice all afternoon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

,,,a box of Bonboy's dark chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Spooklights

patients bringing us doughnuts and coffee


----------



## The Creepster

Using a foreign object in a wrestling match


----------



## scareme

Not finding foregin objects hidden on my body.


----------



## The Creepster

Scareme not noticing me on her back


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends who are quick-witted and funny


----------



## The Creepster

Having Roxy find me "owl" Jolson


----------



## nixie

spending Christmas gift cards


----------



## scareme

finding something great at the thrift shop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...peanut M&Ms


----------



## The Creepster

finally getting that inner ear itch...tell me not to stick a ice pick in there HA


----------



## morbidmike

stareing at the sun for hours


----------



## fick209

...a hot bowl of chicken noodle soup on a cold winter day


----------



## morbidmike

free inch and a half foam from the job site time to start carving


----------



## nixie

relieving Mike of his free foam...


----------



## morbidmike

^having a dillusional friend


----------



## nixie

daring to dream...


----------



## morbidmike

new friend on my friend list that make 11 I'm gaining ground!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

finding a random pickle in my shoe


----------



## The Archivist

Finding a roll of 50 $100 bills in a bag lying in the street. (Seriously this actually happened to me about 3 years ago!!)


----------



## morbidmike

reading about someones drug money find


----------



## nixie

Knowing where that money I lost three years ago went...

Archivist, I'll take a money order, or we can work out a payment plan if you like


----------



## morbidmike

foam glued togeather and bodies being built


----------



## The Creepster

seeing all the different things a shredder can shred


----------



## scareme

Halloween colored M&Ms at Christmas.


----------



## The Creepster

Listening to the Final Cut


----------



## DarkLore

having the "Who will post next" thread be near the top of the recent thread list.


----------



## morbidmike

sticking paper clips in the plugs at a store


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not going sideways when you drive down an icy road


----------



## The Creepster

not being on the road when Roxy is driving


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, a good morning laugh to get the day going


----------



## fick209

...helping dad get a little closer to retirement by giving him a check for another 10% of the business...I am now a 45% owner.


----------



## morbidmike

finding another cardboard box to add to my house now I have a breakfast nook


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching the New Year's Day Twilight Zone marathon


----------



## morbidmike

....singing karaoke with wife and kicking butt


----------



## scareme

...a raod trip.


----------



## morbidmike

being able to spell road


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sharing Chinese take-out food with Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

Enjoying MSG...yum yum DIM SUM


----------



## morbidmike

a 85 lb boxer dog laying on you like a blanket


----------



## The Creepster

Seeing if dvd's melt in the microwave


----------



## morbidmike

putting vegie's in the hot tub with you so you can multi task


----------



## RoxyBlue

....laughing at the image of Morbid Mike with mixed vegetables


----------



## The Creepster

cat hair in my nose


----------



## morbidmike

a dancing hampster in the microwave


----------



## The Creepster

Taxes


----------



## morbidmike

wife treating you like a god serving you burnt offerings


----------



## The Creepster

finding more presents


----------



## morbidmike

stealing kisses from the dogs


----------



## The Creepster

Trying to find someone who will let me practice on them


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dinner at Outback


----------



## The Creepster

beating a wine-o in a foot race


----------



## morbidmike

just beating a wine-o


----------



## nixie

Starting the mural in my daughter's new room.


----------



## morbidmike

laughing a Nixie when she uses all her time on that muril instead of doing props


----------



## fick209

...knowing that I am not the only forum member working on house projects instead of making new props.


----------



## morbidmike

knowing my house project is done for the year so I can build props


----------



## Spooky1

having Roxy cook dinner.  (I may not be happy tonight)


----------



## morbidmike

not eating at Roxy's house tinight:zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

finding a new planet


----------



## morbidmike

when they leave the morgue open on accident


----------



## The Creepster

A giant piece of beef jerky


----------



## fick209

...closeing down the office at 4 PM to go meet a friend at the bar for a few drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing real live bluebirds in the yard


----------



## The Creepster

finding money on the street


----------



## nixie

ordering takeout, yum...


----------



## fick209

...a hot bowl of chicken wild rice soup on a cold, snowy day


----------



## RoxyBlue

....making a dent in the many tasks that come at year-end for my company.


----------



## fick209

...finally being done with year end inventory - now to start on the rest of it


----------



## morbidmike

having 6 heads almost ready for laytex and paint I'm cooking this year yeah me!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Random hug for somebody in the store today


----------



## nixie

Cold medicine


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not running over any deer when driving at night


----------



## scareme

...a bowl of fresh blackberries in the middle of winter.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Turning on your Christmas lights (for the Epiphany) even when all your neighbors have turned off theirs.


----------



## fick209

...having 2 dogs at work to play with


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cream of tomato soup with oyster crackers


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> ...cream of tomato soup with oyster crackers


ohhh, that sounds better than the vegetable beef soup I had for lunch

...finally being able to see portions of the top of my desk:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...warm sunlight streaming through the windows on a cold winter day


----------



## morbidmike

when someone just gets off the seat in the porta john just before you the seat is so nice and warm on a cold winters day aaahhhhhh cozy


----------



## nixie

Resurrecting a houseplant I thought was a gonner


----------



## The Creepster

sampling the kitty cats pain meds......


----------



## morbidmike

spmpling the kitty cat after roasting it over an open fire


----------



## The Creepster

Living life in a album cover


----------



## scareme

when everyone in the house is asleep, but you.


----------



## morbidmike

when you have a bunch of nice friends on haunt forum!!!! p.s. who are all as insane as you are hahahaha.......ha.....ha.......mmmmmm


----------



## fick209

FRIDAY And weatherman says this is our last day of subzero temps!


----------



## morbidmike

doing inventory close to the dumpster 5 for the shelf oooop's some fell in shucks!!!


----------



## IMU

Bein' Nekked in the Snow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading that last post


----------



## morbidmike

being dipped in candle wax


----------



## fick209

...making room on my messy desk for a bowl of steaming hot super spicy chili


----------



## Spooky1

... having a co-worker give me a Shiatsu massager this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> ... having a co-worker give me a Shiatsu massager this morning.


Woot!

...staying home tonight with nothing really important to do


----------



## morbidmike

getting yelled at by the wife


----------



## IMU

Not getting yelled at by the wife ... for bein Nekked in the Snow! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not acting like an adult even if you are old enough to qualify as one


----------



## The Creepster

Bruno my very handsome kitty is back home!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

watching my dogs attack a door to door salesman......woops he lost an arm


----------



## The Creepster

Enjoying Cannibal Corpse while I read the bible


----------



## morbidmike

being home alone to work on props just me with my heavy metal music happiness 10 fold


----------



## The Creepster

having a roof made of cookies


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...watching my almost 15 year old adopted feline leukemia positive cat (who's doctor said he should be dead 5 years ago) romp around the house like a kitten and play with all his Christmas toys. He does look scruffy and skinny though and it scares me but today he is still OK.


----------



## fick209

...knowing that PrettyGhoul's kitty is having fun and doing ok today


----------



## morbidmike

why do so many people have cats yuck


----------



## Zurgh

..when my cat leaps on my shoulders and turns into a warm, purring scarf..


----------



## The Creepster

Bruno is back to his good ol kitty self


----------



## The Archivist

Knowing that I will be able to have final creative say in my own haunt!! No more putting up with other people's ideas as to what should go where and when with no why!! YAY!!


----------



## fick209

...knowing that Creepster cares (glad Bruno is back to good old kitty self)


----------



## nixie

a cat with 27 toes on his giant double paws... (my Kismet)


----------



## morbidmike

having an awsome weekend with my wife and falling in love with her all over again!!!!!and winning some cash for props dosent hurt either ....hahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Morbid Mike happy about something normal for a change:googly:


----------



## IMU

... finding out your Pooch loves Pumpkins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting pictures of pooches with pumpkins


----------



## The Creepster

Waking up with kitty cats on my pillow


----------



## morbidmike

working on my prop building room in the basement aahhhh a new labor-a-torry my wife shall never see me again I will sleep on my bench hehehehehe


----------



## The Creepster

finally figuring out how to use a staple remover properly


----------



## morbidmike

string cheese lots of string cheese


----------



## fick209

...2 tickets to sunday's Vikings/Dallas game


----------



## The Creepster

Listening to Fick scream in anguish on Sunday...we know why


----------



## morbidmike

Rob Zombie on the radio


----------



## The Creepster

Sunbathing in my closet


----------



## morbidmike

wearing cream corn for socks


----------



## IMU

... finishing my first prop of 2010 before February then giving it to my best Pirate Friend!


----------



## fick209

...finishing year-end reports and finally having a clean desk


----------



## The Creepster

Living in a house with cookies...and maids....Ohhhh


----------



## morbidmike

a hot viegar bath


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lemon pepper wings from WingStop


----------



## The Creepster

Having thumbs


----------



## IMU

... finding a picture of your pooch on your trainers website!


----------



## morbidmike

being the first one in the porta john right after it's been cleaned


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh mozzarella cheese on a sandwich or crackers


----------



## The Archivist

getting my first kiss of the year!! MMM...chocolate-y.


----------



## IMU

a 20 minute run on the treadmill ... and not feeling exhausted!


----------



## The Archivist

Being 3.8 lbs lighter and that much closer to my goal!!


----------



## morbidmike

not having to worry about weight or exercise due to high metabolism sorry guy's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar - yum!


----------



## nixie

Putting on my tap shoes for the first time in a long while!


----------



## nixie

The Archivist said:


> Being 3.8 lbs lighter and that much closer to my goal!!


Congrats!!


----------



## The Archivist

Being happy that Nixie is happy about my being happy.


----------



## morbidmike

being happy that archivist is happy for nixie being happy for makeing herself happy gosh I'm happy


----------



## fick209

...seeing everybody so happy!


----------



## morbidmike

seeing fick happy that make me happy NOW BAKE SOME COOKIES!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...goofy friends


----------



## morbidmike

a dog with a skin rash


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> seeing fick happy that make me happy NOW BAKE SOME COOKIES!!!!!


haven't had the time, been busy making other food

...a bowl of potato/ham soup


----------



## morbidmike

well send me some food to 6666 demon dr ,HELL,66666,attn. Morbid Mike thanx !!!


----------



## The Creepster

Gold and silver Bullion going through the roof....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...classical music


----------



## The Creepster

Punching random people at the store


----------



## fick209

...not being one of the random people punched at the store


----------



## The Creepster

pushing buttons at random 89023ur8cfnw8m89027rm8ohwnroigwmj8ofhmwgh


----------



## fick209

...buying stuff to make Creepster a new batch of cookies (hope you are not cheering for Dallas Cowboys on Sunday)


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> ...buying stuff to make Creepster a new batch of cookies (hope you are not cheering for Dallas Cowboys on Sunday)


YAY...oh no.... I hope Dallas chokes....

I would like to see the Jets in the SB


----------



## fick209

...knowing that the creepster might be cheering for MN come sunday


----------



## Spooky1

... the Ravens winning the Super Bowl (I can dream can't I )


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...sometimes just people


----------



## RoxyBlue

....fresh air and a bright sunny day


----------



## fick209

...the bathroom at work being clean enough for me to use


----------



## IMU

...Cookies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...brownies


----------



## Spooky1

... chocolate cake!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hot fudge sundae with whipped cream and a cherry on top


----------



## fick209

...having coffee and cookies with customer after I fixed furnace


----------



## The Creepster

Having fick fix my furnace while I enjoy her cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not needing to have the furnace fixed


----------



## The Creepster

finding a tool I have been looking for...cats with thumbs steal everything


----------



## fick209

...payroll friday!


----------



## The Creepster

getting a new toy


----------



## morbidmike

going to get more foam for yet another creation


----------



## The Creepster

A neighbor coming over dressed as a maid


----------



## morbidmike

having the butler volenteer to go get my foam


----------



## The Creepster

teaching you cats to run a car theft ring


----------



## fick209

...knowing the work day is almost done and I can go home and relax


----------



## The Creepster

cleaning up so I don't get busted...cause someones getting off work soon


----------



## morbidmike

foam


----------



## The Creepster

A shipment of goodies


----------



## morbidmike

eating piclked eggs and drinking coffee


----------



## The Creepster

moving to the country and eating a lot of peaches


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## The Creepster

this day coming to a end


----------



## RoxyBlue

...playing games on the Forum (and keeping up is a challenge tonight!)


----------



## The Creepster

yes...good thing for the edit button

weekend chaos


----------



## RoxyBlue

...talking cats


----------



## Moon Dog

Posting here with my friends at Hauntforum


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing an old Forum friend posting again


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> ...talking cats


Absoluty LMAO

...knowing that my hair will be purple in 33 hours...kind of thinking i should have looked into a wig instead of dying har...what the heck:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

..anticipating seeing the picture of her purple hair that Fick will post in 34 hours


----------



## morbidmike

having no hair able to get ready in 7 minutes


----------



## The Creepster

having the ability to talk with a stranger on the phone for 15 mins who dial's the wrong number and thinks I am their friend Steve:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

hey Steve you said you were gonna call me back......


----------



## The Creepster

Watching the maid was her truck...


----------



## morbidmike

gettin 3 heads carved and the body built and most of the linkege done on the hound of hell I'm building


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy's talking cats video YaY


----------



## morbidmike

my butler going to get me more beer


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a shiny new lap-top on my lap


----------



## morbidmike

mac book pro's rock thats what I have


----------



## The Creepster

New electronics smell....SNIFFFFFFFFFFFF AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## morbidmike

a black cat under my ladder while I stand on the 13th step


----------



## fick209

...purple hair and horns out of my head in 10 hrs!


----------



## morbidmike

more beer


----------



## Moon Dog

More Captain & Coke!


----------



## morbidmike

not hacing the house burn down after welding in the house


----------



## IMU

... not having to explain why you're smiling!


----------



## morbidmike

not havein to explain why your frowning


----------



## The Creepster

not listening to peoples problems


----------



## morbidmike

having yet another prop started in the basement labor-a-tory muhahahaha haha


----------



## The Archivist

never having another migraine ever again. (I wish...)


----------



## morbidmike

having a new avatar it was a gift from haunti I hate being a looser when it comes to computers


----------



## fick209

...the MN Vikings winning today


----------



## fick209

...arriving back home tonight and realizing that the babysitter for my dog did a fantastick job today!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

finding someones tooth in my pocket


----------



## fick209

...did I mention the MN vikings winning


----------



## Moon Dog

that I finally got all the snow off of my driveway!


----------



## The Creepster

finding money in someones pocket


----------



## morbidmike

the creeptser almos hitting 4000 posts dead on roxy's tail


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the temperature finally getting above freezing


----------



## The Creepster

The sun shining...the music cranked...and my muscle screaming for some brutality


----------



## fick209

...bowl of california medley soup for lunch


----------



## morbidmike

new ankle brace for my twisted ankle I got today falling off a ladder yee haa Im ok!!!


----------



## The Creepster

a rig for people who do not use ladders correctly


----------



## Spooky1

A sunny and warm (50ish) day on a day off.


----------



## The Creepster

poking fun at folks and them not catching on


----------



## morbidmike

nachos for dinner


----------



## fick209

...firing up the grill and hearing a steak sizzling


----------



## The Creepster

A steam-roller


----------



## morbidmike

being adopted by the creepster


----------



## fick209

...having my symphonic led zeppelin cd returned to me


----------



## The Creepster

being content


----------



## morbidmike

no carb big mack


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a good dinner with family


----------



## The Creepster

getting out of the house before the cops come


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to good music on a good stereo sipping a good stiff drink


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Moon Dog back in the Games


----------



## Moon Dog

being missed by friends...


----------



## fick209

...being awarded a very big contract job at bid letting meeting tonight


----------



## The Archivist

getting over a migraine.


----------



## The Creepster

not sleeping


----------



## Spooky1

Avocado on my sandwich


----------



## The Creepster

free sandwiches..that I found...on the table


----------



## fick209

...bowl of corn chowder soup


----------



## morbidmike

yuck!!!!!!!!! chicken sammie with cheddar cheese


----------



## fick209

...buying Sergio his very own mn vikings jersey this morning


----------



## The Creepster

not knowing anyone named Sergio


----------



## morbidmike

more marerial from menards for my props


----------



## The Creepster

Getting a pony


----------



## morbidmike

new box set of rob zombie films with bonus feature dvd ....devil's rejects,ans house of a 1000 corpses got it from the wifey no more cahaining her in the basement


----------



## The Creepster

chunky mustard


----------



## The Archivist

getting past the migraine stage of the medication.


----------



## The Creepster

not having migraines...unless I hit myself in the head


----------



## The Archivist

Creepster, they have psych therapy for your problem...

Happiness is knowing that the rain will stop and I'll be able to get started on prop building and groundwork.


----------



## The Creepster

getting someone back for a "I told you so" HahahahaHAHahHah


----------



## morbidmike

laughing at your neighbor trying to figure out why his house phone dont work if only he would have asked me I could have solved the problem for him ....what a dumb arse


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...finding $20 in my shirt pocket before I did laundry....usually find it afterwards!

..lmao @ chunky mustard!!


----------



## debbie5

...seeing the love in your dog's eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the love in your husband's eyes. Well, maybe it's actually lust


----------



## The Creepster

beating you own personal best


----------



## Moon Dog

RoxyBlue said:


> ...seeing the love in your husband's eyes. Well, maybe it's actually lust


It's lust... 

Wife and daughter out of the house for a while


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> It's lust...


I knew someone would clarify that for me:googly:

....flannel sheets in the wintertime


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> I knew someone would clarify that for me:googly:
> 
> ....flannel sheets in the wintertime


I'll help clear up that love/lust question when I see you, Roxy. 

... the sun setting a little later each day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Spooky1 said:


> I'll help clear up that love/lust question when I see you, Roxy.


Seeing posts like that between two people


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Seeing posts like that between two people


Tsk, tsk, don't encourage him:googly::jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah you can get them in a movie bin at the local truck stops.....

Truck stops


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the peanut broccoli chicken bowl from Ricky's Rice Bowl


----------



## The Archivist

...Las Vegas' foot long hot dogs!!


----------



## morbidmike

going to build a bear workshop with my daughter and her girlfriend there 10 and spending 81 bucks for bears and accessories thats 2 bears OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

going to Big Lots and finding something you need for your next haunt project - real cheap !


----------



## The Creepster

Winning a steal cage match against your cats


----------



## morbidmike

trying to get great white shark wrestling into the us olympics


----------



## The Creepster

A night of yelling at the wall alone


----------



## fick209

...baking cookies for the big game


----------



## morbidmike

putting new formeldahide in tour I V bottle just before home surgery


----------



## Spooklights

Finally getting the last of the Christmas stuff down, so you can sneak your Halloween stuff back up.


----------



## debbie5

...accidently dripping blood on the floor during a blood-letting, but having the dog lick it up.


----------



## The Creepster

getting a present for being a good boy


----------



## morbidmike

gettin a spankin for being a bad boy ....shame on me


----------



## RoxyBlue

....when you feel like giving the whole world a hug


----------



## The Creepster

knowing that Roxy is out there still full of hope


----------



## morbidmike

knowing michigan cant have earthquakes ,typhoon's,Hurricains,volcanic explosions,tsunami's,or any other cotastrophies


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> knowing michigan cant have earthquakes ,typhoon's,Hurricains,volcanic explosions,tsunami's,or any other cotastrophies


Just being invaded by Canada

Knowing I can reach out and touch someone over a mile away


----------



## morbidmike

2 puggle's on your lap while you type


----------



## The Creepster

A rotary phone


----------



## RoxyBlue

...playing a gorgeous violin cadenza


----------



## debbie5

...having a book in my hand by Sarah Palin, and still not knowing if I really can't stand her, really like her, or both. Hmmm....but I love to read- so it's all good.


----------



## Moon Dog

listening to music after a long day...


----------



## morbidmike

a night time lethal injection


----------



## The Archivist

cooking a hot meal for someone on a cold wintery night then snuggling with them under a blanket afterwards. (What can I say, I'm a romantic.)


----------



## morbidmike

the archivist not hogging the blanket


----------



## The Creepster

not seeing video of above romantic interlude


----------



## The Archivist

will be when Creepster finally reveals his true age and what he looks like on camera with witnesses...snort.


----------



## The Creepster

Being out of the loop...


----------



## fick209

...48 hrs of being under Creepsters control has expired


----------



## The Creepster

Super Bowl ...don't get to comfy


----------



## morbidmike

a submissive woman like fick who actually does what she told to do .....now bake me some cookies or no posting for a week!!!! hehe


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Super Bowl ...don't get to comfy


...knowing that the superbowl bet has nothing to do with not being able to post


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Fick thumb her nose at The Creepster


----------



## fick209

...being close to finishing 1st prop of the year


----------



## The Creepster

Going out to play today


----------



## Hauntiholik

a coin operated boy


----------



## The Creepster

Hauntiholik said:


> a coin operated boy


Don't you mean "BOB"?:googly: LOL


----------



## The Archivist

reading the silly by-play between everyone above this post.


----------



## morbidmike

having cold beer in the fridge and chocolate chip pancakes and bacon for diner


----------



## The Creepster

Tack Driving...I Said...


----------



## morbidmike

wondering what creepster is tack driving how many tacks need to be driven


----------



## The Creepster

Lots of tacks that needed to be put in their place


----------



## The Archivist

Does it matter what kind of tacks? Round head, push pin type?

What about hardtack?


----------



## Spooky1

... warm chocolate chip muffins.


----------



## Spooky1

... seeing a hint of sunlight when I left work today. The days really are getting longer.


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that I can reach out and touch someone


----------



## morbidmike

Spooky1 mailing me one of those said muffins


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing there are chocolate chip muffins waiting at the house


----------



## fick209

...being done with quarterly taxes


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a free shoe on the road


----------



## morbidmike

finding a stray cat lving in my work truck


----------



## The Creepster

knowing that I know nothing


----------



## morbidmike

seeing the future


----------



## The Creepster

the nose in the book penalty


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not messing up my violin solos


----------



## Moon Dog

sleeping in


----------



## morbidmike

a great free find if 60 yr old 1x12 boards 6' and 8' in a basement of a house being gutted and being able to gut 100 bucks of wire out to go to the scrapyard


----------



## The Creepster

a new straight razor


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a Friday night with no place you have to be right after work


----------



## The Creepster

finding a reason


----------



## morbidmike

finding a round tuit


----------



## The Creepster

poker night


----------



## RoxyBlue

..getting a quiet evening break before show opening tomorrow


----------



## The Creepster

finding a new use for toothpaste


----------



## morbidmike

being able to write your name in Chineese


----------



## fick209

...finished 1st prop of the year


----------



## morbidmike

a new bikini


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


....fried potatoes for brunch


----------



## The Archivist

...getting free stuff from Craiglist, neighbors, or just wandering the hillsides...


----------



## morbidmike

rideing a bolt of lightning


----------



## Hauntiholik

having lotion nearby when your skin peels off


----------



## The Archivist

Spend too much time outside Haunti?

...being able to use your domestic skills to make someone else happy.


----------



## fick209

...lasagna in oven, ready in 10 minutes


----------



## Moon Dog

Eating lasagna at fick209's house...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having lasagna the same night as everyone else


----------



## The Creepster

Not conforming


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a good dog


----------



## morbidmike

chaseing homeless people into the shelter


----------



## The Creepster

stealing someones lotion


----------



## debbie5

...finding out some horrible, **awful** things that are happening in a few friends' marriages, and realizing I now see my own rather boring, "oatmeal" life is now viewed by me as kinda nice in comparison....


----------



## Moon Dog

getting even closer to completing by Bachelor's degree.


----------



## morbidmike

going to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting served a free dinner between shows yesterday so we didn't have to go out in the cold


----------



## debbie5

...electric blanket when u come in from the cold & have a chill.


----------



## The Creepster

Being free to role in the ground whenever I want


----------



## morbidmike

A shiny new casket bed


----------



## The Archivist

Finding the blueprints of a rare steam locomotive online for free.


----------



## morbidmike

working with celu clay


----------



## debbie5

..biting the dog's ear.


----------



## fick209

...temperature finally reaching the double digits ABOVE zero! 13 degrees outside, sun is shining, no wind, don't even need a jacket!


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> ...temperature finally reaching the double digits ABOVE zero! 13 degrees outside, sun is shining, no wind, don't even need a jacket!


You are one crazy girl, Fick!


----------



## The Creepster

the sun setting on another fun filled day


----------



## The Archivist

the fact that the 2010 $20 Prop Challenge is underway!! I'm pretty sure I'll win the "That's so cute and clever" category.


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that there's no such thing as forever


----------



## RoxyBlue

...trail mix


----------



## morbidmike

I had trail mix today and it did indeed make me happy


----------



## fick209

...hot tub!!!! house sitting for other people isn't so bad sometimes!


----------



## Spooky1

... Entenmann's mini chocolate chip cookies (and they were on sale).


----------



## The Creepster

Finally knowing what to do


----------



## debbie5

...a good poop.


----------



## morbidmike

a menard 2% rebate check for 174 bucks


----------



## The Creepster

Finding the gate to hell


----------



## Spooky1

The Creepster said:


> Finding the gate to hell


Didn't we decide that was in Michigan? 

... giving Creepster a push through the gate. :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

SWEET....I can See my house from here!!!!!

Finally coming home


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a fresh tin of Danish butter cookies


----------



## The Archivist

Spending time with my brother whom I haven't seen since last March.


----------



## fick209

...23 degrees!!!


----------



## The Archivist

One day closer to winning the 20 dollar Prop Challenge!!!


----------



## morbidmike

getting covered in drywall mud on the job when your not a drywaller


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the possibility of being snowed in this weekend with Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

the thought of the loving couple above me cuddling with their matching shark pants on


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ :googly::jol:


----------



## morbidmike

making up new excuses for being late to work


----------



## debbie5

..making up new excuses when other moms ask me "Do you work?"


----------



## fick209

...ham & cheese omelette for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting through a software installation successfully


----------



## scareme

....stepping in warm puppy pee on the floor. Opps, sorry, that's suppose to go in things the make you go eeww.


----------



## Spooky1

... shoveling snow with Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Demon's Soul's


----------



## morbidmike

watching the new halloween movie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

enjoying a good meal with the family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a kind neighbor clearing the end of your driveway with his snow blower


----------



## fick209

...cleaning out your vehicle & finding a $100 bill in the passenger side glove compartment


----------



## MorbidMariah

taking a long walk in a short sleeved shirt. In February.


----------



## morbidmike

being mad at morbid mariah for living in paradise and I'm stuck in 16 degree weather


----------



## MorbidMariah

morbid mike said:


> being mad at morbid mariah for living in paradise and I'm stuck in 16 degree weather


 Hehe, Sorry Mike. But after seeing all the news about how snowed in half the country is, I just had to wallow in my happiness about living in Tucson!


----------



## Spooklights

Happiness is having so much snow that no one expects you to go to work.


----------



## morbidmike

not shoveling right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being done with shoveling for right now


----------



## The Archivist

being almost finished with the DVD submission...


----------



## fick209

...taking the time to spend a couple of hours this afternoon in the golf simulater


----------



## morbidmike

playing with clay and new clay tool's takes a long time to work though but what an out come


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

playing Fun and Games on HauntForum.


----------



## The Creepster

Winning yet another bet


----------



## morbidmike

new shiney filling's


----------



## fick209

...no more football bets to lose for this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the sun coming out and starting to melt the snow


----------



## The Creepster

finding a tooth pick in my slipper....Awww thanks KITTY CATS


----------



## fick209

...not getting any of the snow everybody on the east coast is getting


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being done with shoveling snow for the night (I hope)


----------



## morbidmike

9 new inches of snow yeeeee haaaa I love it !!!


----------



## fick209

...beer and cheetos (odd mood tonight)


----------



## Spooky1

... having Roxy share the shoveling with me.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

having Friday off work tomorrow


----------



## debbie5

...finally feeling that I'm over the hump of my midlife crisis, or whatever it is that's been hounding me. Still not happy not being 22 anymore, but pretty happy to not have as much upheaval in my life as some of my friends are experiencing, as UGLY divorces, confessions of a spouses homosexuality and brushes with cancer are descending upon them....I'm happy with my "oatmeal" life.


----------



## fick209

...picking up some materials to get started on mausoleum project


----------



## morbidmike

finger's done and waiting to be assembled into hands da da daaaaaaaaaa


----------



## The Creepster

breaking a personal best


----------



## fick209

...sending everybody home and closing office at noon today (that's the plan)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a break from the snow


----------



## The Creepster

Friday night drinking contest...followed by steam roller contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate


----------



## The Archivist

getting my truck back after all this time of not driving!! Doc cleared me for driving!! YAY!!


----------



## morbidmike

nobody home but me and the dog's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...catching up on sleep


----------



## The Creepster

Teaching someone the value of don't mess with someone who yells at the clouds


----------



## morbidmike

being a man who walk's with no name


----------



## The Creepster

falling on stroller on purpose


----------



## morbidmike

wearing meat underware in a gator pond


----------



## The Creepster

finding a cheese sandwich in my pillow


----------



## morbidmike

knowig I'm loved by the prince of darkness


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

watching the 2010 Winter Olympics.


----------



## fick209

^agreed


----------



## morbidmike

seeing the wolfman awsome flick


----------



## The Creepster

finding a new racket to exploit


----------



## RoxyBlue

...coffee and the Sunday comics


----------



## The Archivist

...warm egg bagels, thick layer of cream cheese, slice of onion, and slice of lox.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...a cold bottle of Killian's Irish Red


----------



## The Creepster

new death smell


----------



## fick209

...2 more days of housesitting then back home!


----------



## Spooky1

... a shot of Wild Turkey (Rare Breed)


----------



## The Creepster

Home made toothpaste


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

spending the evening listening to your favorite tunes


----------



## The Creepster

Hot sandwich love


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting back to a somewhat normal schedule


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a little piece of toast


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Getting lost in the wild.


----------



## The Creepster

Looking at a new piece of meat


----------



## nixie

Being back on Haunt Forum after a couple weeks away!


----------



## The Creepster

giving some guff to a certain someone


----------



## fick209

...another day coming to a close bringing us all 1 day closer to the end of winter


----------



## morbidmike

pork chops and apple sauce


----------



## The Creepster

gym bunnies


----------



## fick209

...deciding to set up an exercise routine, all thanks to the all wonderful, all powerful Creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

that finals are almost over...


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> pork chops and apple sauce


Agreed - that's a terrific food combo


----------



## morbidmike

chicken and dumplings for dinner .....wife is a amazing cook thank god or i would starve to death


----------



## Howlinmadjack

coming home to my barking kids and screaming dogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a good sense of humor


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> ...deciding to set up an exercise routine, all thanks to the all wonderful, all powerful Creepster


Seeing others succeed


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snow melting - now all we need is temperatures in the 40s for a few days and a good cleansing rain


----------



## morbidmike

looking in the mirror at my ugly face..it's actually kinda funny


----------



## fick209

...done house sitting, I get to go home & sleep in my own bed tonight


----------



## The Creepster

I have found a new use for my sleeve


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a rebate check


----------



## morbidmike

new work boots and finding work jeans in 36 length YIPPIE DOOO DAA wow my jeates are taller than Fick lol!!!


----------



## The Creepster

free cereal from the mail lady


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> new work boots and finding work jeans in 36 length YIPPIE DOOO DAA wow my jeates are taller than Fick lol!!!


I'm not that flipping short, geez:googly:

...temps warm enough to finally wash a few layers of salt off of the vehicle


----------



## The Archivist

Finding free cardboard sheets from Costco and being allowed to take as many as I can carry out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...oatmeal chocolate chip cookies


----------



## fick209

RoxyBlue said:


> ...oatmeal chocolate chip cookies


crap, I had something that I was really happy about until I saw your post...now all I want is a oatmeal chocolate chip cookie:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

doing a side job to get more money for prop's


----------



## Rahnefan

Logging on to see there's a trailer for the next HAUNTCAST!!! Yes!


----------



## Evil Andrew

a 22 oz bottle of home-brewed beer : )


----------



## The Creepster

testing out someones side impact rating on their car....


----------



## morbidmike

a new coat of wax on my 87 Yugo hot rod


----------



## fick209

...a short friday workday...hoping to leave at noon


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snowy sidewalks and streets starting to clear completely

(man, that had some major alliteration in it!)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Wife and kids going to visit Grandparents for the weekend. Hmm what ever will I do?


----------



## The Archivist

one day closer to warmer weather so I can start building in earnest.


----------



## The Creepster

Testing out the ballistic on a ++p hand load for my MK 23..


----------



## fick209

The Creepster said:


> Testing out the ballistic on a ++p hand load for my MK 23..


...knowing that The Creepster is happy, no guns allowed in my house


----------



## The Creepster

Awwww....mr. blasty is a very nice fella though

convincing Fick to let me in


----------



## MorbidMariah

Rediscovering the awesomeness of Oingo Boingo and the hottness of Danny Elfman.:kisskin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...listening to any of Danny Elfman's movie sound tracks


----------



## morbidmike

having a sunday to just post and work on props all day yeah me!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Completing a project and it coming out exactly as you envisioned it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sitting back in the big recliner on a Sunday afternoon...


----------



## morbidmike

takeing a brew ha break before going back down to the labor-a-tory


----------



## fick209

...a hot bath awaiting me...see you all tomorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a dog that it smart enough to wake you up in the middle of the night when she really, really, really needs to go out so you don't have to clean up an ugly accident in the house later.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Waking up to a brutally ugly rainy day and realizing you don't have to work today!! ( working outdoors in the rain realy stinks!! )


----------



## morbidmike

staying a hotel away from the wife who is in a fowel mood


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Mother Nature sending rain to wash the salt off my car


----------



## debbie5

...not having to was clothes by hand, like they do in Creepster's cell.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

$1 sushi night!


----------



## The Creepster

being able to eat food that cost more than a dollar


----------



## fick209

...tonight is supposed to be the last below zero temps for the winter


----------



## RoxyBlue

...people listening to me the FIRST time I tell them something


----------



## morbidmike

carving a persons chest into a pumpkin


----------



## fick209

...ummm, not being Mike's neighbor when he is in a creative chest carving mood:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

catching the kitty cats eating peanut butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a view of the stage from the orchestra pit


----------



## lewlew

...starting the maple syrup season


----------



## The Creepster

wrestling the garbage man


----------



## morbidmike

barking at the mail man so he dont leave bill's


----------



## The Creepster

finding a shiny new Vulgar Display Of Power in my garage


----------



## fick209

...getting ready to start cutting up part of cement basement floor for new bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

...snow that does not accumulate for a change


----------



## fick209

...absolutely no snow in the forecast and warming temps


----------



## morbidmike

a new traffic violation for rear ending a jeep cherokee the wife and boss are so proud of me


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

crossing things off my "to do" list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not having a "to do" list


----------



## morbidmike

getting off work early


----------



## Zurgh

Returning lost kittens!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

closing in on my half post whore status


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing another half ho in the house


----------



## morbidmike

getting close to 4000 posts


----------



## fick209

...leaving work at noon today to go play in the golf simulator


----------



## The Creepster

watching people hit each other cause they can't drive


----------



## morbidmike

yes sir we got a lil snow and now people are freaking out and crashing like they never drove in snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing I'll have a not-quite-so busy week next week


----------



## The Archivist

will be getting an internet connection of my very own. (I wish, gotta get a decent job first...)


----------



## morbidmike

having clean carpet's and a clean couch


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

a full cup of coffee


----------



## The Archivist

watching seemingly intelligent people yank on a locked door, read what time the store opens, yank on the door again and even knock a few times.


----------



## fick209

...progress on my mausoleum, and cleaning the garage


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing that weather did not stop the NJ/PA Make and Take group


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

having coffee ready when you wake up


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

taking my boys out to lunch


----------



## fick209

...having a quiet night with cell phone shut off


----------



## morbidmike

...breaking my addiction to haunt forum and prop making to spend time with the spouse


----------



## fick209

...temps warm enough to make lunch on the grill today


----------



## The Creepster

new stories about pain and misery


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...being halfway through the work week.


----------



## jaege

Hump day baby!!!!


----------



## Goblin

No more snow this winter.


----------



## morbidmike

not burning up another chain saw trying to trim my toe nail's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching my dog stalk her squeaky toys


----------



## morbidmike

watching my boxer sleep on the pillow next to me


----------



## NytDreams

...watching a webcam of 2 week old clouded leopards instead of working.


----------



## jaege

...a woman in high heel leather boots.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(oh my, Jaege)


....working on a new piece of music


----------



## jaege

...Listening to a new piece of music


----------



## The Archivist

...watching the neighborhood kids trying to figure out how an old computer works. (They found an OLD PC that still had Windows 3.1 Operating System on it, no USB ports, and practically no graphics...) Parents and I had a wonderful day.


----------



## The Creepster

Seeing a old friend from back in the day


----------



## jaege

having a beer with that old friend.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with friends


----------



## NytDreams

...making new friends!


----------



## fick209

...living in a supportive community


----------



## The Creepster

bean dip from 1987


----------



## morbidmike

chips in a opened bag from 1977


----------



## Goblin

A roaring fire on a cold rainy or snowy night


----------



## morbidmike

a nude run in the neighbor hood on a brisk morning:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not being one of Mike's neighbors on those brisk mornings


----------



## The Creepster

........super set of skull crushers


----------



## haunted canuck

..Being from Canada and laughing at the 2inches of snow that falls in Texas that shuts down the town


----------



## The Archivist

getting out of the hospital's pharmacy after waiting nearly 4 hours just to pick up a refill.


----------



## jaege

Pizza at your favorite place at the beach.


----------



## morbidmike

having your own personal stalker


----------



## Rohr Manor

Waking up at 3 am to go to the gym!


----------



## morbidmike

sleeping to 7am and saying **** on the gym hahahah


----------



## Rohr Manor

Ha Ha..What about going to bed at 8pm to wake up for the gym at 3am!


----------



## fick209

...not waking up tomorrow morning until I'm ready to wake up tomorrow morning


----------



## morbidmike

being lazy like fick hahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

..also not having to answer to an alarm tomorrow morning


----------



## Goblin

Having the money to buy whatever I want


----------



## jaege

A day off in the middle of the week.


----------



## morbidmike

when you fart so hard you actually hover in the air for a few seconds (only recomended for skinny people LOL)


----------



## Rohr Manor

When you receive a package in the mail that isn't addressed to you, open it realize its worth $1,000 dollars and keep it.


----------



## jaege

having people that live in your house that are not CONSTANTLY breaking things for me to fix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haunted canuck

Not blowing fuses when you plug in your halloween stuff


----------



## The Creepster

playing the cutting game


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

jalapeno brats and beer


----------



## morbidmike

fried chicken and home made mac and cheese


----------



## The Creepster

causing irreparable damage


----------



## jaege

nearing completion of my 20 dollar prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

...wings and fries from Wing Stop


----------



## morbidmike

more coats of paint on my props finally seeing the end of the tunnel almost ready to post pics


----------



## The Creepster

building a better mouse trap.... but for people


----------



## Goblin

being indoors snug and dry on a snowy night


----------



## morbidmike

haveing a little dog lay on your back while you type


----------



## The Creepster

plastic for breakfast


----------



## morbidmike

having the answers to all the worlds problems but not shareing


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the bulbs we planted last year starting to come up


----------



## morbidmike

getting some more painting done ...I really need a air brush who wants to but me one dont be shy come on!!!!


----------



## haunted canuck

letting go of the fart youve been holding in because you were in a public place


----------



## The Creepster

beating another personal best....I think I cracked the concrete breaking my old dead lift record


----------



## The Archivist

reading all the funny posts by Creepster and Morbid Mike yet wondering if the two of them are really the same person.


----------



## The Creepster

doing the hokey-poky


----------



## Evil Andrew

Finally getting close to finishing a paper mach project


----------



## The Creepster

witnessing brutal pain


----------



## Goblin

Going through an entire day without any pain


----------



## morbidmike

more painting and laytexin done hoooray


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a quiet morning


----------



## The Creepster

sunshine, dry, free of sand roads ....and a fast bike


----------



## fick209

...me right now, gave up on doing anymore work an hour ago and found the gin...ooops


----------



## The Creepster

going outside to bark at the moon in my hot tub


----------



## Goblin

Having a Halloween Birthday party


----------



## fick209

...not me this morning after finishing off the last of my gin last night


----------



## morbidmike

laughing at fick .....she a naughty girl hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

...laughing at Morbid Mike and The Creepster - they're such goofy guys


----------



## The Creepster

doing a burn out in front of the bus stop and smoking out the folks waiting for the bus:googly:..... I just don't want them to be bored


----------



## fick209

...knowing that I will be golfing in a month from now


----------



## The Creepster

Vegas....time to go play


----------



## morbidmike

basement....time to go play!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a chocolate cake doughnut with a side of ice cream


----------



## morbidmike

my dog going into a full howl for 30 seconds or so while he's sleeping ...thats the only time he howles thats pretty wierd.....


----------



## Goblin

not seeing my obituary in the paper each day! Lol


----------



## morbidmike

seeing my obituary in the paper 35 times


----------



## The Creepster

leaving no evidence...te-hehehehe


----------



## morbidmike

seeing a 96 yr old use the words te hehehehe LOL


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A dark stormy night.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

a weather forecast with a chance of thunder storms...bring on Spring!


----------



## morbidmike

not seeing stolloweens avatar of tom seleck anymore lol just kidding


----------



## The Creepster

Breaking the heavy bag WOOF


----------



## fick209

...working from home office tomorrow, which means I have a few hours of work to do in the morning, then I can spend the rest of the day in the golf simulator


----------



## Goblin

the doctor telling you your blood sugar can be regulated by exercise and diet alone


----------



## morbidmike

all the sonw in my yard gone to where I can see all the trash that the snow plow shot into my yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a vulture up close


----------



## morbidmike

looking in the mirror


----------



## The Archivist

messing with telemarketers when they ask you to spell your last name.
"My name is spelled 'K as in know, E as in ream, G as in gnat..."

This also works well with customer service people that put you on hold for a long time.


----------



## haunted canuck

finding that long lost halloween prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

...staying home tonight to watch classic B horror movies


----------



## The Creepster

Pushing it to the limit


----------



## morbidmike

doggie poop free back yard


----------



## Goblin

finding the last season of a tv series you've been looking for


----------



## The Archivist

knowing that the Tron Legacy movie will be released on 12/17/2010!!


----------



## The Creepster

If they would stop remaking classics, ruining them, and coming up with a original idea for once


----------



## Goblin

Decorating for Halloween cause it's not poring rain like last year!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...iced coffee


----------



## The Creepster

Finding some breakfast in my beard.....yum...I am sorry would you like some?


----------



## morbidmike

my new 20 dollar air brush from menard's that works awsome for me anyway!!!


----------



## The Archivist

On the spot coordination with other drivers to **** off the teenagers or other loonies from driving too fast on surface streets. Their frustrated looks are priceless!


----------



## morbidmike

finally getting all 12 hands put togeather for my pall beares scene yippee a little paint and wullah


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fried oysters


----------



## The Archivist

Dinner at In N Out after a long hiatus away from it. Yummm...


----------



## Goblin

More money at the end of the month than bills.
(Guess that's why I'm never happy. lol)


----------



## morbidmike

early posting before work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...posting at work:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

paying off my menard card $1888 dollars handed over made me sick to see it go but it had to be done I killed it muhahahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> paying off my menard card $1888 dollars handed over made me sick to see it go but it had to be done I killed it muhahahahahah


My goodness, you were certainly doing your part for the economy


----------



## morbidmike

yes I was side jobs no taxes but generated money for menards sadly I usually pay 3 or 4 hundred dollars a month on it I should own stock in that place


----------



## The Creepster

....having no debt cause I steal everything


----------



## debbie5

...knowing I am one day closer to Halloween 2010. It's still weird to type "20..".


----------



## The Creepster

having a laptop


----------



## debbie5

...having a BIG PC.


----------



## The Creepster

not having to run anti-virus proggies that still miss viruses LOL


----------



## debbie5

...being able to wear swim trunks at a beach & get noticed.


----------



## The Creepster

seeing a women in swim trunks rather then a bikini


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being married to a good man


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Waking up in the middle of the night, and the dog has spewed all over the place, and my wife tells me not to worry about it she'll get it, because I have to get up in two hours to go to work.


----------



## morbidmike

warm sunshine and 67 degree's windows down in the truck and a breeze blowing over my bald head aaahhhhhhhh HAPPINESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

progress on my $20 prop


----------



## morbidmike

2nd coat of paint on new hands and only 2 more to go to get effect I'm going for


----------



## The Creepster

GOD OF WAR III...its BRUTAL


----------



## Goblin

lots and lots of good friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...wearing green on St Paddy's Day and actually having an Irish ancestor


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Taking the family out to the fair and watching the kids have the time of their lives.


----------



## morbidmike

1 more coat of paint to go yeah!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting an inspiration for a new prop


----------



## The Archivist

Free internet and steak dinner at my parents house


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Finally recieving the supercharger for the mustang and installing it!!!


----------



## The Archivist

opening a box for something that needs to be assembled and finding all the parts and the instruction manual is in English.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Cranking up the car for the first time after installing the charger and hearing it roar!


----------



## Wildcat

Finishing another prop.


----------



## morbidmike

fixing the props that got broke so I can move to the next phase


----------



## The Creepster

randomly falling down and blaming the bake beans


----------



## morbidmike

a clean garage so clean it makes me smile ...OUCH that hurts to smile


----------



## The Creepster

seeing a t-bone accident in front of my house....number 8 since I started keeping track 2 years ago....because the concept of looking while backing out of a driveway seems to be a confusing process...HAHAHAHAHAHA silly people, best part is I always go and laugh at them


----------



## morbidmike

I thought you were talking about steak lol


----------



## The Creepster

The Creepster said:


> seeing a t-bone accident in front of my house....number 8 since I started keeping track 2 years ago....because the concept of looking while backing out of a driveway seems to be a confusing process...HAHAHAHAHAHA silly people, best part is I always go and laugh at them


well we are all just meat...some more tenderized then others....pass the steak sauce


----------



## morbidmike

almost finishe with my funeral procession yeah now I can move on to the 100 other prop's I said I was gonna build BOO!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

losing what little of my mind I had left


----------



## fick209

...having a friend help me finish off the last of the green beer while we watch some b-ball


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...knowing that tomorrow is Friday and the weekend is close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding out that the new wooden shoulder rest I bought for my violin makes it resonate like a bell - soooooo cool!


----------



## Goblin

A winter with no colds or flu


----------



## Zurgh

Getting at least some sleep at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading a new book


----------



## morbidmike

being computer illeterate yeah I'm stupid LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

...figuring out how to do something on the computer


----------



## morbidmike

sticking my toung out at Roxy with a gratitutious bullwinkle horn's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...imagining what Morbid Mike looks like with Bullwinkle horns (you've got the height for it)


----------



## Zurgh

... having reliable lawn care tools.


----------



## morbidmike

gettin celucly on the acloyte staff and having it turn out the way I'd hoped ....I cant figure out the computer but I can do me some celuclaying thanx to Laurie Beast


----------



## The Archivist

getting ideas for April Fools Day. (Gonna put crime scene tape on the doors to the library, or if I'm feeling particularly weird, gonna use my severed arm prop on an unsuspecting rookie cop!)


----------



## fick209

...having some time to get back to work on my mausoleum this weekend


----------



## morbidmike

some led's for the eye's of my 3 headed dog and hopefully some advice from Otaku on installing them Oh Yeah it's all coming togeather now!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting new plants for the butterfly garden (yellow and blue columbines)


----------



## The Archivist

winning 12 games in a row of Tile Rummy.


----------



## morbidmike

my 10 yr old daughter helping me in the labor-a-tory muhahahahaha.... I think she's still down there I hear screaming.... the duck tape musta fell off BRB


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just sitting back relaxing with a rum and coke, and watching the basketball game!! ( go Heat! )


----------



## The Archivist

working on the BBQ sauce lollipop theory (hope it works!)


----------



## morbidmike

havng another part of my funeral procession done for the most part


----------



## fick209

...a hot shower


----------



## trishaanne

Spending a quiet night with hubby, listening to the thunder and watching the lightening. (although we could do without all the rain!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting an idea for a new recipe and then just throwing some things together and having it turn out well


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work from 7pm to 7 am anymore


----------



## morbidmike

putting off work


----------



## fick209

...french toast for breakfast


----------



## Zurgh

... A lack of illness & pain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...breakfast at Fick's house when she cooks French toast


----------



## The Creepster

finding something constructive to do...like waste tax payers money


----------



## fick209

...golf course just called, driving range opens at noon tomorrow


----------



## The Creepster

laughing at the attire of golfers


----------



## The Archivist

laughing at morons who can't understand the sign on the door that says "Push."


----------



## The Creepster

Violent thunder storm...to cover up the screams


----------



## morbidmike

the creepster making a come back after a few day's off


----------



## The Creepster

morbid mike said:


> the creepster making a come back after a few day's off


thanks pal

being back here to create chaos


----------



## debbie5

Hearing our vice-president say the "f" word.


----------



## Goblin

Not having to drive 36 miles to work each day anymore.


----------



## fick209

...nobody else at the gym this morning, had it all to myself


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a new computer at work


----------



## morbidmike

no work today of course no money either


----------



## The Creepster

putting up 400 lbs on the bench today!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

having no work so I can do side jobs


----------



## trishaanne

having both grandkids behaving at the same time!


----------



## The Creepster

having no "units" to worry about behaving


----------



## Wyatt Furr

my boss on her medication.


----------



## Zurgh

... cat napping with my cat.


----------



## Goblin

holiday celebrations with family and friends


----------



## morbidmike

not having any work again yippee


----------



## The Creepster

having a shadow puppet show for my kitty cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> having a shadow puppet show for my kitty cats


Awww, that sounds so adorable

....having the windows open at work


----------



## The Creepster

giving Roxy a smile even though she does not need it...Shhhh now my anger is subsiding


----------



## fick209

...Prime Rib supper


----------



## morbidmike

down to the nitty gritty on the funeral procession woopie!!!! and getting to build another bed for a little girl named Mia.. its going to be a carriage I cant wait.. she will love it ..it will be fit for a princess which she say's she is .....she is 2 by the way


----------



## The Creepster

going to attack a sleeping kitty cat


----------



## morbidmike

signing up for unemployment yeah free money and time to do side work and roll in the dough


----------



## The Creepster

getting affection from a pure sadistic entity...you know who you are


----------



## morbidmike

wakeing up this morning more ugly that when I went to bed


----------



## The Creepster

a new kinda soreness.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...singing well


----------



## The Archivist

finding the car keys in a pile of stuff that you swore you just went through.


----------



## The Creepster

waiting for santa to show up


----------



## mysticwitch

having hubby say "let's bring up halloween stuff" ........in feb


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends over for coffee and fresh-baked muffins


----------



## The Creepster

cutting


----------



## Evil Queen

a quiet evening watching movies.


----------



## The Creepster

finding new people to play with


----------



## Evil Queen

making new friends.


----------



## The Creepster

pay-offs lol


----------



## Evil Queen

building a new post count lol


----------



## The Creepster

helping out with the dream


----------



## Evil Queen

being last.


----------



## Goblin

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## fick209

...mausoleum almost finished, just roof panels left to paint


----------



## The Creepster

breaking the law


----------



## Goblin

watching it snow and knowing I don't have to go to work in it anymore


----------



## debbie5

...pants falling off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a freshly washed dog


----------



## fick209

...having lunch outside today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having funny friends here


----------



## Goblin

A long walk on a nice Autumn day....especially when the leaves are starting
to fall


----------



## The Archivist

kisses from a warm, freshly washed kitten.


----------



## Goblin

Posting in this thread now when it didn't seem like I'd be here three years ago


----------



## fick209

...another day at 70 degrees


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bright sunshine and cool air


----------



## Goblin

sugar free candies and desserts


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> ...pants falling off.


:googly: yes....on so many levels

pushing you physical and mental strength beyond its limits


----------



## The Archivist

getting my feet to toughen up after walking so they don't hurt so bad anymore.


----------



## The Creepster

being TORMENTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Archivist

doing the tormenting!!


----------



## Evil Queen

slipping into something a little more comfortable.


----------



## The Creepster

wonder who that is?


----------



## Evil Queen

keeping secrets.


----------



## The Creepster

seeing pics of secrets:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

having pics of secrets and keeping them secret.


----------



## mysticwitch

pulling out halloween in february...... or having hubby just speak halloween tech allllll year long


----------



## The Creepster

not having a verbal relationship with my wife


----------



## Evil Queen

wishing on the first star.


----------



## The Creepster

know thats not a star but its the light at the sewage plant


----------



## Evil Queen

watching Ghost Hunters with the lights on.


----------



## Goblin

Swiss Steak


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a box of Belgian chocolates


----------



## The Creepster

another day...of sun..warmth...and debauchery


----------



## The Archivist

watching the behind the scenes videos of the Star Wars DVDs.


----------



## Hauntiholik

watching your hex come true...


----------



## Goblin

An invitation to my 40 year class reunion


----------



## Evil Queen

not being old enough to be having a 40th reunion.


----------



## Goblin

^ Still being around to have a 40th reunion


----------



## RoxyBlue

...winning a game of MahJongg against the computer


----------



## Goblin

^ buying new comics


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing that a very busy week will soon be past


----------



## Hauntiholik

...having it get warm enough to wear clothes that don't cover up my tattoos


----------



## The Creepster

having women comparing their tattoo's with mine


----------



## Goblin

Having the heart doctor tell me I don't have to come back for 6 months!


----------



## Evil Queen

Cold, windy, rainy days.


----------



## Goblin

A Halloween without pouring rain


----------



## The Creepster

A bowl of cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate milkshake


----------



## Evil Queen

cooking for family and friends.


----------



## The Archivist

completing the blueprints for the Cave in this year's haunt.


----------



## Hauntiholik

having your ears pop when you have a head cold


----------



## The Creepster

Having a good thermometer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...walking barefoot


----------



## Spooky1

Starburst Sour Jelly Beans


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Spending the weekend with the kids


----------



## Goblin

Finding who your real friends are


----------



## The Creepster

discovering all sorts of new flammables


----------



## scareme

Not sleeping alone.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with all my friends


----------



## Hauntiholik

driving a hearse


----------



## morbidmike

sleeping in the back of a hearse


----------



## Evil Queen

Kids going back to school after a week off.


----------



## Goblin

Creating a Sunday night chat group


----------



## RoxyBlue

...taking time off from work


----------



## Goblin

^Not having to work anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


....playing games


----------



## The Creepster

finding a secret stash of cash I forgot about


----------



## Evil Queen

Creepster sharing his found stash with me.


----------



## Goblin

having ANOTHER quiet weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a quiet morning at home and a cup of good coffee


----------



## The Creepster

getting a pay off of jello


----------



## Goblin

having mild days....not too hot not too cold.....just right


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to sleep with the windows open


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is just 208 days away


----------



## morbidmike

fresh painted dew claw's


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with my new friends


----------



## morbidmike

finding a pirate ship in my abandoned septic tank


----------



## Goblin

^ finding the leprechaun's pot of gold in my back yard


----------



## Bone Dancer

A cool pillow on a hot summer nite.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Finding money in your winter coat when you first get it out of storage.


----------



## Goblin

collecting comic books


----------



## Dead2Rights

being amongst people that don't look at you funny when all you want to talk about is Halloween related stuff. (Hello, everyone. I'm new.)


----------



## Goblin

Just having fun and playing games here


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing other people happy


----------



## Dark Star

smiling at someone grumpy, and seeing them smile back


----------



## The Creepster

feeling the Nitric Oxide kicking in...here comes the insanity


----------



## Goblin

Connecting with one of my old classamates on FaceBook


----------



## The Creepster

Having my "CABLES" EXPLODING through my skin


----------



## Goblin

Opening the windows without snow blowing in! lol


----------



## morbidmike

pulling out drywall dust booger's out of my nose


----------



## Goblin

not having to pull drywall dust booger's out of my nose


----------



## Zurgh

mold elimination


----------



## Goblin

making new friends


----------



## Evil Queen

staying up past my bedtime to chat.


----------



## morbidmike

watching monster quest last night and finding out that my state of michigan has had the most sightings of wearwolve's right close to where I live well within a 100 miles ...in the manistee forest (national) I'v been by there so many times and have never seen them gosh dammit I wanna see em!!!!! how cool would that be to dance with one under the pale moon light maybe a vineze waltz or a Tango


----------



## Goblin

sneaking an extra piece of cake


----------



## fick209

...finally getting melted crayon out of an entire load of laundry


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Fick's joy at having unmarked laundry


----------



## Dark Star

....being last...oh sorry wrong game


----------



## Goblin

Sharing last with Dark Star. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

....knowing people with a good sense of humor


----------



## The Creepster

brutal pain


----------



## morbidmike

new lacerations from working


----------



## fick209

...not going to work tomorrow morning, gonna go golfing instead


----------



## The Creepster

ramming golf carts


----------



## Evil Queen

black lace


----------



## Goblin

Meeting interesting new people


----------



## The Creepster

strategically placing latex cockroaches for my wife to find this morning...YAY


----------



## RoxyBlue

...just missing stepping in dog poo in the yard


----------



## The Creepster

....flinging dog poop in neighbors yards


----------



## Dark Star

....flinging dog poop and hitting the neighbor LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

hot dogs


----------



## Goblin

Shopping on Fridays


----------



## The Creepster

getting money so i don't have to ask is a certain fellas dental plan is a good one


----------



## Evil Queen

takin my shoes off after a long day.


----------



## The Creepster

not having shoes....but zip lock baggies


----------



## Goblin

Making new friends to replace the fair weather ones


----------



## fick209

...getting in 72 holes today


----------



## Goblin

Getting your comic book "fix" for the week


----------



## The Creepster

dark thoughts


----------



## Dark Star

darker thoughts


----------



## Evil Queen

Evil thoughts


----------



## The Creepster

When the hunter becomes the hunted


----------



## Evil Queen

fond memories


----------



## Goblin

Wicked memories


----------



## morbidmike

having no memory


----------



## Evil Queen

quiet mornings


----------



## morbidmike

being full of hate up to your receding hair line


----------



## Evil Queen

having fun


----------



## morbidmike

kicking people in the shin's who are having fun


----------



## Evil Queen

tying Mike's feet together with duct tape.


----------



## nixie

Hubby bringing me an antique chemistry set he found at work.


----------



## Goblin

a quiet peaceful weekend


----------



## The Creepster

one really long ear hair


----------



## Goblin

Eating out tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Fritos and bean dip


----------



## Goblin

Cats who love me when it seems no one else does


----------



## Evil Queen

getting rid of annoying pests.


----------



## Goblin

A full week without either rain or snow


----------



## morbidmike

a new bed spread


----------



## Goblin

Watching a new movie on the Sci Fi channel while gaming


----------



## morbidmike

the piranna movie


----------



## Goblin

eating take out from Arbys for dinner


----------



## scareme

A long walk with the dogs.


----------



## Goblin

Warm socks on a cold floor


----------



## scareme

The smell of lilacs.


----------



## Goblin

A second giant beef and cheddar sandwich from Arbys


----------



## Evil Queen

rain


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sleeping in your own bed after camping


----------



## Evil Queen

leaving the stress at home and going camping.


----------



## Goblin

A quiet peaceful Sunday morning


----------



## The Creepster

talking with my kitty cat-a's


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with my new friends......and old ones too


----------



## Evil Queen

a clean office


----------



## Dark Star

getting flowers for yourself


----------



## Evil Queen

having the house to myself


----------



## RoxyBlue

...benig done with all the hectic Easter season church stuff for another year


----------



## Evil Queen

seeing what Halloween projects everyone is working on.


----------



## The Creepster

New equipment..TO BREAK


----------



## Dark Star

chatting with my friends....is that sappy enough for ya? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

no lol

Puppies and butterflies


----------



## The Creepster

puppies getting eaten by butterflies


----------



## Evil Queen

the phone not ringing


----------



## The Creepster

almost ready to LIFT


----------



## Evil Queen

getting closer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing people work diligently on their goals:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing theres a Roxy around


----------



## Dark Star

having someone else water my flowers


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with my friends on Sunday night


----------



## fick209

...the end of hectic monday workday drawing to a close


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work on Mondays anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being quietly amused about something


----------



## Goblin

A whole day without any problems


----------



## Hauntiholik

seeing the spring flowers in bloom in my garden


----------



## Goblin

Summer vacations to the beach


----------



## Evil Queen

Homemade chicken soup.


----------



## Goblin

Memories of the old swimming hole


----------



## morbidmike

my mom having a sucessful tripple bypass


----------



## Goblin

(I'm glad everything went okay Mike)

Wrestling on Monday nights


----------



## fick209

...dog finishing off the last of meatloaf leftovers (2 days of meatloaf is enough for me)


----------



## Goblin

Swiss steak for supper


----------



## Moon Dog

morbid mike said:


> my mom having a sucessful tripple bypass


*+ 1*


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## Goblin

Finally burning another music cd I was working on


----------



## MorbidMariah

Eating the first strawberry from my garden this year. Sweet and perfectly ripe. Mmmmm!


----------



## Goblin

Another day with no rain


----------



## Evil Queen

listening to music


----------



## The Creepster

getting ready to TEAR MY BODY APART


----------



## Evil Queen

watching Creepster become the Hulk.lol


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with Soni on two forums


----------



## morbidmike

1 word BUFFET


----------



## Howlinmadjack

releasing the demons


----------



## Goblin

Eating walnuts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A cold beer on a hot day.


----------



## Goblin

Would be having a lot of TOTs on Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

....mashed cauliflower with lots of black pepper and butter


----------



## Dark Star

....purring cats


----------



## Goblin

Listening to music to relax


----------



## morbidmike

......screaming kitty's as you hit them with hammer's


----------



## Evil Queen

screaming Mike when I hit him with a hammer.


----------



## Hauntiholik

standing on the scale and seeing that you've lost weight


----------



## Soni

a day off from work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing how pretty the new plants look in our butterfly garden


----------



## Dark Star

.....sunshine


----------



## RoxyBlue

...children's drawings


----------



## Dark Star

......peace


----------



## Evil Queen

laughter in the morning


----------



## The Creepster

steamrolling the kitty cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bunnies in the yard (which makes our Mighty Hunter dog VERY happy)


----------



## Goblin

A good steak dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

...grilled halibut


----------



## The Creepster

ear ache from breaking off the tip of a pencil inside


----------



## Goblin

The sun coming out instead of more rain


----------



## morbidmike

getting ready to cut the grass wait......THAT SUCK'S!!!!! I'm gonna buy me a goat


----------



## Goblin

Not having to mow the grass anymore


----------



## morbidmike

having goblin mow my grass since he misses it


----------



## Goblin

Ha ha.....Yeah right!

Watching my favorite shows and still being able to play games with my friends


----------



## morbidmike

knowing there is a f in favorite


----------



## Goblin

Going back and correcting a mistake


----------



## morbidmike

being a wanna be moderator Ive got some power now I can bann people for 3 seconds at a time


----------



## Evil Queen

knowing you've done all you can do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...starting a new work schedule next week which will give me a little more time off (and less pay, but it's well worth it)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Fresh bed sheets to sleep on. Umm bleach.


----------



## The Creepster

Fear of the Unknown


----------



## Dark Star

living on the edge


----------



## morbidmike

bank robbery


----------



## Goblin

A fish with cheese sandwich


----------



## morbidmike

pain patch's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Coming home to a home cooked meal


----------



## Goblin

New comics tomorrow


----------



## morbidmike

pain in back subsiding


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having breakfast for dinner


----------



## SPOOKY J

Kids sleeping through the night.


----------



## Dark Star

sleeping through the night yourself...lol


----------



## fick209

...the end of a super stressful work week


----------



## morbidmike

the end of a crappy week bring on the beer baby a lil liquid stress relief


----------



## SPOOKY J

Cutting the phones off at 5:01 pm Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend


----------



## Dark Star

....spicy food


----------



## SPOOKY J

seeing a cat carrying the rabbit who has been allegedly eating my lettuce.


----------



## fravak

... finding a cold beer in the fridge when I thought we were out.


----------



## The Creepster

Morbid angel........


----------



## Evil Queen

someone else making dinner


----------



## Spooky1

... being able to be in chat at the same time as Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Getting my prescription refilled without having to see the doctor


----------



## Dark Star

reaching 500 posts so I can chat


----------



## Evil Queen

helping DS with her count


----------



## Goblin

New comics today


----------



## morbidmike

being bored


----------



## Dark Star

not being bored....


----------



## morbidmike

I'm happy my wife took my truck.....WHAT why the hell did she take my damn truck ugh that is MY TRUCK women NO TOUCH'Y


----------



## Evil Queen

being a woman with a truck


----------



## morbidmike

listening to small children sing karaoke


----------



## Evil Queen

watching horror movies in the morning


----------



## Dark Star

finally making 400!!


----------



## Evil Queen

knowing DS still has 100 to go


----------



## SPOOKY J

The neighbors newspaper blowing into my yard


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Saturday


----------



## The Creepster

A shiny new button


----------



## Goblin

Getting a bill paid off


----------



## The Creepster

Free gasoline


----------



## Goblin

a 1000 dollar shopping spree


----------



## The Creepster

Making the dealer bust on a split hand


----------



## morbidmike

being me


----------



## Goblin

Eating out on Saturday night


----------



## RoxyBlue

...date night with Spooky1


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Coming home from work and realizing it's your weekend


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Approaching Post Whore status


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Long John Silvers


----------



## The Creepster

Bed


----------



## Evil Queen

sleeping under the stars


----------



## Goblin

Watching 2010 while playing games


----------



## Dark Star

having a friend send you a warm fuzzy


----------



## The Creepster

knowing what a warm fuzzy is


----------



## Evil Queen

knowing summer doesn't last forever.


----------



## The Creepster

Running through the sprinklers and playing on a slip n slide


----------



## Evil Queen

collecting ladybugs


----------



## The Creepster

going for a ride


----------



## Evil Queen

going to the mountains


----------



## morbidmike

3 washed vehicles cleaned inside and out


----------



## Soni

an amazing ride on my horse this morning


----------



## Goblin

Still having some fish and chicken left for lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting some marigolds and tomato plants into the ground this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Letting my older sister do the flower planting


----------



## Spooky1

... the Orioles winning their second game finally. (I hope I'm not jumping the gun with them having a 5 run lead in the bottom of the 9th)


----------



## Goblin

Watching fireflies at night


----------



## The Creepster

taking my kitty cats for a walk


----------



## Evil Queen

Watching my fish in the aquarium.


----------



## The Creepster

salting the leather


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with two friends I haven't spoken to since October


----------



## SPOOKY J

Finding out we are having another baby.


----------



## Joiseygal

SPOOKY J said:


> Finding out we are having another baby.


Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

SPOOKY J said:


> Finding out we are having another baby.


Congratulations on a new haunter-to-be!

...having a Monday off from work


----------



## morbidmike

SPOOKY J said:


> Finding out we are having another baby.


congrats!!!! good job


----------



## Goblin

SPOOKY J said:


> Finding out we are having another baby.


Congratulations Spooky J! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...actually starting a little prop


----------



## Goblin

Getting rid of a stomach virus


----------



## Soni

I'm off of work in a half hour and it is a beautiful day


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with Soni


----------



## The Creepster

Going out side looking for my victim


----------



## Goblin

Late night snacks


----------



## Evil Queen

More rain and snow.


----------



## The Creepster

being woken up with a crow bar


----------



## Evil Queen

wondering what will happen next


----------



## Goblin

Ten million dollars in 10's and 20's


----------



## fick209

...buying a new grill for work, nothing like being able to throw a steak on the grill for lunch if I want


----------



## Soni

riding horses with a friend


----------



## Goblin

A beautiful spring day............while it lasts. lol


----------



## Soni

playing games at work, lol!!!


----------



## Goblin

Having my War of the Worlds model almost done


----------



## Soni

finishing a halloween prop


----------



## Goblin

No annoying phone calls from solicitors


----------



## Soni

talking to a friend on the phone


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with a friend while she talks to a friend on the phone


----------



## Soni

sitting by a pool with a margarita


----------



## Goblin

Scrambled eggs and sausage


----------



## Soni

anywhere on a beach


----------



## Goblin

Amen*

Walking along said beach in the early morning


----------



## Soni

a cruise ship


----------



## Goblin

Kitty curled up on the desk beside the monitor


----------



## Soni

the ocean


----------



## Goblin

The amusement park at the ocean


----------



## Soni

anywhere other than work


----------



## Goblin

Looking a Myrtle beach pics and videos


----------



## SPOOKY J

Fresh baked bread


----------



## Goblin

A piece of chocolate cake


----------



## The Creepster

soap


----------



## Goblin

The sun coming back out instead of more rain


----------



## Dark Star

deodorant


----------



## Evil Queen

fleeting


----------



## The Creepster

dissipating


----------



## Dark Star

made


----------



## Evil Queen

bacon and rye toast


----------



## Goblin

Would be winning the big lottery


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not being late for work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having flexible hours at work


----------



## Goblin

Waking up with no aches and pains......which is very rare


----------



## fick209

...tulips blooming everywhere in MN this early


----------



## Goblin

My weekly trip to Martinsville is tomorrow


----------



## morbidmike

being almost done with 1 prop finally


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Little Debbie snack cakes and coffee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chatting with friends


----------



## Dark Star

....finding giant plastic spiders for a $1


----------



## Goblin

Going on a little trip in a minute or two


----------



## fick209

...being able to work on a project outside on such a nice day


----------



## Goblin

Two fish and cheese sandwiches


----------



## Hauntiholik

sneaking up on someone and putting icy cold hands on them


----------



## Goblin

Getting the last part of a comic mini-series instead of having it cancelled


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having the office all to myself this morning after a tense day yesterday


----------



## The Creepster

fresh stitches


----------



## Goblin

Getting my comic book fix for the week today


----------



## morbidmike

being retired at 38


----------



## RoxyBlue

...date night


----------



## The Creepster

Jello


----------



## Evil Queen

New cd's


----------



## Goblin

A telephone call from an old friend


----------



## morbidmike

sleeping on a new Serta bed of nails with memory point's


----------



## Joiseygal

Happiness is having the entire weekend off to be able to get my yard done.


----------



## The Creepster

going on a parts hunt in my basement


----------



## Goblin

When my sinus headache goes away


----------



## Dark Star

finding something cool for a prop


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

creeping up on my post whore status


----------



## scareme

Getting to go to the TX/OK make n take tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a thoughtful gift from a friend


----------



## Goblin

Fixing the lampost good as new


----------



## Evil Queen

More fabric.


----------



## Goblin

Sauasage for breakfast


----------



## Evil Queen

Video chats.


----------



## Dark Star

perfectly cooked carrots


----------



## Evil Queen

homemade bread


----------



## Goblin

Barbeque tonight


----------



## The Creepster

Resume drinking


----------



## morbidmike

flat tire


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a perfect dinner at home


----------



## morbidmike

burger's on the grill


----------



## fick209

...steak on the grill with beer in hand


----------



## Goblin

Two large barbecues with fries


----------



## morbidmike

lazy day's


----------



## Goblin

The sun's come out!


----------



## Dark Star

bananas at the peak of ripeness lol


----------



## Goblin

Getting rid of my stiff neck


----------



## morbidmike

laying around all day with no regreats


----------



## Goblin

Remembering something that happened on this day 41 years ago


----------



## morbidmike

were you happy you were 18 yrs old I was happy then


----------



## Goblin

I had no heart condition then, I was very happy


----------



## morbidmike

having bad gas peeeeee-u


----------



## Goblin

Steak for dinner


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

My 1,000th post....


----------



## morbidmike

happy post day for Stolloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being almost ready to post a new prop


----------



## The Creepster

Another day of a painful existence


----------



## RoxyBlue

...avoiding pain


----------



## Goblin

Waking up without any aches and pains


----------



## morbidmike

wife falling asleep on the couch and making funny noises


----------



## Goblin

Barbecued spareribs for supper


----------



## morbidmike

no side effect off new meds so far


----------



## Goblin

One week till payday


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sitting at home in a nice air conditioned house after spending the weekend with the a/c out!!


----------



## The Creepster

enjoying a afternoon of nothingness


----------



## RoxyBlue

..feeling as if you actually accomplished something


----------



## The Creepster

Having a foot falling asleep


----------



## Spooky1

... getting out of work on time (or maybe a wee bit early)


----------



## Dark Star

ceiling fans ...lol


----------



## The Creepster

water


----------



## Dark Star

showers


----------



## The Creepster

Ice cold showers


----------



## Dark Star

the invention of soap lol


----------



## Goblin

Getting the garage cleaned up


----------



## morbidmike

getting a check in the mail you forgot you were supposed to get


----------



## Goblin

Finished working for the day


----------



## morbidmike

getting some post's in before goblin catches me LOL


----------



## Goblin

Catching Morbid Mike. lol


----------



## Spooky1

... the Orioles beating the Yankees! (2 in a row, it's a winning streak)


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with a few friends


----------



## fick209

...landing a very big bid job tonight...and cracking open a new bottle of gin to celebrate


----------



## Goblin

A surprise visit from an old friend


----------



## debbie5

...fresh undies. Ahhhh!! Happy Hiney!


----------



## Goblin

Halloween gets closer everyday


----------



## fick209

...not wearing any undies...Ahhh, less laundry to do


----------



## Goblin

A bag of freshly popped cheese popcorm


----------



## Soni

Today is my day off!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing I have off on Monday


----------



## Goblin

Being off every day.


----------



## The Creepster

wind blowing and sections of neighbors roof flying off


----------



## Goblin

That it's not my roof. lol


----------



## The Creepster

A trash can hitting the realtors Mercedes across the street as well


----------



## Goblin

Helping a friend with their problem


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finishing up my first prop of the year


----------



## fick209

...few short hours and I'll be on a plane on my way to Vegas for quick golf weekend


----------



## The Creepster

waking up in a bad mood and lashing out at the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cats and dogs


----------



## Goblin

Lunch


----------



## Joiseygal

Three day weekend!


----------



## apetoes

not waiting until the last possible second to finish a prop...


----------



## Evil Queen

No migraine this morning.


----------



## The Creepster

Free mystery medicine I found in a dumpster


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing people with a sense of humor


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday again


----------



## Spooky1

... going to the National Haunter Convention


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going to the National Haunters Convention with Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Coming back from the grocery stores with money left over


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Pain medication for my back!!! I can barely walk right now!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry to hear that Jack

Jack's back injury healed up


----------



## morbidmike

palying on haunt forum


----------



## Goblin

Favorite cookies reduced at Walmart


----------



## RoxyBlue

...spending a day with friends


----------



## Spooky1

... meeting Haunt Forum friends in person


----------



## debbie5

..a good poop.


----------



## Goblin

Supper from Arbys tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sunny day


----------



## Goblin

Having lunch


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> ..a good poop.


reading this LOL you crazy girl!!!:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Going surfing today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having Monday off and starting a new prop


----------



## Spooky1

... the Orioles sweeping the Red Sox


----------



## Goblin

Storingthe coats and sweaters away till fall


----------



## The Creepster

A new favorite


----------



## Goblin

Paycheck came today


----------



## debbie5

a blue sky. 

(My brother has some Chinese puter whizzes working for his company in the US for a few months. They are from Shanghai. They take pictures of our blue sky as they have never SEEN a blue sky..and they like to touch the grass, as Over There grass is owned by the gov't and they are not allowed to walk on it or touch it!).


----------



## Goblin

Living from one day to the next


----------



## morbidmike

finding a piece of plexi glass I needed for 3 bucks at Menards


----------



## The Creepster

fulfilling a prophecy


----------



## Goblin

Monday night wrestling


----------



## Howlinmadjack

being home with the kids.


----------



## Goblin

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## Dark Star

having air conditioning


----------



## RoxyBlue

...my new work schedule (alternating three-day weekends)


----------



## Goblin

Chicken nuggetts for lunch


----------



## fick209

...made it through lunch without the phone ringing


----------



## Goblin

A pretty day with no rain


----------



## Death's Door

Enjoying this evening alone while the hubby is at his dart game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...walking the dog with Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

testing out my new defibrillator on carefully selected people


----------



## morbidmike

having nothing to do and all day to do it!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Cashing my check


----------



## morbidmike

wondering what to do today because I have nothing to do ......GOD! I NEED A JOB!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh baked cookies (go bake some, Mike, then you won't be bored)


----------



## morbidmike

nope I just ate a little over a pound of tuna noodle salad YUMM-O


----------



## The Creepster

working the chest, shoulders, arms and Abs YEAH....Brutal PAIN!!!!!!!! MORE!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting in shape the pain-free way:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Finally having medical coverage


----------



## morbidmike

having my new coffin built


----------



## Goblin

Setting fire to Mike's car so the smell of burning metal will make him happy


----------



## morbidmike

having a easy day to get some postin done


----------



## Goblin

A gift from an old friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting caught up on the invoicing


----------



## morbidmike

havin nothing to do today either so I'll get some air brushing done and maybe a bracket welded up


----------



## Evil Queen

A kitty curled up in your lap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to go home a little early today


----------



## The Creepster

getting MONEY


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting The Creepster's money:devil:


----------



## Dark Star

...this morning.....lots of coffee


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

finding a dead cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having the windows open at work


----------



## Goblin

Done running for the day


----------



## morbidmike

done sitting for the day


----------



## Goblin

Almost suppertime


----------



## Soni

A quiet Friday night


----------



## morbidmike

having a new prop ready for pick's this weekend


----------



## Goblin

Not overspending today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...shopping at Trader Joe's


----------



## Goblin

Finally finishing a special project


----------



## RavenLunatic

having a cast iron skillet handy when someone aggravates you


----------



## Goblin

Another night is almost upon us


----------



## fick209

...having an absolutely "do nothing" day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cool nights for sleeping


----------



## Goblin

Finally getting to see Avatar


----------



## Dark Star

quiet mornings


----------



## Goblin

A great chat last night


----------



## fick209

...pork chops & creamed corn for supper


----------



## Goblin

Monday's almost over!


----------



## fick209

...putting sheets fresh from dryer onto bed, I LOVE clean sheets


----------



## Goblin

Sugar free candy when you're diabetic


----------



## morbidmike

sneeking into Fick's house and putting mud on her clean sheet's I LOVE MUDDY SHEET"S lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being done with the health plan and disability plan renewal paperwork for the company


----------



## nixie

... dance class tonight


----------



## morbidmike

not dancing tonight LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing many friends in Games


----------



## The Creepster

Another day of brutality


----------



## fick209

...getting started on a new prop


----------



## The Creepster

Enjoying a new day of...... no point!


----------



## Goblin

Getting the yard work done before it started raining.......again


----------



## morbidmike

saying the hell with yard work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...pay day


----------



## Spooky1

^ working with Roxy on a prop for a friend


----------



## Dark Star

......coffee again


----------



## Goblin

Not needing coffee to wake up


----------



## Dark Star

....Friday Nights


----------



## Hauntiholik

having a set of headphones at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

...working in a relatively quiet office


----------



## Goblin

A nice drive to Martinsville and back


----------



## fick209

...the sun is shining


----------



## Spooky1

... a forecast for no rain this weekend


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday again


----------



## The Creepster

a new day to destroy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a new day to rejoice in


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy...being cheery all the TIME


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and happiness is seeing how humorous The Creepster can be


----------



## Soni

Friday!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Weekend


----------



## morbidmike

having no money and no worries


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting off work early on a Friday


----------



## Goblin

A great day of shopping


----------



## fick209

...a day full of golf


----------



## The Creepster

.....seeing kitty cats EATING MY BREAKFAST


----------



## Goblin

Lunch.


----------



## Dark Star

toast


----------



## Goblin

Swiss Steak for dinner


----------



## morbidmike

another day of leading rats thru the street's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clean bathroom


----------



## IMU

... making someone smile


----------



## Dark Star

.....laughing when you don't expect to


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with some new friends


----------



## Spooky1

Having everything go right at work (I'm currently not experiencing happiness)


----------



## Goblin

The rain has stopped for the momment


----------



## morbidmike

a day of prop building


----------



## RoxyBlue

...ending the day laughing about the funny things people say in Chat


----------



## morbidmike

getting the pieces I made glued on my new creation !!!!!!!! and no I wont post pic's muhahahahahahaahahahahahahahhaha NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

My sinuses quit hurting


----------



## morbidmike

A loving spouse


----------



## Dark Star

calling Mike snookums..


----------



## Goblin

Making new friends.


----------



## morbidmike

going up north to finally finish my bud's cottage electrical


----------



## fick209

...another perfect day of warm temps and bright sunshine


----------



## The Creepster

Putting up 415lbs on the bench........


----------



## RoxyBlue

...little chocolate doughnuts


----------



## Goblin

A sunny day after three days of rain


----------



## morbidmike

another coat of celuclay on my new prop called"DIO" in memory of Ronnie James


----------



## Goblin

Pork chops for dinner


----------



## morbidmike

me


----------



## Goblin

.....and me


----------



## fick209

...being done with work for the day


----------



## Goblin

Looking back on work as an unpleasant memory


----------



## The Creepster

new gym equipment to break in....OH YEAH!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...granting Forum wishes in an elaborate and imaginative way


----------



## The Creepster

knowing that we have a genie apparently..... LOL


----------



## Goblin

Another weekly trip to Martinsville


----------



## morbidmike

anything fried


----------



## RoxyBlue

....fresh fruit with whipped cream


----------



## Goblin

Our second sunny day in a row


----------



## Hauntiholik

a clean shiny hearse. Anybody want to clean it for me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hauntiholik said:


> a clean shiny hearse. Anybody want to clean it for me?


I volunteer Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

... being married to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having the best husband EVER!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Having the kids for the entire summer!!


----------



## Spooky1

... having a wife with a sense of humor.


----------



## Dark Star

...having someone to experience life with.


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday again


----------



## morbidmike

.... having to go battle unemployment AGAIN for the third time


----------



## Dark Star

.....getting up before the sun


----------



## debbie5

..a good nose blow at the peak of allergy season.


----------



## morbidmike

knife tossing at a pic of my ex boss


----------



## The Creepster

Leg/back/abs DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate cupcakes in the break room


----------



## morbidmike

going to the cop shop to get police report


----------



## The Creepster

Kitty cats to work out with!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

It's Friday


----------



## morbidmike

rain lots of rain


----------



## Dark Star

...having air conditioning


----------



## Goblin

Finding some new movies at Walmart


----------



## Hauntiholik

a hot tub to relax in


----------



## Goblin

Spending less than I expected today


----------



## debbie5

Cake.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Cake.


With ice cream!


----------



## morbidmike

a 500 dollar side job YAAY!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

I'm telling unemployment...


----------



## Goblin

Nobody in the room but me


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Getting home and realizing it's your weekend!!


----------



## Goblin

My heart stopped hurting for the momment


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Recieving my l.e.d.'s in the mail!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...birthday greetings from friends


----------



## Goblin

Get well wishes from my friends


----------



## morbidmike

getting a basement done and collecting 500 bucks


----------



## Goblin

Not being sick


----------



## morbidmike

paper macheing in 90 degree heat wooooooottt


----------



## Spooky1

dry weather


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day weekends coming up


----------



## morbidmike

side job money rolling in


----------



## Dark Star

....seeing that Mike is getting side jobs


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a written proposal for a job out with minutes to spare (and it would have gone out sooner if the person who wrote the Request for Proposal had taken out the stupid unneeded crap before putting it out for bid at the last minute:googly


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend this week.


----------



## Evil Queen

Quiet


----------



## Goblin

The kittens have moved into the garage


----------



## nixie

A picnic in the park and feeding the ducks.


----------



## Goblin

Making some new friends in chat tonight


----------



## morbidmike

Dark Star said:


> ....seeing that Mike is getting side jobs


good friend's who wish you well your soo sweet you lil oatmeal cream pie


----------



## Goblin

All the bills paid up for another month


----------



## morbidmike

a wife who supports me while I play on haunt forum muhahahahahahahahahah does that make me a gigolo ?


----------



## Spooky1

... see family over the holiday weekend


----------



## debbie5

...having one entire floor of the house immaculately clean. Too bad it's the 2nd floor, which visitors never see....maybe I can ask guests to climb in via a ladder to 2nd floor to visit us?


----------



## Goblin

My weekly trip to Martinsville


----------



## morbidmike

going to apply for a job I already applied for


----------



## Goblin

Sausage for lunch


----------



## fick209

...cleaning my desk off getting ready for 4 day weekend


----------



## debbie5

....a cool bed.


----------



## Goblin

A 7 day weekend


----------



## debbie5

...sausage for lunch.


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday again


----------



## morbidmike

debbie5 said:


> ...sausage for lunch.


naughty:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

first cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## fick209

...a beautiful day with nothing to do except golf


----------



## Dark Star

......a second cup of coffee


----------



## Goblin

Welll....it's not raining!


----------



## scareme

Laying on a beach at Daytona Beach!


----------



## Goblin

Getting the basement fans fixed


----------



## fick209

...4th yr in a row of winning the Memorial Day Golf Tourny at my home course


----------



## Dark Star

Congrats Flick!!!

....scoring on something you have been looking for for Halloween


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Saturday


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

the hundred acre woods.


----------



## Goblin

Beef and cheddar sandwiches and fries for dinner


----------



## fick209

...spending most of the day involved in a painball gun war


----------



## Spooky1

Mike's Hard Lemonade on a hot day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a helpful husband


----------



## Goblin

KFC for dinner


----------



## debbie5

..going from being horribly hot, sweaty & dirty to being cool, clean and smelling like a yummy flower. I love indoor plumbing.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with friends from 8 pm till 4:30 am!


----------



## fick209

...having my house all to myself again after a very long weekend


----------



## Goblin

Peace and quiet......and no rain


----------



## Hauntiholik

laying in a pained mass on the floor


----------



## Goblin

Steak for supper


----------



## debbie5

..saying "Congrats!" to fick.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

being single...again


----------



## Spooky1

.. a week off from work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

4 day work week


----------



## Goblin

They finally got on my neighbor for letting his dog run loose


----------



## fick209

...mountain dew for breakfast


----------



## Goblin

A trip to Martinsville today


----------



## weeatpoison

finding an old NES and playing ninja gaiden until three in the morning...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...helping family


----------



## Death's Door

Bringing my tomatoe plants that I did by seed into work and finding good homes. Sharing the love.


----------



## fick209

...big storm moving in, perfect night to spend in the garage working on new props


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing little green tomatoes starting to develop on our plants


----------



## Goblin

Payday today


----------



## fick209

...collecting scrap materials at work for new props


----------



## RoxyBlue

....seeing gargoyles sitting above my desk


----------



## morbidmike

a free ceiling fan I will sell to someone for 40 bucks muhahaahahahahah no I will give to them i just dont feel like being mean anymore....even though I'm really good at it!!!


----------



## Spooky1

... getting out in my kayak this morning to do a little fishing


----------



## Evil Queen

Friday!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

watching Iron Man with my nephews


----------



## fick209

... no alarm clock tomorrow morning


----------



## morbidmike

looking foward to working on a prop tomorrow I cant wait !!!! I'm fixing breakfast for the family and then shall retire to the labor-a-tory


----------



## Goblin

A quiet, uneventful Saturday


----------



## morbidmike

a wife who changes my plans to power washing the house DRAT"S


----------



## Goblin

Nothing that I can think of


----------



## Dark Star

a good thrift store find.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...playing in an orchestra


----------



## morbidmike

having 2 props well on their way


----------



## Spooky1

... watching Chiller Theatre on Saturday night


----------



## fick209

...helping neighbor and getting homemade bread as payment


----------



## Goblin

Fleeting


----------



## debbie5

...fantasizing about hitting various adult members of my family on the head with a ball peen hammer.


----------



## Goblin

Old friends


----------



## fick209

...day 4 w/out a cigarette, slightly crabby, but happy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing someone kick the habit - way to go, Fick!


----------



## morbidmike

being aborted from life


----------



## RoxyBlue

...kalamata olives, smoked oysters, hummus, and crackers


----------



## Spooky1

... a chocolate ice cream soda.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate ice cream soda made by Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

A refund check in the mail


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby weeding the garden before I got home. It looked great.


----------



## Spooky1

... sushi for lunch, yum


----------



## RoxyBlue

...leaving work on time


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with someone I haven't chatted with since last summer


----------



## morbidmike

wakeing up not dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a new coffee flavor to try (creme brulee)


----------



## Spooky1

.. a sandwich for lunch, made by Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Hearing from an old friend I haven't heard from in months


----------



## morbidmike

being all cleaned up and no where to go


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## Draik41895

spending time on the phone with wonderful girls


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is just 4 months away


----------



## morbidmike

being tired


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of freshly cut grass


----------



## morbidmike

getting a call form unemployment saying your trial has been move due to your piece of s... a.. hole .... face ex boss had it moved now I really want him dead I want to have my hands wrapped around his neck and watch the life go out of his eye's now that is happiness!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

That I'm not Mike's Boss.


----------



## Death's Door

In one hour I will be paroled from work!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

... having the lab to myself, now I get to play the music I want.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh ripe cantalope


----------



## Dark Star

.......Pirates


----------



## Evil Queen

Almost being done with the dishes and laundry.


----------



## Goblin

Finding a classic horror movie on dvd for 5.00


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another day with a person you love.


----------



## morbidmike

another day with the hobby you love and the loved one leaves you alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a good opening night at the theater


----------



## Spooky1

... not having to get up early in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

^ Chatting with two old friends


----------



## morbidmike

getting up at 7 am after going to bed at 2 am what the hell!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Saturday


----------



## morbidmike

today is my mom's birthday going to see her she's 30 again for the 34th time LOL


----------



## Goblin

A nice quiet Sunday


----------



## morbidmike

clean garage for the wife to park in


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a day at home from work


----------



## morbidmike

getting ready to monster mudd after dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching Morbid Mike's ever-changing signature line


----------



## morbidmike

having variety in life


----------



## Spooky1

.. time to go home.


----------



## Goblin

Bills all paid for another month


----------



## Spooky1

... approaching 10,000 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sharing a glass of wine


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today. Haven't been able to go for 3 weeks


----------



## morbidmike

seeing that goblin lied about going to Mville for the last few week's tisk tisk tisk ohhh for the shame hehehehe


----------



## Spooky1

.. being 4th on the forum Post Ho list.


----------



## morbidmike

knowing spooky1 who is a big ho!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being first in someone's heart


----------



## morbidmike

....knowing Roxy love's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, Mr Smarty Pants


...having goofball friends here


----------



## morbidmike

not getting banned for stupid statement's


----------



## Spooky1

... training gnome assassins to hunt down Mike. :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

knowing that no gnome will defy me the ruler of gnome's


----------



## Dark Star

knowing that Mike will now have to have to wear a little pointy gnome hat.


----------



## Goblin

A whole day with no thunderstorms


----------



## Dark Star

,,,mmmmmm hot coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a good stretch


----------



## Spooky1

... a bag of Dirty Potato Chips.


----------



## morbidmike

finding the needle in a hay stack


----------



## Goblin

Finally getting a new clock for the kitchen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

family


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## Evil Andrew

Home in your own bed after a week on business travel


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting caught up on chores - some day I will actually experience this


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Saturday


----------



## morbidmike

hope fully a new job for the morbid one


----------



## Death's Door

Spending a couple hour in the pool on a 90-degree day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...air conditioning


----------



## Spooky1

... a chocolate chip muffin with lunch.


----------



## Goblin

Lunch


----------



## fick209

...receiving amateur status from USGA


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with an old friend


----------



## scareme

Checking on here at 3:00 am cause you can't sleep, and finding you're not alone.


----------



## nixie

...Knowing that the next time I check in here at 3am cause I can't sleep, I might run into Scareme.


----------



## fick209

...knowing that I will never check in at 3am, always sleeping soundly


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## Dark Star

......finally being the first to post in the morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clean bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

... a freshly washed car.


----------



## Goblin

Getting my internet connection back


----------



## fick209

...no humidity


----------



## Goblin

Pistachio nuts


----------



## Death's Door

Eating the first tomato from my garden and it's not even July yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having lunch with an old friend


----------



## fick209

...almost quitting time


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work anymore


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Not having to work anymore


....not really workin.....


----------



## Goblin

When Autumn gets here


----------



## Evil Andrew

Riding my VTX


----------



## Evil Andrew

when the Rockies win


----------



## morbidmike

not having jury duty today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend again!


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## Death's Door

Getting out today at 1 pm to start my holiday three-day weekend.


----------



## trishaanne

having no grandkids here for 4 whole days, already getting the house cleaned, the laundry done, dinner in the oven and 2 props made and it's only 1:00 pm on day ONE!!! wooohooo


----------



## RoxyBlue

trishaanne said:


> having no grandkids here for 4 whole days, already getting the house cleaned, the laundry done, dinner in the oven and 2 props made and it's only 1:00 pm on day ONE!!! wooohooo


Will you come clean my house next?


----------



## Spooky1

... getting out in my kayak to fish on a beautiful day.


----------



## Goblin

Payday today!


----------



## fick209

...central air conditioning


----------



## RoxyBlue

...starting on a new project


----------



## Spooky1

... cool nights, so we can open the widows.


----------



## Goblin

2 beef & cheddar sandwiches and fries


----------



## Death's Door

picking tomatoes, an eggplant and green pepper from my garden.


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Coming across a haunting site that gets regularly updated. (Facebook's haunter's group is really slow about putting up new stuff)

Finding a new recipe for a sandwich. I love sandwiches. My newest one is a variation on the classic BLT.


----------



## Spooklights

air conditioning


----------



## morbidmike

hot humid weather love it grrr


----------



## The Creepster

a new defensive round that combines a slug with 00 buck shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

...smoked salmon and guacamole on crackers


----------



## shar

sitting in the garage chatting with 16 yr old son after paper mache job


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is getting closer every day


----------



## morbidmike

another day of work !!!! FINALLY


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting together with friends for our annual trip to see a show at Wolf Trap


----------



## Spooky1

... Roxy joining me on a Calvert Cliffs fossil hunting trip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> ... Roxy joining me on a Calvert Cliffs fossil hunting trip.


...not having large chunks of cliff face fall on us at Calvert Cliffs:googly:


----------



## Death's Door

Having my electric back on at the homestead after 2 hours of it being out.


----------



## Goblin

Having the AC when it's 100 degrees outside.
When I was growing up all we had was an electric fan. lol


----------



## Hauntiholik

...having jello arms after working out


----------



## Goblin

My weekly trip to Martinsville tomorrow


----------



## fick209

...brats fresh off grill for lunch today


----------



## RoxyBlue

...twisted humor (I thought Fick was talking about bratty kids)


----------



## Death's Door

RoxyBlue said:


> ...twisted humor (I thought Fick was talking about bratty kids)


hahaha - I thought the same thing!!!!

Back to the scheduled program - happiness is this workday is almost over and tomorrow is Friday/Pay Day!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

getting more side jobs and more $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Goblin

Fish sandwiches with cheese


----------



## morbidmike

breakfast for dinner egg's bacon and fried tater's


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

havin the time to play forum games again


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## Spooklights

Going to a wedding!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...still being married almost 22 years after my wedding


----------



## Goblin

Being single for 59 years.


----------



## morbidmike

beer lots of beer


----------



## smileyface4u23

not having my 2nd job anymore...I will have much more time for props.


----------



## morbidmike

still going with beer


----------



## Goblin

Swiss steak for supper


----------



## morbidmike

coffee before the beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

...coffee without the beer


----------



## morbidmike

no beer..... milk today


----------



## Goblin

Getting a lot of work done downstairs


----------



## morbidmike

working!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Being home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being home with Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Cooler and raining today


----------



## The Creepster

moving furniture around for no reason other then to move furniture


----------



## Goblin

Go for a walk in October and seeing everyone's Halloween decorations


----------



## Evil Andrew

...when the piano tuner comes and makes it sound so good


----------



## morbidmike

a chocolate shake after eating a little over a pound of goulash


----------



## The Creepster

sewing my head to the carpet


----------



## morbidmike

taking random shots at passing pedestrians


----------



## The Creepster

knowing you have to "lead" when attempting to hit a moving target


----------



## Evil Andrew

being able to use Snap-Shooting, Swing-Through, and Sustained Lead


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing I can do that @ 300 yards....not just 30 LOL I am in it for the Long HAUL


----------



## morbidmike

being able to cram a person into a tuna fish can


----------



## Evil Andrew

or a tuna fish into a person ( think about it : )


----------



## morbidmike

that make me happy too!!! well done andrew


----------



## The Creepster

Wasn't Daryl Hannah in a movie with Tom Hanks with that plot.....

............Seeing that movie while drunk so I did not feel like I got ripped off


----------



## morbidmike

she lived in a tuna fish LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

...working on a secret surprise


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today


----------



## morbidmike

that it's going to rain today and I gotta work out side


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having gargoyles that watch over me at work


----------



## The Creepster

....flammable material


----------



## Goblin

Another trip to Martinsville and fish and cheese sandwiches for lunch


----------



## The Creepster

lots of firepower...and a kung-fu grip


----------



## RoxyBlue

...quiet at the end of the work day


----------



## Spooky1

... mowing the lawn in 90 degree weather ... oh wait, never mind


----------



## The Creepster

Stealing the ice cream truck and running down unsuspecting mail boxes


----------



## Spooky1

... Roxy's smile


----------



## RoxyBlue

...waking up to Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

barfing due to the comments above GET A ROOM YOU 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Morbid Mike so cheerful


----------



## Goblin

It's another comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

the work week done!!!!! need I say more????


----------



## Spooky1

... experiencing my first Earthquake (and not being swallowed up by the earth


----------



## The Creepster

finding a quarter in a pay toilet


----------



## Goblin

Remembering that Autumn will eventually be here


----------



## morbidmike

going to watch a horror movie the pumpkin carver IN THE AIR CONDITIONING !!!!!


----------



## Goblin

My big gray tabby cat showed back up after being missing for several weeks


----------



## morbidmike

getting more money today CASH !!!!!! but I do have to work for it dammit


----------



## Howlinmadjack

scaring the snot out of kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

...iced coffee fron Dunkin Donuts on a hot day


----------



## Goblin

My sinuses finally quit hurting


----------



## morbidmike

cold hard cash in hand


----------



## Goblin

Any cash in hand


----------



## morbidmike

chilled cash is better than room temp cash


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finding the cold cash Mike dropped


----------



## ededdeddy

being past some rough times


----------



## morbidmike

props well on their way to completion


----------



## Meeps

sitting on a sunny terrace with a tall drink in hand


----------



## Evil Queen

Getting 2 things checked off my list for today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dinner at Bonefish


----------



## morbidmike

2nd coat of paint on the creepster


----------



## Goblin

At my age, seeing the next day, and the next......


----------



## The Creepster

Having two coats of paint on me......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ Funny


....peanut M&Ms


----------



## Goblin

Hearing from an old friend


----------



## morbidmike

having an old friend for diner


----------



## Goblin

A long walk on a chilly autumn day


----------



## Death's Door

Swimming in my birthday suit - not my bathing suit.


----------



## Spooky1

... sushi for lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a brain teeming with creative ideas - now if I could just find the time.....


----------



## ededdeddy

Vacation getting closer


----------



## morbidmike

finding a quarter in your poop


----------



## MorbidMariah

AHAHHHHAAA!!! This made me choke on my tea! You so crazy, Mike! :googly:



morbid mike said:


> finding a quarter in your poop


----------



## Goblin

Anything and everything


----------



## morbidmike

being a full fledged micky mouse club member..........M...I...C..see ya real soon...K...E...y..why cause we're your friends ..M..O...U..S...Eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Creepster

not feeling anything!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being ever closer to finishing a prop


----------



## The Creepster

I NICE NEW SHINY hotdog


----------



## morbidmike

finally home


----------



## Goblin

Checking out all the Halloween stuff in the stores in October


----------



## MorbidMariah

FINALLY getting a really good real AZ Monsoon! YAY!!!


----------



## morbidmike

were having a thunder storm so relaxing


----------



## debbie5

...thinking maybe tomorrow I will die. YAY!


----------



## morbidmike

ding dong the wicked debbie5 is dead the wicked debbie5 is dead


----------



## scareme

Knowing debbie is safe, and won't die for a long time.


----------



## shar

working in my basement


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## Death's Door

Moving the lawn last night so I don't have to do it this weekend when it's 99 degrees outside.


----------



## Death's Door

Hanging out with my friend and sister-in-law on Saturday for movie night eating, drinking, talking crap, and, oh yeah, watching a movie!


----------



## Goblin

Air conditioning on hot and humid days


----------



## morbidmike

Fridays


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the start of a three day weekend


----------



## morbidmike

having my daughter this weekend


----------



## scareme

Going to Dallas for a Make n take.


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend


----------



## shar

finding a great garage sale item!


----------



## Goblin

Air conditioning


----------



## PirateLady

having an awesome teacher for prop making:xbones:


----------



## morbidmike

having an over active imagination


----------



## RoxyBlue

...singing


----------



## Goblin

When summer is finally over!


----------



## morbidmike

picturing Debbie 5 on the can singing Johnny Cash's burning ring of fire (you have to read her comment on unstructured thoughts)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...staying inside when it's so freaking' HOT out!


----------



## morbidmike

playing on haunt forum


----------



## Goblin

Playing on all forums


----------



## morbidmike

playing light the doggy doo bag on fire and ring the neighbors door bell


----------



## Goblin

Late night snacks


----------



## PirateLady

a prop piece coming out like you want it to.


----------



## The Creepster

flammable liquids for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a tall mocha frapp from Starbucks on a hot day


----------



## The Creepster

a nice "PUMP" after shredding my muscles...WOOF!


----------



## morbidmike

working from 6 am to 8 pm


----------



## The Creepster

Setting my own hours for he with the torch makes the rules


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville and having lunch at McDonalds


----------



## morbidmike

work and another side job tonight then off to get the lil one for the weekend YAY


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday is here


----------



## PirateLady

Going to the movie and dinner with hubby


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs for lunch.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hot Dogs at a Rockies game


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Arbys


----------



## morbidmike

having a good weekend with my daughter and wife


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bowl of clam chowder


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Sunday watching rented movies


----------



## morbidmike

being fully recovered from saturday nights lil drinking excursion


----------



## Goblin

One day to payday


----------



## shar

The smell of dinner when someone else is cooking


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the dishes being washed after dinner by someone else


----------



## badger

Having a Haunted House owner hire my company and re-hire me again the next season...


----------



## morbidmike

seeing dead people shhhhhh dont scare them


----------



## shar

.... is scaring dead people


----------



## morbidmike

being able to stop someone from living


----------



## shar

... storm warning


----------



## The Creepster

complete failure


----------



## shar

night golfing


----------



## Goblin

Today is payday!


----------



## morbidmike

disposing of Justin Beibers body properly .....Muhahahahahhah


----------



## shar

The look on my son's face whilst you are disposing the body!


----------



## Spooky1

... another day without a global disaster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Tootsie rolls


----------



## The Creepster

Bruised palms from all the WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!! MORE! MORE! MORE!


----------



## Goblin

Another mild day


----------



## morbidmike

being DESPICABLE good time's ...good times


----------



## The Creepster

toe jam for supper


----------



## RoxyBlue

..not being invited to The Creepster's house for supper:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

drinking expensive perfume and being a walking air freshener


----------



## Goblin

A long walk on Autumn days


----------



## morbidmike

a shiny nickle


----------



## PirateLady

Happiness is having fun , wee wee , splash splash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...doing something nice for someone just 'cause


----------



## morbidmike

doing something mean to someone just because


----------



## The Creepster

Believing in your dreams and CRUSHING everyone else's


----------



## RoxyBlue

...laughing at the things Creepster and Morbid Mike say


----------



## The Creepster

Borrow someones pen and not returning it


----------



## morbidmike

bumper cars on the highway


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today


----------



## PirateLady

seeing my hubby happy with props.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## badger

a new rescue puppy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding that window of opportunity to post here


----------



## morbidmike

finally being able to log in


----------



## RoxyBlue

...eating a freshly picked strawberry


----------



## The Creepster

playing "does it hurt when I do this"


----------



## Dark Star

Not flinching when Creepster "does that"


----------



## morbidmike

dudes house all painted and 200 bucks in my hand


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Arbys


----------



## morbidmike

dinner at Bennigians last night with 2 large Killians for desert


----------



## The Creepster

I super sized order of HOG FAT


----------



## morbidmike

2 inch thick bacon mmmmmmmmm tasty fat is good!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with friends


----------



## The Creepster

compound fractures


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clean bathroom


----------



## The Creepster

free used paper plates


----------



## morbidmike

Styrofoam in the land fills it will make good insulation during the apocalypse


----------



## The Creepster

free medical waste


----------



## morbidmike

being able to kinda sew


----------



## Toktorill

... having one room in the house that is ALLLL mine.


----------



## Goblin

Autumn is just around the corner


----------



## PirateLady

a clean house


----------



## The Creepster

free candy from a man wearing a trench coat in a van...it was the post office carrier you sick-os


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a new quiet fan for my office


----------



## Spooky1

^ a sandwich for lunch, made by my Honey.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...staying home from work and just relaxing


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being at work and just relaxing


----------



## The Creepster

A shiny new piece of fruit


----------



## morbidmike

^and new ball bat with only a little blood on it this time


----------



## PirateLady

having lunch with the girls you haven't seen for awhile


----------



## Goblin

Trip to Martinsville today


----------



## badger

Working in the haunt industry...


----------



## PirateLady

spending time with the family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Scareme being out of the hospital


----------



## PirateLady

making brownies;0


----------



## morbidmike

being human kinda anyway !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being given the opportunity to play with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## PirateLady

sharing with someone special.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a road trip to see someone's props


----------



## morbidmike

being done with work aka slave hole


----------



## Goblin

The weekends here!


----------



## Luigi Bored

A really good cup of coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

... a pirate skellie photo op.


----------



## Goblin

A quiet, uneventful weekend


----------



## morbidmike

knocking out 2 more cloaks only 2.5 left to go till monster muddin time


----------



## Luigi Bored

getting good advice about your first haunt


----------



## Lunatic

Losing your job then starting another with the same pay ASAP!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...a rotting corpse popup - almost finished


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a favorite prop sitting near you when you're on the HauntForum


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend


----------



## Death's Door

a quiet and productive weekend.


----------



## morbidmike

cloaks all sewed up and in the minions for final fittings before the MM duh duh duhhhhhhh


----------



## Goblin

Nothing in particular at the momment


----------



## morbidmike

getting a ton of side jobs .....but they stop me from working on my props ..this is what is known as a catch 22


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting to play again on a super turbo-charged Forum


----------



## Moon Dog

Captain & Coke


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today


----------



## badger

my children gang-tackling me as I come home from work...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...throwback Mountain Dew made with REAL sugar


----------



## PirateLady

sharing stories with friends.


----------



## Luigi Bored

just being bored and lazy today


----------



## morbidmike

prop production


----------



## RoxyBlue

...baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar


----------



## morbidmike

corn syrup wrestling


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday again


----------



## Evil Andrew

... The crisp feeling of fall air


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend


----------



## debbie5

...toilet paper.


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work on Mondays anymore


----------



## Spooky1

.. a new vanity for the bathroom.


----------



## Evil Andrew

....just hanging out


----------



## morbidmike

stepping in warm doggy do


----------



## Evil Queen

seeing the leaves starting to change color.


----------



## Joiseygal

Happiness is appreciating the little things in life!


----------



## Evil Queen

Seein my pal Joisey playing games.


----------



## Goblin

The technician comes to check out my modem today


----------



## PirateLady

getting a package in the mail...


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

*Happiness to a haunter is...*

FREE STYROFOAM to make tombstones! Here's a photo of my daughter hamming it up with "the mother lode"! (She looks even happier than I am about this!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cool mornings for dog walking


----------



## Goblin

My internet is finally back up!


----------



## Evil Andrew

... dogs laying on my feet when I work from home


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## The Creepster

A morning of feelings of happiness and love for pretty nice things and hope....lets all remove our livers just for fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing The Creepster back to his old weird self


----------



## badger

A fresh bag of chips...


----------



## fick209

...having absolutely nothing to do for the rest of the night...peacefulness


----------



## Goblin

My internet was finally fixed today


----------



## The Creepster

Picking a winner


----------



## morbidmike

working on props with the minion


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding the perfect fabric for wings


----------



## The Creepster

Shaving my tongue.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Watchin football.


----------



## fick209

...only 12 more days until NFL regular season starts


----------



## Goblin

A quiet peaceful week is coming up this week.


----------



## The Creepster

A lovely cup of tea with the neighbor........


----------



## morbidmike

getting mad and screwing up your props so you have to fix them good times good times


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a good music rehearsal


----------



## The Creepster

A new voice processor.........


----------



## Goblin

Peace and quiet all week


----------



## The Creepster

discover a new species..then DESTROY IT


----------



## fick209

...receiving 2 free tickets for Thursday Preseason Vikings Broncos game


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day weekend


----------



## Death's Door

Getting notification from UPS that my Kristen Lawrence CD, Broom with a View, arrived today.


----------



## Evil Andrew

An Irish Red Ale on the patio


----------



## Goblin

They finally broke down and replaced my modem


----------



## morbidmike

waking up not dead


----------



## lewlew

...hitting what you aim at.


----------



## Death's Door

Having a relaxing tubby and listening to "Broom with a View".


----------



## morbidmike

laughing at the word tubby referring to a grown ups bath time LOL you so silly


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a four day weekend coming up for me - yay!


----------



## The Creepster

going to bed without supper...cause I burned too much of the house today


----------



## Death's Door

morbid mike said:


> laughing at the word tubby referring to a grown ups bath time LOL you so silly


Here's the phrase I sing when getting my tubby ready, "Tubby Tubby Tubby Time".

I'm only a grownup when it absolutely neccesary calls for it, which, thank goodness, is not that often.


----------



## morbidmike

thats a catchy tune there Da Weiner LOL!!!!!! now I'm going outside to play with my halloween dolls


----------



## Spooklights

It's September!


----------



## Death's Door

Eating a glazed pumpkin spice donut - oh yeah!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm almost done with the biggest project I've done the funeral procession YAY!!! me


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finally finding out what Morbid Mike REALLY looks like


----------



## The Creepster

Not being a conformist..and obeying


----------



## Luigi Bored

a plate of spaghetti and meatballs (I'm hungry)


----------



## morbidmike

snorting tic tacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

...zucchini and asparagus grilled with butter and garlic


----------



## morbidmike

that ^ does not make mikey happy nor will he eat it!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

....... When I smell of FEAR


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

laying in bed and posting I should get up but I dont want too!!!!!


----------



## fick209

...a 4 day weekend with no plans except to get back to work on props


----------



## The Creepster

making no sense at all


----------



## morbidmike

keeping sense in my pocket


----------



## The Creepster

A giant roll of wooden nickels


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not taking any wooden nickels


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs and McD's fries for supper


----------



## Evil Andrew

really good coffee


----------



## TwistedDementia

When the neighborhood kids cross the street in fear when they get to your house... YEAR ROUND!


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Arbys


----------



## Evil Andrew

My 1000th Post !!!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Congratulating Evil Andrew for his 1000th!!!


----------



## Goblin

If I ever find out I'll let you know


----------



## The Creepster

Being gassy and sharing it with the world...cause I am a giver


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing old friends


----------



## The Creepster

Free magic mushrooms that tell you stories about evil snacks containing metal shavings


----------



## morbidmike

playing paddle ball with your own eye ball


----------



## Goblin

Playing paddle ball with Morbic Mike


----------



## The Creepster

being unconscious


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is getting closer each day


----------



## The Creepster

New updated shipment of Fright Ideas controllers


----------



## Goblin

Family and friends


----------



## PirateLady

finishing a project


----------



## morbidmike

starting a new project


----------



## Goblin

Too many things to name in this thread


----------



## The Creepster

A good time for 50% off


----------



## Evil Queen

Finally getting my birthday present.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday is here again....and there's Halloween stuff in the stores!


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that nothing is forever......


----------



## Goblin

Fall is coming


----------



## Evil Andrew

Went fishing this morning, and caught a nice 16" rainbow trout !


----------



## Goblin

A quiet Sunday


----------



## The Creepster

Feeding on CHAOS...unrest fused with FEAR and PARANOIA....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the light at the end of the prop making tunnel


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that one day I too will have a tunnel with a light....DEAD MAN WALKING


----------



## morbidmike

a icy hot martini


----------



## The Creepster

the smell of nitro methane.....smells like happy


----------



## Goblin

Making three new friends


----------



## The Creepster

Finding a finger nail I have been looking for


----------



## Luigi Bored

finding the perfect home


----------



## Goblin

Fall is starting to move into the area


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aspen changing in the high country


----------



## Luigi Bored

The pure beauty of a tree in an urban jungle


----------



## Goblin

A trip to Martinsville today


----------



## The Creepster

accidentally punching someone who was smiling


----------



## RoxyBlue

..having three new tombstones finished


----------



## The Creepster

Proving gravity WRONG! Take that......


----------



## Spooklights

Going to Wal Mart and seeing Halloween things.


----------



## Luigi Bored

unpacking boxes and finding more halloween items than I expected


----------



## fick209

...24 short hrs and I will be going through airport security check then on my way for a quick weekend getaway to meet a few forum friends


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## The Creepster

Having friends close enough not to have to buy plane tickets...or go through security checks


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a Forum friend who has bought airline tickets and gone through security checks just to get here


----------



## The Creepster

a library that its forbidden to be quiet in...and you must talk through a Bull Horn when inside


----------



## Evil Andrew

... A big yellow dog on my feet, as I look at this forum


----------



## Goblin

Finally the Halloween stuff is in the stores


----------



## Luigi Bored

A forum member (thank you -printersdevil!) giving me spectacular advice on my first halloween party! Looking forward to halloween now!!!


----------



## Goblin

Fall is almost here


----------



## PirateLady

spending a wonderful weekend with friends from far away and my family.


----------



## The Creepster

Not working for a greeting card company


----------



## Evil Queen

who am I kidding there is no happiness.


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen said:


> who am I kidding there is no happiness.


YES.....wait a minuet...that made me HAPPY....so its a loaded question....I see how you are...So it BEGINS


----------



## Evil Queen

confusing Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Wearing someone else shoes I took from the bowling ally


----------



## Evil Queen

sabotage


----------



## The Creepster

a new understanding and appreciation for use of flaming garbage


----------



## Evil Queen

adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## The Creepster

taking too much allergy meds and seeing my past lives.....Now I know why I can sing so well I was Ella Fitzgerald in my former life...


----------



## Evil Queen

knowing Creepster got in touch with his feminine side.


----------



## The Creepster

to have a feminine touch.......and....well never mind


----------



## Evil Queen

being touched by...nevermind


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being home on a gorgeous day and having all the windows open


----------



## debbie5

...seeing the dishwasher repairman's crack.

Oh no- that was not happiness...that was vomitus....


----------



## Evil Queen

ROFL at the repairman's crack


----------



## PirateLady

Getting things done on time.


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work anymore


----------



## The Creepster

Watching very important person on a very important phone call forget something very important....to put their car in "PARK" before exiting the vehicle in the gas station. I love days like this...Not only do I get to see things like this BUT I get to point....laugh....and wonder how many people do this daily in the world


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leaving work early, just because it's a sunny afternoon.....


----------



## Goblin

Today is the last day of summer


----------



## The Creepster

the rash is gone


----------



## Evil Andrew

A good Western


----------



## The Creepster

winning a free trip to my house


----------



## morbidmike

peanut butter scented toilet paper


----------



## The Creepster

New pictures of pictures


----------



## morbidmike

edible laundry detergent


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that I am the way....and always watching


----------



## morbidmike

cactus skin underware


----------



## The Creepster

being known for my good hygiene


----------



## Evil Andrew

...and fun at parties


----------



## The Creepster

seeing Haley's comet tonight


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today


----------



## morbidmike

Lady ga ga on the radio LOL


----------



## The Creepster

Burnt offerings


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of patchouli incense


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ...the smell of patchouli incense


STINKY Oh wait...You and Spooky must be...te-hehehe 

Finishing another prop......:xbones:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Riding the motorcycle on a fall afternoon


----------



## Goblin

It's another comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

going to tell the guy I want that job


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clean dog


----------



## The Creepster

Morning...sunshine....and ME


----------



## Goblin

Another weekends here


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing what ones made of within 5 mins of talking to them.....


----------



## Goblin

Getting my car back from the garage


----------



## morbidmike

riding down a rainbow on a pink flamingo


----------



## Goblin

It finally stopped raining and the sun came out.


----------



## morbidmike

cold mornings for attic work


----------



## debbie5

...being old enough to finally have culled most of the idiots out of my life...(now if they would just drop off the Earth so I don't have to see their posts on mutual freinds' Facebook pages).


----------



## Goblin

One of my cats returned after being missing for weeks.


----------



## morbidmike

having a vision as gobby being the crazy cat dude LMAO!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a shipment of six new flavored coffees to try out


----------



## morbidmike

fresh cultured belly button lint


----------



## Goblin

Two more lost cats showed up today


----------



## morbidmike

hot coffee on a cold morning


----------



## The Creepster

finding a magic nose goblin in the morning


----------



## Goblin

A trip to Martinsville after missing it for a couple of weeks


----------



## The Creepster

finally getting to break in my new tennis racket ......FOUR


----------



## morbidmike

a new cardboard will work for food sign with ketchup stains on it


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday is here


----------



## morbidmike

going to see the doctor for my eye today hopefully it will not feel like it wants to explode anymore


----------



## PirateLady

having someone to share prop building with and to share techniques with to make your projects better.....


----------



## The Creepster

A Bleak outlook


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sunny outlook


----------



## morbidmike

random baseball bat beatings


----------



## Evil Andrew

paying all the bills and having money left over for groceries !


----------



## Goblin

Today was payday


----------



## morbidmike

having an easy day of work


----------



## debbie5

Not having any meat in the house and having mom give me money for chicken to make soup. I LOVE SOUP! And on occasion, I LOVE MY MOM!


----------



## Goblin

Got all my Halloween cards Friday


----------



## Evil Andrew

working from home on a Tuesday


----------



## badger

The Halloween season...


----------



## Goblin

The fact that I have lived for 60 years


----------



## debbie5

..being old enough to have bail money always in the bank, lest someone **** me off.


----------



## morbidmike

another coffin about done


----------



## Goblin

Getting Halloween cards from friends


----------



## morbidmike

starting my new job today


----------



## The Creepster

not being a statistic


----------



## RoxyBlue

...figuring out how to do something


----------



## Goblin

Sending Halloween cards to my friends


----------



## morbidmike

burying my friends alive in the back yard


----------



## Evil Andrew

....then putting buckets over their heads


----------



## Goblin

Going to Martinsville today


----------



## The Creepster

Being BIG LIKE THIS


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not having to see what The Creepster is talking about


----------



## Goblin

Seeing yards decorated for Halloween on the trip to Martinsville


----------



## Evil Andrew

Off today for 2 weeks vacation : )


----------



## morbidmike

mechanical props that work correctly which mine do NOT !!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Gonna get some stuff for my cemetary today


----------



## The Creepster

a BLOOD STAINED WORLD


----------



## RoxyBlue

...gargoyles watching over you at work


----------



## The Creepster

Pushing on my eyelids so hard that I get my own personal effects show


----------



## morbidmike

trying to kiss a mouse trap


----------



## Goblin

Got some new Halloween stuff today


----------



## fick209

...the final lawn mowing of 2010! Halloween now starts for me!!!


----------



## debbie5

>>.....children who are so exhausted from a good day outside that they are begging for a blanket and bed at 7 pm....


----------



## Goblin

Getting another Halloween card in the mail


----------



## debbie5

No one sent me Halloween cards. All I got was a rock.


----------



## Goblin

Mailing 30 Halloween cards today


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> ...gargoyles watching over you at work


Training gargoyles to do the wor for you ....


----------



## Goblin

Comic book friday


----------



## Spooky1

Having Roxy home from the hospital!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

^ditto


----------



## Goblin

Getting my Christmas cards done


----------



## debbie5

....probiotic yoghurt, which cured a 2 day bout of horrific gas from my 6 year old. She could have out-gassed a frat boy. Even the dog was impressed.


----------



## ededdeddy

A full day of sleep...Guess who is happy that often


----------



## fick209

...shutting off the worthless Vikings game and logging on to hauntforum


----------



## debbie5

..realizing that everyone is f ed up..some just hide it better.


----------



## Goblin

Mailing my greeting cards today


----------



## autumnghost

Hearing one of my childhood favorite Christmas songs on the way to work while sipping hot chocolate and no traffic. Happened this morning. who'd a thunk it


----------



## debbie5

Feeling genuine good holiday cheer, for once. Now that all the stressful concerts & appointments are done with...


----------



## fick209

...having a warm house to come home to after freezing my keester off outside all day long


----------



## debbie5

Soup.


----------



## Goblin

Mailing my Christmas cards today


----------



## debbie5

More soup..potato tonight...and broccoli/cheese/bacon turnovers to go with it.


----------



## scareme

A chocolate marshmallow santa. MMMmmm!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...all the different Christmas ales this time of year


----------



## debbie5

...ketchup.


----------



## Goblin

Christmas candy


----------



## morbidmike

sand in your underware


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is clean sheets.


----------



## autumnghost

Making it to work without sliding off the road


----------



## Spooky1

Seeing Roxy back on the forum.


----------



## scareme

I agree Spooky!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A hot meal and a warm fire


----------



## debbie5

..not vomiting in public.


----------



## morbidmike

a big spoonfull of alum to make you whistle better


----------



## fick209

...pain pills


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

(What is Comic Book Friday?)


----------



## autumnghost

I'd like to know the answer to that myself.

Oh - and music that makes you tap your toes


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> (What is Comic Book Friday?)


It's when the new comic books come in at the comic shop!


----------



## fick209

...good old tomato soup with grilled cheese sandwich on a cold winter night


----------



## debbie5

Goblin said:


> It's when the new comic books come in at the comic shop!


My brother used to run down to the comic book shop..when he was 10! LOL..nice to see you still are that excited, years later. Hell, it beats going to the horses.

Happiness is really strong peppermint lipgloss. Yummy.


----------



## Goblin

It's one week till Christmas.....6 days now actually!


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is Sunday....when ya can nap as much as ya want!


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> Happiness is Sunday....when ya can slap as much as ya want!


Just on Sundays?


----------



## scareme

Having my Christmas cards finished.


----------



## morbidmike

is finding a infected sliver in your finger


----------



## debbie5

Bite it, mike! Gnawgnaw...

Happiness is the sound of my husband washing dishes while I"m online!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hey - wait a minute ! I was just on dish duty too !

I guess we servile husbands will eventually find happiness by accepting our station in life : )


----------



## fick209

...getting nerve feeling back in right hand, and not having to choke down any pain pills today


----------



## debbie5

Ummm..Evil Andrew. In a LONG marriage, this is time #2 he has washed dishes!

Happiness is asking fick209 WTH is up with the hand??


----------



## Goblin

Christmas is 5 days away


----------



## morbidmike

cahinsaw juggling


----------



## debbie5

....a quiet house.


----------



## autumnghost

My hubbie and step-daughter putting up Christmas decorations so I can finish making gifts. I got a good family I do.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy feeling up to going to work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being able to get back to work and not finding a horrific mess of stuff to deal with at my desk


----------



## debbie5

...being able to sleep under the table at Roxy's house while everyone is out at work. Move over, doggie!


----------



## morbidmike

having a clean shaved face and head nice and smooth


----------



## Evil Queen

Finally getting a minute to sit down.


----------



## Goblin

Getting Christmas cards from forum friends


----------



## morbidmike

knowing that Christmas is almost over


----------



## debbie5

...petting mike's head & giving him a snausage.


----------



## morbidmike

biting Deb's leg and peeing on her pillow


----------



## Goblin

Getting more cards for Forum friends


----------



## debbie5

...having no friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

..the smell of a freshly-cut pine tree


----------



## Spooky1

a lunchtime office Christmas party that includes booze. :googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....crashing Spooky's work parties


----------



## fick209

...tickets to Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## scareme

fick209 said:


> ...tickets to Trans-Siberian Orchestra


Lucky you!

A fire in the fireplace on a cold night.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday on Thursday.


----------



## autumnghost

Having the snow and ice postponed until all of my kidlets are in town


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not having to go to work till Jan 3 !!!


----------



## Goblin

Getting homemade Christmas cookies from a forum friend


----------



## Evil Andrew

....when Goblin shares. : )


----------



## Goblin

Christmas Day!


----------



## fick209

...having absolutely zero plans for tomorrow which means I might get to sleep in a bit


----------



## Goblin

Having a White Christmas!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cookies !


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not getting 10 inches of snow


----------



## scareme

getting a new bird feeder from my sister!


----------



## Goblin

Getting Halloween Jack-O-Lantern lights for Christmas


----------



## scareme

cheese from Wisc.


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia.


----------



## Goblin

Being insomnia's master


----------



## scareme

Being able to sleep without any help from meds.


----------



## Goblin

Being able to go with little sleep


----------



## Moon Dog

Jazz on a quiet evening... or morning... or on the way to work... or...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Moon Dog here


----------



## debbie5

...being Mistress Of All I See.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not being where Debbie5 can see me


----------



## Evil Andrew

....keeping Debbie blindfolded....


----------



## debbie5

...(who turned off the lights!?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a sense of humor


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fresh outta the oven oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is knowing EA is enjoying warm cookies. (glancing over at oven with still-broken thermostat...wiping away small tear).


----------



## Goblin

My cold is almost gone


----------



## debbie5

...knowing my children still fit in the oven. (HOW many days til school starts again?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to visit with one of my sisters tomorrow


----------



## debbie5

..pie.


----------



## Hauntiholik

an empty margarita glass and full one waiting in the wings


----------



## morbidmike

a big bed with 3 dogs on it......and a wife too


----------



## Goblin

Today is New Year's Eve


----------



## debbie5

...being able to go out with hubby tonight (it's his birthday on Jan.1...he's baby new year). We never get to go out together!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...drinking mimosas on New Year's Eve....and New Year's Day, and the day after New Year's, and.....:jol:


----------



## debbie5

....no children in the house and LOTS of fun to be had!! WHHHHheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Goblin

The first day of the new year


----------



## debbie5

...lots and lots of nookie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....lobster bisque


----------



## Goblin

Spending New Year's Day at my sisters for lunch and games


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Spending New Year's Day at my sisters for lunch and games


(I think they're having more fun at Debbie's : )

Paying the last Christmas bill


----------



## debbie5

(Hey- it's the best birthday present I can give hubby..)

Happiness is having a spouse so when you feel like poo, they can take over. I have no clue how single moms do it...
Now I"m going back to my electric blanket & horizontal position.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....playing games with Forum friends


----------



## Spooky1

.... the Ravens going into the playoffs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

....unexpected presents


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate chip muffins


----------



## Spooky1

... crab cakes for dinner


----------



## debbie5

...Tylenol.


----------



## Goblin

Sinus medicine


----------



## debbie5

....children back to school & the resulting silence.


----------



## fick209

...having my house back to myself after all of the holiday fun


----------



## Goblin

Seeing another new year


----------



## debbie5

...having self-dressing & wiping children.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a quiet evening at home


----------



## Spooky1

Hot tea in the morning!


----------



## debbie5

Hot cocoa at night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...mini marshmallows in your hot cocoa


----------



## Goblin

Payday today


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keeping my resolution for 6 days now


----------



## morbidmike

the smell for fresh cut 2x4's


----------



## debbie5

...getting through another Girl Scout meeting.


----------



## morbidmike

watching my wife get ideas of snapped on oxygen channel


----------



## RoxyBlue

...oyster crackers to snack on


----------



## debbie5

("Snapped" is a tutorial, mike. )

Happiness is being clean.


----------



## Goblin

Is waking up in the morning and not seeing your name on the
obituraries


----------



## debbie5

...going to the Italian bakery at 9 am and smelling the hot bread, seeing the condensation roll down the storefront windows, and hearing my feet creak on the 100 year old wood floors.

Lookie! http://www.forgottenbuffalo.com/forgottenbfloroadtrips/perrecasbakery.html

That's pretty funny, considering we are no where NEAR Buffalo.


----------



## Spooky1

Others in the office having their act together so I can get my work done. (I'm still waiting for happiness)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Others in the office having their act together so I can get my work done. (I'm still waiting for happiness)


Guess you'll have to wait until you get home to be happy

.....having a personal coffee maker


----------



## Spooky1

... flirting with my wife.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is petting my poochie's fluffy head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate covered cherries:googly:


----------



## debbie5

WORD!

Happiness is children all nestled snug in their beds....


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday!


----------



## autumnghost

A new day and a fresh start (I'm so deep this morning :winkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

...looking forward to a three-day weekend


----------



## Spooky1

... sushi for lunch


----------



## debbie5

...laughing as Spooky1 coughs up a worm from lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....hot milk with Hershey's chocolate syrup and whipped cream


----------



## Evil Andrew

...a restful weekend


----------



## debbie5

..finding really warm shirt jackets on clearance for hubby (who is out in the cold all day in a thin uniform) so when he comes home, he can warm up!


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend is here


----------



## debbie5

...a perfect batch of Creepy Crawlers, fresh out of the cooker.


----------



## Spooky1

... finding some fake fur to use on our Halloween wolf prop.


----------



## debbie5

...Christmas tree all packed up & put away..there is so much ROOM in the house now!


----------



## Goblin

My cold is finally all gone


----------



## debbie5

Need a sedagive.


----------



## scareme

The garden catalogs coming in.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Finding an old video game you've been looking forever for.


----------



## Spooky1

A three day weekend


----------



## Evil Andrew

When the dogs lay by the fireplace and get all warm, and then come lay on my feet


----------



## debbie5

When the zombies lay by the fireplace and get all warm, and then come lay on my feet


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> When the zombies lay by the fireplace and get all warm, and then come lay on my feet


Then eat you toe to head!


----------



## debbie5

...Chinese food for dinner. There's not much that is better than a good egg roll.


----------



## Haunted Spider

When you get a good nights sleep. So tired today.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is...knowing that spiderclimber is older than me.


----------



## badger

Waking up with the wife who's in an amorous mood...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Only 26 here Debbie, but hey I won't ask a ladies age. My wife taught me that 

Happiness is having someone to come home to, and a dog or two


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Dunkin Donuts strawberry shortcake flavored coffee (sounds weird but smells wonderful)


----------



## Goblin

Valentines Day cards from friends


----------



## Spooky1

Seeing my Roxy's smile


----------



## Goblin

Valentine ecards from friends too


----------



## GrimmEverafter

...good food, close friends, and a night of assorted games, movies, and artistic collaborations between artists of different mediums and talents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...afternoon cup of tea


----------



## debbie5

..pretending that spiderclimber is older than me....


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, laughing coming on the haunt forum site to talk with Halloween friends.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is...a good burp. 'Scuze!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a Dave the Dead skeletal cat sculpture for Valentine's Day:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

... giving a Dave the Dead Skeletal Cat figure for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Goblin

A lot of Valentines Day greetings! 34 on Halloween Forum alone!


----------



## autumnghost

Spooky1 said:


> Seeing my Roxy's smile


Ahhhhh.

Happiness is ... seeing people obviously in love.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is.....half price strawberry cream hearts in a red velvet box.


----------



## Haunted Spider

half price chocolates in general.


----------



## debbie5

..hearing my wee one sing "You Are My Sunshine", despite the fact it's actually a sad song.


----------



## Goblin

Playing late night games


----------



## scareme

Playing games late at night.


----------



## Goblin

Late night snacks


----------



## scareme

A nice warm bed.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Some one to hold in that bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having your dog lie on your side of the bed while you brush your teeth so it's pre-warmed when you're ready for bed.


----------



## Spooky1

... getting into a cold bed, because the dog is warming Roxy's side. Hey wait a minute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a husband who has a sense of humor


----------



## Haunted Spider

Connecting the dots as to who is married to who on the forum. Only took me 540 posts to connect two dots


----------



## RoxyBlue

^


...seeing progress made on our bathroom renovation


----------



## Haunted Spider

^We just bought an old cast iron clawfoot tub I am going to work on for our bathroom. Sounds like a fun project. What is your project consisting of?

...Getting a hand written note in my lunchbox from my wife.


----------



## debbie5

...realizing that all vomit smells like Chef Boyardee.
(Thank you to the kid who barfed at the event last night, and to whoever barfed in Target today. I now have the barf smell stuck in my nose.)


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday is here again


----------



## Haunted Spider

sleeping in on a Saturday morning. Well getting up and letting the dogs out, feeding them, letting them out a second time, and then going back to bed for an hour. It is pretty much like sleeping in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the start of a three-day weekend


----------



## debbie5

...noodles.


----------



## debbie5

..having hubby come home and ask to take us all out to dinner, but kids had already eaten...then we realized the almost 14 year old could babysit the 7 year old while he & I went out to dinner! We NEVER get to go out together!! nomnomnom (angels singing)


----------



## Goblin

Weekend' here.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is a hot shower.


----------



## Spooky1

... a tasty dinner at a Japanese restaurant, on a gift certificate too.


----------



## Haunted Spider

a happy wife.


----------



## debbie5

Make that two happy wives..but one isn't yours. But then again, we could move to Utah...


----------



## Goblin

A visit from an old friend


----------



## debbie5

A broken shower head clamp...and talking hubby out of buying a new showerhead for $60 and buying a new clamp instead for $10.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a Whitman's sampler of dark chocolates


----------



## Spooky1

... sharing Whitman's sampler dark chocolates with my Honey.


----------



## debbie5

..realizing new showerhead clamp sucks cuz it has a flow restrictor which we can't pop out, and having money to buy a whole new showerhead anyway.Yippee!


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying a new showerhead makes you happy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

a Malley's hot fudge sunday. Malleys is out of Cleveland and they melt actual fudge for their hot fudge base.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh hot coffee with whipped cream and a dusting of cinnamon on top


----------



## debbie5

..not only did the new showerhead we bought today make me happy, but the new toilet seat (with a design on the lid!! FANCY!) made me happy as well.

I'm easy to please....no long stemmed roses for me! LOL. Urban Amish.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

...hot, homemade vanilla cupcakes, no frosting, a bit of caramel, some candy corn, and lots of sprinkles ^_^ Best part is sharing them with people!


----------



## debbie5

GrimmEverafter said:


> ...hot, homemade vanilla cupcakes, no frosting, a bit of caramel, some candy corn, and lots of sprinkles ^_^ Best part is sharing them with people!


I'M ON MY WAY!zzzzzzoooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Goblin

Sugar-free candy


----------



## scareme

Tom Petty songs


----------



## Goblin

Watching Final Countdown while playing games


----------



## debbie5

...warm poodle-lambie on my lap, fresh from a bath and so sofffttttttt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...open windows at work


----------



## PirateLady

quiet sleeping doggies after a romp in the mud


----------



## debbie5

...fresh pedicure...robin's egg blue!


----------



## Goblin

Got to see the movie Paul last night. Very funny


----------



## PirateLady

is seeing family you haven't seen in awhile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being caught up with stuff you have to do, not that I actually am


----------



## debbie5

...knowing that I could be as b*tchy and mean as my Girl Scout leader is, but choosing not to be snotty to her in retaliation.
She is mean to EVERYONE...how on earth can you live your life like that!!?? Urgh...how many meetings do I have left with this shrew??....my tongue has dents in it from all the unnatural biting I am doing....


----------



## Goblin

We only got thunderstorms instead of the tornadoes they were
warning us about


----------



## PirateLady

Waking up to the sound of doggies snoring.


----------



## autumnghost

A new book in the series you've been reading.


----------



## debbie5

...fresh orange juice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....fresh pineapple


----------



## PirateLady

warm soup on a cold rainy day


----------



## The Halloween Lady

finding out your insurance covers it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

sushi on my day off


----------



## RoxyBlue

...spicy Nacho Cheese Doritos and champagne (try it - good combination)


----------



## debbie5

...meeting a very cool dog today, who looked at me with such intelligent eyes, I expected her to speak.


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday again


----------



## PirateLady

is walking five miles yesterday....and feeling good afterwards.


----------



## debbie5

...another sunny spring day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....no one in the office so it's lovely and quiet......too quiet


----------



## Goblin

Happiness would be winning the 300 million dollar lottery tonight


----------



## debbie5

Goblin said:


> Happiness would be winning the 300 million dollar lottery tonight


But then you'd change & become all nutty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....salmon and steamed shrimp for dinner


----------



## debbie5

...finally getting warm after getting chilled outside today. What is WITH THAT? How can the body get a "chill"? I was cold for hours!


----------



## Moon Dog

Great music on the stereo and a cold Captain & Coke in my hand.


----------



## Goblin

Two kittens showed back up. Thought they were dead.


----------



## Evil Queen

A new belt.


----------



## Spooky1

....my cough going away (some day I'll be happy again)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^sleeping-in on a rainy day


----------



## debbie5

^a good poop.
Again.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

wisteria and dogwoods in bloom.


----------



## Goblin

A bag of freshly popped cheese popcorn


----------



## debbie5

...a pre-heated car. I'ts 30 degrees out there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting through a church service as a cantor without getting a coughing fit in the middle of the second verse


----------



## PirateLady

finally feeling better after a wacky weekend.


----------



## debbie5

...finding a back up file I didn't even know I had made, of all my important documents (ss cards, birth certificates, etc) that I need for tomorrow. The real file is still misplaced, but I am amazed I ever thought to cover my a$$ by making a back up file.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

watching the new episodes of Nurse Jackie and United States of Tara (life is good again)


----------



## Goblin

Backache is finally gone


----------



## debbie5

Yay Gobby!

A fresh box of whole grain cereal that actually is edible..AND...was on sale!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....seeing the results of lifting light weights so quickly


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Getting along with your teenagers.


----------



## debbie5

90% off skinned-knee sized band aids, pre-dosed cough medicine, shampoo & conditioner and instant cold packs..things we somehow manage to consume almost faster than I can replace them. I love "clearance".


----------



## Haunted Bayou

turkey with all of the fixins on Thanksgiving day


----------



## Goblin

Seeing a kid's face onChristmas morning


----------



## PirateLady

playing Wii sports with my hubby.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

playing 'rock band' with my nephews


----------



## debbie5

...going out to an open house at local catholic high school tomorrow...we are thinking of sending my daughter there, rather than the high school full of ghetto skum down the street. I think kids are kids, and there will be unsavory influences everywhere! There is a convent school in Ireland I heard about....


----------



## Goblin

Breakfast from Biscuitville


----------



## runtz

A crisp fall day


----------



## PirateLady

watching the rain snuggled up with a blanket and hot chocolate.


----------



## debbie5

..peppermint gum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend on the way


----------



## debbie5

...hating all people equally. (LOL...I think I just channeled Creepster).


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A day where everything is taken care of and I don't have to worry about anything. It's all good.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

sleeping late


----------



## Goblin

It's Friday!


----------



## runtz

Fly fishing


----------



## debbie5

...a very hot shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....singing


----------



## PirateLady

going to lunch with best friend


----------



## autumnghost

Friday afternoon.


----------



## debbie5

a nap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....warm oatmeal chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

...snuggling up on the couch with a blanket to watch a good movie


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... having two days off in a row.


----------



## debbie5

...deciding not to argue with hubby for ALL of Lent, and it's working. It's not EASY, but so far, so good. (Venting here helps keep away the occasional desire to stab him.)


----------



## Goblin

Went to digital tv today. Got about 200 channels to watch now!


----------



## runtz

a free lunch


----------



## debbie5

Goblin said:


> Went to digital tv today. Got about 200 channels to watch now!


As much as I cursed digital tv, being a huge movie addict and not having a movie rental place anywhere around here, I love the instant movie rental.


----------



## debbie5

Happiness is...going to see "Hop" today with the kids and going to see "The King's Speech" tonight! ALONE...(no touchiee my popcorn!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....peanut M&Ms


----------



## debbie5

..deciding to not go to a movie tonight, but walking & chatting with hubby instead. Now I'm tired instead of bloated with popcorn!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

..chocolate pudding cups


----------



## RoxyBlue

...warm rice pudding with whipped cream on top


----------



## curley

when you get phenumatics and props for your birthday


----------



## pensivepumpkin

a purr. i wish people would purr.


----------



## debbie5

They SHOULD purr..god only knows --enough people growl & snarl...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching "Holmes on Homes"


----------



## Goblin

Eating sugar-free butter pecan ice cream


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Mike Holmes doesn't fix homes...he fixes families.

Happiness is sunshine and a warm breeze after a nasty winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...opening up the windows to let that warm breeze in


----------



## Goblin

My niece's husband fixed the dryer for us


----------



## debbie5

Clearance items at Target. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

clearance items almost anywhere.


----------



## Marrow

all over these 382 pages.


----------



## Goblin

Playing late night games


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^movie night and chicken nachos


----------



## debbie5

finding a single bag of microwave caramel corn popcorn....TREAT!


----------



## Goblin

Getting digital tv and 200 channels


----------



## debbie5

...hubby being naughty & breaking the rules & eating while at the computer..and dropping an entire plate of hash browns onto his lap instead of onto the keyboard.
(he then went to take more hash browns..my portion..and I shooed him away. Don't MESS with my hash browns).


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^going to my beautician tomorrow ...no more dark roots. AHHHHH


----------



## Goblin

Finding out Medicare will help pay for my blood testing supplies


----------



## debbie5

..finding out that Wilford Grimley will personaly write the check for the supplies above^^.


----------



## autumnghost

A new puppy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yay!


...not having to housebreak a new puppy, much as I love them


----------



## debbie5

..no new puppies here! (but really....they ARE adorable).


----------



## debbie5

..still no pissy puppies in the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of chocolate chip muffins cooking


----------



## Moon Dog

Good times with good friends.


----------



## Spooky1

... making chocolate chip muffins to share with Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends over for coffee and muffins


----------



## debbie5

..making choc chip pancakes and (gasp!) BACON for breakfast today. Sinning is so TASTY.


----------



## Goblin

Would be if the government kept their grubby paws off of Medicare and Medicaid


----------



## debbie5

...having cash in my pocket. A rarity.


----------



## Goblin

Having medicare to help pay medical expenses


----------



## autumnghost

Having normal (relatively), well-behaved, self-sufficient adult children.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...shoes that fit


----------



## Goblin

Eating the last of the sugar-free ice cream


----------



## debbie5

...a phlegm-free morning. Thank you, Sudafed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the way a bag of coffee smells when you first open it


----------



## ededdeddy

a sleeping 3 month old


----------



## debbie5

ededdeddy said:


> a sleeping 3 month old


Awww... I miss those days.

...a new jeans jacket.


----------



## ededdeddy

got a better one

my 6 year reading to her little sister


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing an old Forum friend back and posting


----------



## ededdeddy

knowing you were missed


----------



## debbie5

And then the 6 year old becomes 13 and despises the very air that the 7 year old breathes...sounds like my house..big age gap.


----------



## Goblin

Being me.


----------



## debbie5

... being asked to paint my 7 year old's nails in alternating colors of robin's egg blue and lemon yellow. Very Spring-y!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...shopping for tile for the next bathroom renovation


----------



## debbie5

...putting away all the winter hats, scarves & gloves.


----------



## Spooky1

... not having Debbie's neighbors next door to us.


----------



## Spooklights

...seeing the leaves coming out on the trees.


----------



## debbie5

..spending the last 2 days rather bummed, wracking my brain,filled with guilt, trying to figure out what part I had to play in this neighbor fiasco (for I believe every argument always has contributors on each side) and realizing all I did wrong was lose my cool last Fall and yell at him (after 10 years of his constant interference into our lives)to go inside and call AA and go to a meeting. I never swore...I have never antagonized them on purpose. 

So, I guess I'm happy cuz now I can say "F*%# 'em!!" with a clean conscience. 
 HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

...stretching like a sleepy dog.


----------



## Goblin

Finding Bloodsport and Timecop on one dvd


----------



## stagehand1975

a steak, seasoned just right. yes i am a typical man


----------



## Spooky1

Lunch with Roxy


----------



## stagehand1975

no rain on that spooky night


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a chocolate doughnut


----------



## stagehand1975

a headlight doughnut


----------



## Goblin

Getting to see Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part One


----------



## debbie5

...having a doggie to pet.


----------



## Goblin

Watching my first Wrestling PPV in almost 10 years


----------



## debbie5

...yogurt.


----------



## Spooky1

...Bedtime, good night all


----------



## Goblin

Easter dinner.


----------



## debbie5

A sink devoid of dirty dishes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dark chocolate peanut M&Ms


----------



## Spooky1

... my company getting it's bills paid.


----------



## Goblin

My nephew finally finding a job


----------



## debbie5

A house full of silence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...marigolds in the garden


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Helping my daughters get ready for prom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a hamburger hot off the grill


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...the smell of chicken fried steak cooking


----------



## Rahnefan

...picking up Thing 2 from daycare. Nobody but nobody screams your name and comes running to you, except your kids. Biggest love in the world.


----------



## Goblin

My nephew finally found a job!


----------



## debbie5

...LUNCH! I'm hungry!

Oh- and finding out I overpaid by $40 on medication last month, so the pharmacy refunded me my money..which meant I then had the cash to buy my kids the oral antihistimines & eye drops they needed today. And I did have the strength to walk past the half price Peeps without buying them....


----------



## ededdeddy

having a 6 year old helping type my posts ok


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a tall mocha frappe from Starbucks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...snuggling with my dogs at night.


----------



## Goblin

It's another comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

...loving the inner fire in my daughter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....cool breezes wafting through the house


----------



## Rahnefan

...a belly full of your wife's spaghetti. Or your Mom's, if your mother is still alive.


----------



## debbie5

...watching my crazy, border-disputing neighbor sneak out in the darkness to put up a lil 1 foot tall wire garden fence on the property line, and secretly laughing inside because I don't understand why she's so desperate to provoke us?? I love doing nothing when people are spinning like a tornado of anger & craziness.


----------



## scareme

... the rotting corpse of a mass murderer.


----------



## Rahnefan

...a world with one less dangerous psychopath in it.


----------



## Goblin

Rahnefan said:


> ...a world with one less dangerous psychopath in it.


Amen, Brother.


----------



## scareme

the idea that the fish are eating him now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate doughnut with a glass of cold milk


----------



## Rahnefan

...mmm...a bear claw and strong black coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

...beer battered deep fried zucchini


----------



## Goblin

Steak for supper


----------



## Rahnefan

Yes it is. Thank God for ribeyes.

Happiness is a peaceful night and settling into cool sheets listening to the rain outside.


----------



## Spooky1

.... the forum up and running again! Thanks Z!


----------



## debbie5

^^^ word!^^^ Z. gets an extra paycheck from us this month!


----------



## Goblin

Today is payday


----------



## scareme

Family.


----------



## Spooky1

... forum friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...filing


----------



## Goblin

Making new friends


----------



## debbie5

...maraschino cherry cake with maraschino cherry buttercream....none of which I made.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....the smell of freshly cut grass


----------



## Rahnefan

These kids:


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday is here again


----------



## Rahnefan

...a choice, or so I'm told.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...looking forward to meeting Forum friends


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ...looking forward to meeting Forum friends


Are you sure you're not just a little scared?


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend


----------



## Zurgh

Eating solid food, after not being able to eat said solid food.


----------



## Rahnefan

Godzilla/pizza roll night with Thing 1 & Thing 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

...meeting some of the coolest people in the world at the National Haunters Convention (HF folk RULE!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...finishing a commissioned project that you've been working on for over three months and invested over 100 hours...yes, it's almost done! Details soon.


----------



## Zurgh

...rest, food & fun after much toil.


----------



## Goblin

It's Mothers Day


----------



## Zurgh

Having a mother.


----------



## debbie5

being a mother...as well as a mutha.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching old horror movies


----------



## Spooky1

meeting Haunt Forum friends at the Haunt Cast booth at the NHC!


----------



## stagehand1975

seeing the sun with comfy temeratures.


----------



## scareme

Remembering my Mom, and being a Mom to two great kids.


----------



## Goblin

Putting flowers on my mother's grave


----------



## PirateLady

Hearing from your kids on Mothers Day.


----------



## Goblin

Bills all paid for the month


----------



## debbie5

...spring!


----------



## Death's Door

Hubby telling me that he will put the trash to the curb and actually does it!!!!


----------



## Lunatic

Happiness is when I see my wife bring out the trash.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a spur-of-the-moment visit from one of my lovely nieces and her husband


----------



## PirateLady

sitting in the yard watching the dogs play and relaxing with my hubby.


----------



## Spooky1

... what Roxy said.


----------



## debbie5

..peeking at Mrs. Bird's beautiful eggs.


----------



## Goblin

Getting over a stomach virus


----------



## Zurgh

,... food when you hunger... particularly good food...


----------



## debbie5

being cold, and having a warm child pat your face & say "I love you, Momma...I'll warm you up."as she scoots under the blanket with you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^awwwww


...the smell of clean laundry


----------



## Moon Dog

Making double time while crusing the Internet.


----------



## Zurgh

Getting a big hug out of the blue from one of your kids when your feeling down in the dumps for no real reason.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with Dixie Friday night. First time in over a year!


----------



## debbie5

Not having a fever anymore..man they SUCK! Yay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Debbie5 happy and well


----------



## debbie5

...aww thanks, Rox! I was scared there for a while..

And I gotta say: for all the grouching I do about my nutty mom...she and dad have stepped up and cooked & watched my kids the past 3 days. Not like I was a functioning human being & could have done it myself. They never cease to surprise me.


----------



## debbie5

Umm..they didn't cook my kids....


----------



## Spooky1

... a sunny dry day after too many wet days.


----------



## Goblin

No tornadoes just thunderstorms


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Hot coffee.........


----------



## Spooky1

... a long weekend coming up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the next bathroom renovation finally getting underway


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day weekend


----------



## debbie5

...a well-blown nostril!


----------



## debbie5

..a cool shower when you are all sweaty & dusty.


----------



## Spooky1

... seeing family


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having funny friends


----------



## debbie5

...being mad that the dumb guy at the market gave me twice the amount of halibut I ordered,at twice the price..and then realizing I was too tired to stay mad or really care. Vive la exhausted!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^could have been worse - he might have given you half the amount of halibut at twice the price


...hamburgers cooked on a charcoal grill for dinner


----------



## Moon Dog

Posting with such fine people such as yourselves!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you 

My ear ache is gone


----------



## Rahnefan

Happiness is new "Acronyms" challenges!


----------



## debbie5

Having an amazing 4 day weekend for only $300, including boarding the dog fees. Yippee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a long phone chat with an old and very funny friend


----------



## Goblin

It's almost payday


----------



## Devil

a 4 day weekend


----------



## debbie5

...being clean!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....not having an accident on the turnpike:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Bin Laden is STILL dead!


----------



## jaege

...a garage door that works.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a husband who can tolerate mowing the lawn in hot weather


----------



## Goblin

Paydays Friday


----------



## PirateLady

A cooler morning this morning after 98 degrees yesterday!


----------



## debbie5

Being cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....the flavor of one of those cinnamon disk candies


----------



## jaege

...a long drive home from work...with the convertable top down.


----------



## Spooky1

... getting out in my kayak for the first time this year.


----------



## Goblin

They voted no against terminating my sister's job


----------



## PirateLady

only 9 days until summer vacation!


----------



## debbie5

...braless.


----------



## jaege

debbie5 said:


> ...braless.


...and topless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^unless it's one of those "People of Walmart" ladies:googly:


....a gorgeous early summer day that's not too hot and not too cold


----------



## debbie5

...clean teeth.


----------



## Spooky1

... the perfect late Spring day for the last day of my vacation.


----------



## Devil

... friday


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

planning your first pro haunt


----------



## scareme

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> planning your first pro haunt


Congrats!

Seeing Haunt friends get what they want.


----------



## jaege

...Seeing Haunt vandals get what they deserve.


----------



## Moon Dog

debbie5 said:


> ...braless.





jaege said:


> ...and topless


----------



## Moon Dog

Having the rest of the family out of the house where I can jam to tunes as loud as I want.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not living next door to Moon Dog when he's jamming loudly Other than that, he seems like he would be a pleasant neighbor


----------



## debbie5

...confirming that taking smaller weekends and special days off is waaaayyyy better than taking 2 continuous weeks off for vacation. If ya have kids 'n all, that is.


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend....so far


----------



## debbie5

..getting a brand new garden hose. (I really don't know WHY it makes me happy, but it does).


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a garden hose that doesn't kink when you wind it up


----------



## debbie5

...90% off section at CVS....$16.99 hair shampoo for $1.60!!! (that extra 9 cents off made it even more special..)


----------



## Spooky1

... a good book to read.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

the sun when it shines...
Come on Sunny boy where are you?!


----------



## Goblin

No aches or pains today. lol


----------



## debbie5

..not being all sweaty & gross.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^what she said


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

It's Boil Many Kinds Of Pasta Saturday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going out for Saturday morning breakfast


----------



## Evil Andrew

......teaching a successful Make N Take ! I led a class today where we made 12 Celtic Crosses with bases, and 12 of my way thick tombstones and 6 regular tombstones. We went through $500 worth of foam and $100 worth of EPS glue.


----------



## Goblin

Hopefully a quiet Sunday


----------



## debbie5

..realizing Pizza Combos are just spiced-up hamster treats.


----------



## Goblin

Bills are paid for the month


----------



## PirateLady

having someone in your life that is always there for you and makes you feel like you are special.


----------



## Spooky1

... having the bathroom renovation getting closer to completion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^what he said


----------



## debbie5

..puking when you need to puke.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

...not having to puke at all


----------



## Goblin

Talking with an old friend tonight


----------



## debbie5

...hubby has turn on his Kindness switch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...listening to Tchaikovsky's fifth symphony


----------



## Death's Door

Watching lightning bugs and bats fly around the yard while having a cigar and a glass of wine on the patio.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being able to go home early because everyone else in the office already left or decided not to come in


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(^what kind of job is that...I want it)

...being greeted by 3 wagging tails when I get home after a long day at work.


----------



## debbie5

...going to my fav garage sale.


----------



## Spooky1

... Friday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having friends with a good sense of humor


----------



## debbie5

after 7 days, finally.....NO FEVER!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

... knowing that your boss is on vacation all week next week.


----------



## debbie5

...finally, a sunny day with no rain!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

....a rainy day with no sun (5 days of 100 degree heat and no rain in the near future for us)

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Goblin

My headache went away


----------



## Dixie

..... making my 1000th post in the Happiness Is thread. That's happy, right there!


----------



## Goblin

A quiet peaceful Sunday


----------



## PirateLady

Starting summer vacation!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

...emergency money set aside for emergencies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not having to go anywhere tonight other than home


----------



## debbie5

...swearing. Ahhh..you can only hold it in SO long....


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with family and friends


----------



## PirateLady

walking in the warm summer rain.


----------



## Spooky1

... making progress on my $20 prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...working on my $20 prop at the same time as Spooky1 so that when flour paste gets on the floor, no one knows who to blame


----------



## PirateLady

two sleeping dogs and a quiet house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...one sleeping dog and a quiet office


----------



## debbie5

...hair care products that do what they promise they will do.


----------



## Goblin

Thunderstorm cooled things down tonight


----------



## PirateLady

watching hummingbirds do their thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...how beadboard looks in your bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

... being home with Roxy instead of having to work late.


----------



## Goblin

Supper from Arbys


----------



## debbie5

...a cool night.


----------



## Goblin

A late night snack


----------



## debbie5

...when sick & a cold milkshake is the only thing you can stand to eat or drink..hubby has no cash, so he puts it on his credit card.


----------



## Goblin

A quiet weekend after a hectic week


----------



## debbie5

...a good burp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....cool weather in June


----------



## Spooky1

... Roxy helping me try to meet the $20 prop contest deadline.


----------



## debbie5

...being blessed with a big, wide shady front porch with lots of beautiful plants, happy birds chirping and a nice cool breeze this morning. Tomorrow, I might add a cup of chai and a lil crumpet to the mix. Maybe we can start our painting project soon! 

I like this thread..it keeps reminding me of the small things we often overlook but bring us contentment each day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding money in your wallet that you didn't know you had


----------



## debbie5

...air conditioning on a humid day.


----------



## Goblin

Playing Zombie Lane on Facebook


----------



## PirateLady

Waking up next to the one I love......


----------



## Spooky1

... almost being done with my $20 prop, and liking how it looks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being done with my $20 prop, and liking how both mine and Spooky1's look


----------



## Spooky1

Having my $20 prop done and submitted with 2 hours to spare.


----------



## debbie5

Congrats!

Blue skies today, no humidity. It was amazing.


----------



## Dixie

Watching your teenage son do something that makea you so proud you are speechless.


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Watching your teenage son do something that makea you so proud you are speechless.


Did he stomp a grasshopper for you?


----------



## debbie5

Being healthy enough to swim and help with a party and make people laugh..and now being dog-tired, but in that good way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching the Twilight Zone marathon


----------



## debbie5

..all the watermelon I can eat.


----------



## Goblin

It's 17 weeks till Halloween


----------



## debbie5

Finding a farm that still has yummy sweet peas ...who has peas in JULY!!?? (I may have to go buy more tomorrow..)


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday again


----------



## debbie5

I've eaten a lot of baked goods in my life. And these are the best cupcakes EVER. Mary Baldi-Fron makes them and they literally melt in your mouth, they are so tender. And perfect buttercream. And now...I must go buy some tomorrow.

http://dolceandbiscotti.com/cupcakes/index.shtml


----------



## Goblin

Getting a container of cupcakes that haven't been turned upside for once


----------



## debbie5

..realizing I don't need the cupcakes.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Three Stooges on a Saturday morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

......the UPS guy delivering 15 - count 'em - 15 new bucky skulls !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, EA!

....dinner with Spooky1:kisskin:


----------



## Spooky1

..., lamb chops for dinner, while out with Roxy.


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> ..realizing I don't need the cupcakes.


Can I have them ?


----------



## debbie5

Evil Andrew said:


> Can I have them ?


LOL..they are still calling to me! Somehow, this big slice of watermelon I'm chowing on is not taking away the need for buttercream....

Oh- and happiness is..finding that my pants fit better with some of my flub coming off....


----------



## Goblin

Homemade steak and cheese subs for dinner


----------



## debbie5

...getting all of the sunscreen and sand washed off of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...clean socks


----------



## debbie5

...in between the toes, flip flop blister that finally went down.


----------



## scareme

getting off steroids.


----------



## Spooky1

... sushi for lunch


----------



## morbidmike

sushi YUCK !!!

dry pants YAY


----------



## debbie5

...scareme being off of steroids. I think a party is in order.


----------



## morbidmike

a shinny set of brass knuckles


----------



## debbie5

...blue skies


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the way Captain Morgan Private Stock rum smells. I'd dab some behind my ears, but then all the drunkies might follow me


----------



## debbie5

...my health insurance sending me a letter, telling me I owed them $33, and me looking into it & realizing they owe ME $150.
Yes, I worked in insurance & claims for 10+ years....


----------



## morbidmike

baby powder lots of baby powder


----------



## debbie5

(use corn starch, mike..make body-tortillas)


----------



## Goblin

Everything.


----------



## morbidmike

a almost finished reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dinner out with Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

...peace,knowing that school starts in 33 days.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday and payday!


----------



## morbidmike

DOC MARTENS super awesome boot


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend about to start


----------



## morbidmike

a fat dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a clear desk at work (almost)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hearing an old song that you used to love years ago and had forgotten all about.


----------



## morbidmike

beer and prime rib


----------



## debbie5

..32 days to finish up my summer bucket list.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with an old friend


----------



## debbie5

...not having a dead dog.


----------



## Goblin

Homemade steak and cheese subs for dinner


----------



## PirateLady

Having reservations for a anniversary getaway way in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having neighbors that don't bat an eye when you're painting a coffin in your yard


----------



## Goblin

Will be when my stomach ache goes away


----------



## morbidmike

laying on the bed with my 4 legged kidd-o's


----------



## RoxyBlue

....when a prop turns out well


----------



## debbie5

...a good sneeze.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Reading a really good book.


----------



## morbidmike

when you sewer dweller is taking shape with a quickness


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## morbidmike

road construction


----------



## PirateLady

watching the neighbors kid play catch me if you can with Mishka..


----------



## RoxyBlue

...starting your workday laughing with your co-workers about stupid videos on YouTube


----------



## morbidmike

seeing old Army buddies after 20 yrs


----------



## Goblin

My nephew has been removed from jail and placed in a medical facility


----------



## debbie5

...taking a shower. I'm glad I didn't live in a time before indoor plumbing.


----------



## PirateLady

sitting here listening to the rain falling on newly mowed grass.


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Arbys


----------



## RoxyBlue

...someone bringing homemade pecan cinnamon rolls to work for everyone


----------



## debbie5

...a good burp.


----------



## MrGrimm

... a steaming plate of nachos!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...Although you guys are probably sick of me with this...but the $30 Skellys from Walgreens. Happy, happy, happy....


----------



## MrGrimm

...hearing about other forum members who are happy about their purchases


----------



## debbie5

...trying to find a need for a nice $30 Walgreeen's skelly, and realizing I don't need one!! YAY! Thirty dollars in my pocket!


----------



## Goblin

Finding some great Halloween stuff at Family Dollar Friday


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Realizing that Halloween is only 47 days away...wait....I am running out of time...that doesn't make me happy....I still have props to finish....I have so much work to do on my costume...I haven't even bought the stuff to put in my treat bags.....or bought the treat bags.......but then again....Halloween is only 47 days away.....love it.


----------



## MrGrimm

Looking at the clock and realizing there is only 20 minutes left until lunch!


----------



## debbie5

...realizing my pants aren't tight anymore.


----------



## nixie

Internet service after nearly a year without it!!! Yay!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

finding something you've lost and it took three days of intense searching to find it!


----------



## skeletonowl

...the slice of pumpkin pie I just had to welcome the best season of them all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a nice cup of Irish coffee on a cool fall evening


----------



## Goblin

A visit from my cousin who lives in Georgia


----------



## debbie5

...having the school's Ween party/dance to plan all on my own! MWUH-Ha-ah-hahhahhahahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## MrGrimm

...knowing you have a nice looong three day weekend coming up!


----------



## Goblin

Autumn begins a week from Friday


----------



## MrGrimm

...eating cookies you bought to support a good cause! (Double win!)


----------



## Spooky1

Blood work from my physical all being good. Woot, now bring on the burgers, fries, and maybe a nice big milkshake.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Spooky1 said:


> Blood work from my physical all being good. Woot, now bring on the burgers, fries, and maybe a nice big milkshake.


Hear hear!

.... Going to the beach and knowing that hardly anyone will be there, despite the still balmy weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....raspberry danish flavored coffee


----------



## debbie5

...decaf chai on a dreary day.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A big glass of Chardonnay waiting for me when I get home poured into my Halloween wineglass....and after the day I have had here at work....maybe a second glass. :laughvil:


----------



## highbury

...drinking a cold glass of beer that you can't get at the local stores, thanks to a brother who has been traveling out of state.


----------



## scareme

Rain, glorious rain.


----------



## Goblin

Ordering my first Halloween items of the season today


----------



## debbie5

A pocketful of money, really cool day (high of 60) and time to go look for Halloween stuff!


----------



## Death's Door

It's Friday and payday! Tomorrow is the NJ Devil M&T and Pokeno. Happy Days!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...what Debbie5 said


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Razor blades hidden in Three Musketeers! :laughvil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is taking all the razor blades out of all the Three Musketeer candy bars that Frightmaster-General plants. Shame on you....boo...boo...boo!:madkin:


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Happyness is knowing the lyrics of Stephen Lynch's Halloween song... :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Frightmaster-General said:


> Happyness is knowing the lyrics of Stephen Lynch's Halloween song... :googly:
> 
> Halloween - YouTube


:jol: Sorreeee! Frightmaster-General.....I made a random judgment call...and I didn't know about Stephen Lynch's song. In retrospect....Happiness is listening to Stephen Lynch's song BEFORE you past judgment....really....sorry!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing what Frightmaster-General was referring to before he posted the video because I watch Comedy Central


----------



## Goblin

Buying a lot of Halloween stuff at Family Dollar today


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Sorreeee! Frightmaster-General.....I made a random judgment call...and I didn't know about Stephen Lynch's song. In retrospect....Happiness is listening to Stephen Lynch's song BEFORE you past judgment....really....sorry!


Don't worry Pumpkin5! And no need to feel sorry... 
It's impossible to know the lyrics of every Halloween song ever made. That's why I posted the clip; to make things clear for those who never heard of that particular song. 

So: Happyness is having fun with Halloween!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is the GREAT people on the Hauntforum!!!


----------



## debbie5

..happiness is...the leaves are starting to turn Fall-ish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...talking about Halloween decorating with total strangers in Target (funny props are such good ice breakers)


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Happyness is... being prepared! :coolvil:


----------



## Goblin

My niece and her daughter came for a visit today


----------



## debbie5

...sweatshirt weather, then sitting on the porch in an Adirondack chair to warm up. MMm....heaven.


----------



## Goblin

Giving my great niece her birthday presents.


----------



## MrGrimm

Having my son ask me to go to the Halloween store... again!


----------



## Goblin

Fall's coming in. 61 degrees tonight!


----------



## MrGrimm

...Seeing that first red leaf fall.


----------



## debbie5

...freshly washed and even PERFUMED!! Oooooooooooooo...fancy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not only getting all the upstairs windows clean, but also knowing I won't have to do that again for a few months now


----------



## Spooklights

...Coming home and seeing all the Halloween props you put up the day before!


----------



## Spooky1

The rain finally stopping long enough last weekend, so I could seal the driveway, before the leaves start falling.


----------



## Goblin

Seeing a great Halloween collection at Walmart


----------



## MrGrimm

Finding 20$ in a fall jacket you hadn't worn since last year!


----------



## Goblin

Getting the Halloween stuff I ordered from Swiss Colony today


----------



## MrGrimm

Having fellow forum members make you discover a new site selling Halloween goodies!


----------



## debbie5

MrGrimm said:


> Having fellow forum members make you discover a new site selling Halloween goodies!


where??!!?? what did I miss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a toasted turkey/ham/asiago cheese sandwich on whole grain bread for lunch


----------



## MrGrimm

@debbie5 I didn't know about Swiss Colony and Grandin Road

...realizing we are already Thursday!


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## MrGrimm

...eating a whole box of doughnut holes


----------



## RoxyBlue

....cutting up and being silly with friends


----------



## MrGrimm

..cutting up and being silly & serious about Halloween with new friends on this forum :tongueton:


----------



## debbie5

I thought Swiss Colony sold too-waxy chocolates? Now I gotta go peek....


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Happiness is... clowning around on Halloween!


----------



## debbie5

^^^ having ill fitting gloves and a banging costume


----------



## MrGrimm

...having my son come wake me up in the morning and ask to go to the Halloween store!


----------



## debbie5

(That's cute, Mr...!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate doughnut with sprinkles


----------



## MrGrimm

A tall glass of cold milk to dunk chocolate chip cookies into

Thanks Debbie5... and yes, we went


----------



## Evil Andrew

......last years episodes of _The Walking Dead _are on On Demand.......


----------



## MrGrimm

realizing there are only about 10 days left until a new season of DEXTER!


----------



## debbie5

...seriously thinking I may have lost my mind a few years ago, and not really caring.


----------



## Goblin

Getting another Reaper for Halloween. A white shroud this time.


----------



## MrGrimm

...having a happy reaper family. The family that loves together, kills together!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...using the mute button when there are football games playing on TV:googly:


----------



## debbie5

...having hubby out happily working overtime while me & the girls had a great day to ourselves!


----------



## Goblin

A quiet uneventful day


----------



## highbury

...looking at the Gorilla Glue stains on your fingers while you're sitting at your office.


----------



## MrGrimm

...looking at the to do list after you've done it all


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the way the smell of pine trees reminds me of my grandmother's house


----------



## debbie5

...a battery operated fan on my desk for those Hot Moments.


----------



## MrGrimm

... my favorite song of the moment kicks on the iPod.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is 5 weeks from tonight


----------



## MrGrimm

^ that could also be a stressful realization! 

...realizing the wife is getting into Halloween as much as I am!


----------



## debbie5

..the leaves are falling!


----------



## MrGrimm

...sleeping with the windows open and a few heavy covers


----------



## RoxyBlue

...those cinnamon crunch bagels you can get at Panera Bread


----------



## debbie5

...having a way to make lists and keep them...and print them out. A computer is a lifesaver for the perennial list misplacer.... For years, in my teens and early 20's I wished I had a home photocopier so I could make copies of things, duplicate my TO DO lists....YAY!


----------



## MrGrimm

finally finding and connecting with people who have the same obsession as you...


----------



## debbie5

(word!)

....subs for dinner (no cooking for me! YAY!)


----------



## MrGrimm

...opening the pizza box and getting that fresh, hot pizza smell


----------



## Goblin

Supper from KFC


----------



## MrGrimm

Working while your girlfriend is out shopping Halloween stuff for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of clean sheets and fresh towels right out of the dryer


----------



## MrGrimm

... witnessing a double rainbow


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## debbie5

...the drunken stupor of Ambien so I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Buying a pair of ghost yard stakes


----------



## MrGrimm

finding a little more budget for your Halloween habit


----------



## debbie5

Soup.


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday is here


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Happiness is... driving around in your new hearse!


----------



## MrGrimm

...realizing you still have an episode of Hauntcast to listen too!


----------



## Goblin

October is finally here!


----------



## MrGrimm

falling asleep on the couch in front of a movie cuddled with your kid


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Halloween themed socks


----------



## debbie5

..watching a movie with a young Jon BonJovi in it....U-571.


----------



## MrGrimm

^love that movie!!!

finally watching a movie all your friends have told you about for years, and finding out it was actually good! IMHO (Kiss Kiss Bang Bang)


----------



## scareme

When my honey comes home.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> When my honey comes home.


Who had it?


----------



## scareme

Finding out who took my honey, and making them sorry.


----------



## MrGrimm

a bowl of fruit loops while watching cartoons with my kid


----------



## Frightmaster-General

...knowing who took Scareme's honey...


----------



## MrGrimm

Finishing that first coat of paper maché


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: October 1st and my outside decorations are up!!!!:laugheton:


----------



## MrGrimm

Seeing other houses in my neighborhood finally put up their Halloween decorations


----------



## debbie5

...get the cemetery fencing home! (and I have sore arms!)


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is four weeks from today!


----------



## MrGrimm

Checking the forum before I start work!


----------



## Goblin

Getting well after being sick all night and today


----------



## MrGrimm

finally seeing blue skies after five days of overcast an rain!


----------



## ededdeddy

a sleeping baby


----------



## Spooky1

.... taking the day off and having perfect weather.


----------



## MrGrimm

those first moments when a baby wakes up and he's all warm and cuddly.


----------



## debbie5

(I miss having a baby...but when I HAD a baby, all I could do was wish for the day when she was bigger!)

..happiness is hubby surprising me by buying me two ghouls on sale and the sound of the table saw whirring, as he started to cut the scavenged stockade fence down to size. I dint even have to ask him to do it!


----------



## scareme

Happiness is seeing debbie5 feeling better!


----------



## debbie5

(hormones!)

..happiness is an egg salad sandwich when you are REALLY craving one at midnight!


----------



## Goblin

Getting Halloween cards from friends


----------



## debbie5

...a clean, well rested child.


----------



## MrGrimm

watching your kid play with bubbles in the bath


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday is here again


----------



## MrGrimm

Knowing that Saturday morning you will receive your shipment of Spooky Town purchases from your sister in Toronto!


----------



## Goblin

Getting a new cauldron for the candy. Someone "borrowed" the old one.


----------



## debbie5

Fresh, real cobwebs on the front porch. Every year, my lil spidey friends help out...I found a pumpkin spider on my cornstalks. Too cute.


----------



## debbie5

Prevacid!


----------



## Goblin

It's beginning to look like October


----------



## debbie5

Finally, Indian Summer! Sunny, 80 degrees! WHOO HOOoooooooooo! Hubby is working on the haunt with me today AND tomorrow! (angels singing). As long as I keep him fed and have the Sinatra/Martin on the CD player, we're good.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is three weeks from tonight


----------



## debbie5

...having olive green spray paint all over my manicure.


----------



## Goblin

The heat and humidity is gone


----------



## debbie5

A normal Fall day. Correction from above post: 83 (yesterday) is too hot.


----------



## Spooky1

Going to Gettysburg for our 23rd anniversary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Going to Gettysburg for our 23rd anniversary


----------



## MrGrimm

(Happy Anniversary!!)

Eating cookie dough


----------



## debbie5

VALIUM. (Dental work tomorrow..)


----------



## Goblin

Getting a Halloween card from a forum friend


----------



## debbie5

1/2 a Valium, cuz the whole one made me BOMBED.


----------



## MrGrimm

Letting your three year old turn on your Spooky Town village


----------



## debbie5

...Davelowe's Paraabnormal cartoons.


----------



## MrGrimm

getting a good nights sleep and waking up refreshed


----------



## highbury

...crossing another finished project off the Halloween list!


----------



## ededdeddy

your 7 year old working with you at a haunt


----------



## debbie5

...inexpensive, delicious grapes & strawberries.


----------



## Goblin

Getting all my Halloween cards done.


----------



## MrGrimm

Scaring the crap out of your spouse with your new prop


----------



## Goblin

Getting another Halloween card in the mail today


----------



## MrGrimm

Going to bed tired! Goodnight!


----------



## Goblin

Getting two more Halloween cards in the mail today


----------



## highbury

...cranking my Motley Crue channel on Pandora, bright and early on a Sunday morning. And then heading out to the garage for a day full of propbuilding.


----------



## Spooky1

.... being married to Roxy for 23 years.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being married to Spooky1:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

find a room, will ya!!?? 

Happiness is Nerd Love.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is just two weeks away


----------



## MrGrimm

Finding a spare wiper motor you forgot about!


----------



## debbie5

..a good sneeze.


----------



## MrGrimm

... a good fart! LOL


----------



## Manon

A dad who comes to the door with a big smile and says, "I knew you'd be the house to scare the crap outta my kids!"
:xbones:


----------



## Chuck

Seeing a little boy ride past my house on his bike while trying to cover his eyes at the same time.


----------



## debbie5

HAHAHaaaa!!

Chuck;583165]Seeing a little boy ride past my house on his bike while trying to cover his eyes at the same time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RoxyBlue

...defeating the giant rooftop robot zombie on the first try in "Plants vs Zombies"


----------



## Goblin

All my Halloween cards are done and mailed!


----------



## MrGrimm

A good milkshake


----------



## debbie5

I love how we are so food-centered here..LOL!

Happiness is...Rita Moreno.


----------



## Spooky1

... is a good weather forecast for Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...actually getting good weather for Halloween in spite of the forecast


----------



## MrGrimm

Having ToTs say : "Oh you decorated again? Awesome, what's new this year?!!?"


----------



## Goblin

A phone call from an old friend


----------



## MrGrimm

A good morning hug and "i love you" from my son!


----------



## Goblin

New windows in the living room


----------



## MrGrimm

A big nachos cheese plate with salsa and chicken


----------



## debbie5

..being right on schedule for decorating & preparations.


----------



## Evil Andrew

......getting the leaves raked up and the lawn mowed the day before the big snow storm hits : )


----------



## Goblin

Making it to another birthday. 61 so far.


----------



## MrGrimm

^Happy Belated B-day Goblin! 

Halloween being 5 days away and the forecast being sunny!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My 7 year-old telling the actor at a pro haunt that his mom can do better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting both Halloween and the day after off from work


----------



## MrGrimm

Finishing one more prop.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

realizing we got everything done.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sleep


----------



## debbie5

...........a burp that tastes like M & M's....LOL.


----------



## Goblin

Getting a Refrigerator Ghost for my birthday


----------



## MrGrimm

Finding a 20$ bill in a winter jacket you haven't worn sine last year.


----------



## Goblin

Last minute Halloween shopping


----------



## MrGrimm

Halloween clearance sales!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....freshly showered gargoyles


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Laughing as your friend put enough candy for 10 candy apples on three apples.


----------



## debbie5

...a possibly carcinogenic electric blankie, turned up to "cozy".


----------



## debbie5

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Laughing as your friend put enough candy for 10 candy apples on three apples.


OW! nothing like getting splinters of candy in your gums.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

...not waking up dead.


----------



## Goblin

Getting all my decorating done in time


----------



## debbie5

It's over!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Staying home from school to relax


----------



## highbury

...going through all of last night's photos...


----------



## highbury

...and having the rain stop 30 minutes before trick-or-treat.


----------



## Goblin

Getting everything packed away for another year before it rains


----------



## debbie5

...1/2 price Halloween socks!


----------



## Goblin

Getting some work done I've been putting off


----------



## Chuck

Taking out some pent up aggression by tearing apart my old alluminum shed by hand. Now, patiently waiting for my new 10x16 shed to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## randomr8

Finding something that combines work and fun.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My birthday spa pedicure....ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Spooky1

.... A successful Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Finding out we're still gonna have Thanksgiving at my sister's house


----------



## Dixie

Bubble baths.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a gorgeous fall day


----------



## Spooky1

... not being woken up by an earthquake


----------



## Goblin

My blood sugar is at the normal level for right now


----------



## MrGrimm

admitting you have a problem and deciding to finally make a change.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with a friend


----------



## Spooky1

... a Panera Cinnamon Crunch bagel to share with my honey.


----------



## Zurgh

... smells of a home cooked meal.


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## debbie5

admitting I have a problem (good!) and still drinking Mt. dew once a month (bad!) (sigh).


----------



## Goblin

Getting all 4 seasons of the Partridge Family for 20.00


----------



## Zurgh

... fresh donuts.


----------



## Goblin

My blood sugar has remained normal for 2 weeks now


----------



## debbie5

...eating forgotten latkes.  And mentioning them in 3 threads cuz I'm lame. LOL>


----------



## Spooky1

.... a long holiday weekend with family.


----------



## Evil Andrew

debbie5 said:


> ...eating forgotten latkes.  And mentioning them in 3 threads cuz I'm lame. LOL>


Clearly, Latka brings a lot of joy to this forum : )


----------



## Spooky1

... a good Pinot Grigio


----------



## Goblin

It's Thanksgiving


----------



## debbie5

..bra is now off. LOL V V


----------



## Zurgh

...spending time with old friends.


----------



## Goblin

The Christmas season starts today


----------



## scareme

Recieving Christmas cards. I love getting them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....winter sunshine


----------



## Drago

Bottle of amarone with friends


----------



## debbie5

....having friends who are maroons.


----------



## Beth

Seeing your child do the right thing- when they think that no one is watching...


----------



## Spooky1

...getting the Christmas shopping done with almost 2 weeks to spare.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sprinkle of cinnamon in hot tea...or dash of Captain Morgan's Private Stock spiced rum:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Decorating for Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting a boatload of gift cards for your favorite restaurants for Christmas, thanks to generous in-laws


----------



## Spooky1

... my parents celebrating their 53rd anniversary.


----------



## Goblin

Winning 150 dollars in the lottery


----------



## Spooky1

... the first snow of the season


----------



## ededdeddy

A seven year old's sleepover ending


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing an old forum friend back on line


----------



## debbie5

...listening to


----------



## scareme

Candy!


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...shredding old files to make way for more paperwork


----------



## Spooky1

Getting my book order in from Amazon.


----------



## Goblin

Getting some new shelves for the basement


----------



## debbie5

putting up Valentines Day decorations that are FABBBBbbuuuuuloouusssssssssssssss!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Christmas lights down on a sunny Saturday, _before _the next snow storm ...


----------



## Spooky1

... the Ravens in the Playoffs


----------



## stagehand1975

Haveing time for dinner when you are building a prop. More like remembering to eat.


----------



## Spooky1

... watching the original House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Goblin

Supper from Short Sugars Barbeque


----------



## scareme

Learning a new crochet stich.


----------



## stagehand1975

Being at home on vacation during a big snowstorm, don't have to go anywhere, don't have to fight traffic. Now if we actually had some snow.


----------



## Spooky1

... having the office move almost done.


----------



## debbie5

...knowing that my hormonal desire to scream at people will pass...hopefully soon.


----------



## Goblin

Getting a good report from the cardiologist


----------



## PirateLady

starting out the new year with a new outlook on life.


----------



## Spooky1

... dinner out with friends


----------



## debbie5

...money in my pocket so I can buy gas, milk & bread.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Everyone I know healthy.


----------



## Goblin

Memories of a departed friend


----------



## scareme

A warm house on a cold day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....wearing something that makes you feel fabulous, dahling!


----------



## Goblin

Getting a new van


----------



## scareme

The smell of a new car.


----------



## Goblin

Cardiologists gave me a good report


----------



## debbie5

bananas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...listening to the Brahms symphonies


----------



## aquariumreef

Having chocolate milk, wintogreen mints, and triple chocolate icecream for dinner.


----------



## Spooky1

Replacing the light fixture in the laundry room, so Roxy isn't doing laundry in the dark.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna get a new flatscreen monitor


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Happiness is a warm March day in Michigan.


----------



## debbie5

...hummus with really good blue corn chips full of flax, quinoa and other stuff and they actually taste GOOD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hummus with Fritos corn chips, which are kind of good because they only have three ingredients


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

how weird...actually had some hummus today with Fritos (scoops)...only had four or five because the kids emptied the bag but it was yummy.


----------



## Goblin

The birth of a new grand niece Monday


----------



## Hairazor

Goblin said:


> The birth of a new grand niece Monday


Congrats Goblin!

Happiness is: Sunshine, lollypops and rainbows (opps I seem to be breaking into song here)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...two quietly sleeping dogs


----------



## MorbidMariah

...finding a stash of pumpkin spice Hershey's kisses left over from Halloween, and discovering that they still taste awesome.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...a nice lightning storm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching the garden come back to life in the spring


----------



## debbie5

...finally putting my foot down on some bad behavior I've been tolerating from others.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...looking for a new puppy.


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## scareme

Getting the family together for supper.


----------



## Hairazor

Not having to work today


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Finding effective ways to reduce stress.


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with an old friend


----------



## N. Fantom

Not giving up airsoft in the dark woods to go to your little sisters tball practice


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Getting news that things may actually work out for the best....fingers crossed.


----------



## Hairazor

Finding a ten dollar bill while out walking and no one in sight to ask if they dropped something


----------



## scareme

Sleep, blessed sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Finding a copy of John Wayne's Rio Lobo for 5 bucks


----------



## ededdeddy

Being able to keep up to date with the forum on a mobile device


----------



## debbie5

...family finally home from a weekend away...


----------



## Goblin

Still here at the end of the day


----------



## Hairazor

Good one Goblin

Happiness is having everyone all together for Easter (even if I did have to do all the cooking)


----------



## RoxyBlue

.....finding two volunteer Japanese maples sprouting under one of our trees


----------



## ededdeddy

Getting out of work early😝


----------



## Spooky1

Getting the taxes done .... finally.


----------



## Goblin

Another car payment out of the way


----------



## RoxyBlue

....not having to make car payments


----------



## Hairazor

My dog flying out the back door to greet me when I get home


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Eating all the Easter candy and not gaining weight (a girl can dream!)


----------



## Goblin

Watching a lot of really old shows on Me-Tv


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Having someone else do the yard work.


----------



## Goblin

Being retired.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunday afternoon naps! ZZzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Spooky1

Getting yard projects done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....listening to beautiful music


----------



## debbie5

..realizing that instead of being mad that I wasn't able to go to NYC with friends, I need to start a special savings jar for just such occasions...seems like every negative thing lately is a learning lesson of some sort....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is lemons into lemonade, with a lot, a lot of sugar!


----------



## Spooky1

Getting much needed rain, after a dry start to Spring.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and when you are caught in that rain, having a really sturdy umbrella so as not to get drenched to the bone.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching cheesy B horror movies


----------



## Goblin

Getting some work done downstairs


----------



## debbie5

...cinnamon raisin English muffins


----------



## Spooky1

... still being in love after 23+ years of marriage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being married to Spooky1:kisskin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Feeling all this love!


----------



## debbie5

(go get a room, will ya!??)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

...funny Forum friends


----------



## bmaskmaker

Happiness is ... a full day to paper mache.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is sweet friends like you guys.....lovey-love-love Debbie5


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of cardamon in Christmas cookies


----------



## Spooky1

... a new tasty chicken recipe we tried tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Not having to go to work in the pouring rain anymore


----------



## scareme

Different things to different people.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My sick kitty starting to get her appetite back.....just a little...
(fingers crossed but the vet isn't hopeful....)


----------



## Spooky1

... time to go home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...time for me to go home, too


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: checking in on the forum with a glass of wine by my side.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^did you bring enough for everyone?


.....a cooling fan on a warm night


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I brought my own glass tonight!

It's also a nice cigar on out on the patio with a night as cool and clear as tonight...it was hard to come back inside!


----------



## N. Fantom

Having a laptop and wireless internet connection so i could sit in the middle of the woods and be on the internet at the same time.


----------



## Goblin

Hearing from an old friend today


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is bringing enough wine for everyone!!!
Cause that's how I roll......


----------



## RoxyBlue

...helping plan a memorial garden for a well-loved friend


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Getting into the Halloween spirit in April!!:lolkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Getting my annual Halloween catalogs in the mail


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend about to start


----------



## Pumpkin5

Hairazor said:


> Getting my annual Halloween catalogs in the mail


:jol:Hairazor, you read my mind...I can't wait to start getting the Halloween mailings..it's like Christmas!


----------



## Goblin

Getting the internet bill paid for another month


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Going to bed bone tired from working in the yard all day, and getting a lot accomplished!!!


----------



## Goblin

Getting a new lawnmower when the old one gave out


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is my sick little cat Jinx, is finally starting to eat again!


----------



## ededdeddy

A baby that runs to you when you get home from work


----------



## Goblin

84 degrees and no rain!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rocks win ! Giambi hits walk-off homer with 2 RBIs in the 9th. My son and I have awesome seats : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Humpday is over and I am coasting into the weekend.....


----------



## Goblin

Breakfast from Biscuitville


----------



## debbie5

Pie.


----------



## CalHaunt22

Happiness is that moment you made the "though guy" scream like his girlfriend.


----------



## Spooky1

The Orioles taking 2 out of 3 from the Yankees!


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday and payday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...spending a day with fellow haunters


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A short trip after work and I will be sitting at the coast!!!


----------



## Goblin

Getting some stuff that I've been putting off


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning by the sea, by the sea, by the beautiful sea!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry, I have to go again...Happiness is watching the Kentucky Derby! Woohoo!


----------



## Goblin

A pain free day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: When you work in the yard and are sore in places you didn't even know you had....very sore, very hurtful...but in a good way....because you accomplished something good....


----------



## Goblin

Phone call from an old friend


----------



## debbie5

a zip up, fleece sweatshirt on a cold rainy morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing the columbines we planted last year back again this year


----------



## debbie5

..being soaking wet!! and changing to fresh clothes....then a snooze next to the portable heater...so yummy.


----------



## Goblin

Getting done so stuff I had been working on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I have to agree with Debbie on this one...getting caught in the rain...getting soaked to the bone...then here comes the warm fluffy dry clothes and a big glass of Chardonnay...with a black fly....Happiness.....then the nap...after the first glass....the fly doesn't really even bother me....


----------



## Goblin

It stopped raining


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The Hauntforum Folks! (you know who you are...)


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## aquariumreef

Not having school on a Friday.


----------



## Goblin

Being retired.


----------



## scareme

Getting my hands in some dirt.


----------



## Goblin

It's Mother's Day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Forum members like Copchick who saved the little fawn, Pitt today. Awwwwww!!! We love animal people.....


----------



## Goblin

The thunderstorms finally stopped and the internet's back up


----------



## debbie5

...antibiotics...


----------



## RoxyBlue

....singing well


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Being home after a hard day at work and realizing...I didn't kill anyone today......(just kidding)


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day weekend is almost here


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The A/C fixed today so tomorrow there will be a 70 degree haven of lovliness to rest in between the HOT HOURS........


----------



## RoxyBlue

...spending the weekend with family


----------



## Goblin

Two days till payday


----------



## aquariumreef

Not being bored.


----------



## Lord Homicide

... the opposite of sadness.


----------



## SterchCinemas

my dog to stop barking at every single person that walks through the door -.-


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of honeysuckle in bloom


----------



## SterchCinemas

when Im in my best friend's black Honda Civic for hours on end, just talking.


----------



## Goblin

One day till payday


----------



## aquariumreef

Staying up late... LIKE A BOSS


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning, sunny out and no humidity!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Hugging the girl you love (even if she doesnt know it yet)


----------



## Copchick

...going to my camp and just be.


----------



## Spooky1

.... going to hear Roxy sing with her church choir.


----------



## Goblin

Seeing my new great niece for the first time


----------



## Copchick

Finding a $20 bill in my pocket!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I love finding money I didn't know I stashed somewhere

....getting a new shed for the yard that has a little more room for storage


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to soft jazz while drinking a Captain & Coke after a long day.


----------



## debbie5

cheesecake


----------



## aquariumreef

2 servings of casserole, then another after an hour just for safety.


----------



## Goblin

Juicy Fruit makes sugarless gum now


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Getting my Stolloween Pumpkin in the mail yesterday!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a cool night breeze


----------



## Copchick

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Getting my Stolloween Pumpkin in the mail yesterday!!!!


Weren't you sending that to me as a present? Now that would be happiness! Lol!


----------



## Goblin

Finding a movie I was looking for on dvd for 5.00


----------



## Moon Dog

Finishing your Bachelors degree!


----------



## Copchick

Congratulations Moon Dog!

Happiness is...sitting by the campfire and talking with a forever friend.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is happiness for my forum friends....a degree for Moondog....a movie for Goblin....a Skellykin for Pumpkin....it is all relavent.


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is getting the Halloween props you bought on sale being on the doorstep when you get home.


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## Moon Dog

That it's Friday and payday to boot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Moon Dog being back here again - and congrats on the degree!


----------



## Goblin

Phone call from an old friend


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Being at the coast this morning when I woke up.....just the BEST place in the world.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

when i get back home for good


----------



## RoxyBlue

....catching up on lost sleep


----------



## Spooky1

... making progress on my ground breaker.


----------



## Goblin

Supper from Arbys


----------



## Copchick

...learning how to unclog my bathroom pipes using a snake! I can flush again!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing we'll have a little more space for storage in our new non-leaking shed


----------



## QueenRuby2002

A strawberry float on a hot summer day


----------



## Spooky1

... fresh sweet cherries


----------



## debbie5

watermelon juice from Minute Maid...Ahhhh..if only had some vodka to add to it...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Vodka, to add to my watermelon.....


----------



## debbie5

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Vodka, to add to my watermelon.....


watermelon juice + vodka + slushie cup = adult boozy heaven


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having HauntForum friends


----------



## Lord Homicide

(Agree Rox, the two I have )

...having met my fiancée.


----------



## Goblin

A day without any aches or pains


----------



## Ghostess

.... Publix buttercream icing.


----------



## Goblin

Anything that's sugar-free


----------



## Moon Dog

My wife... for sneaking in a Congratulations Grad party for me this weekend (among the many things she does)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a day off from work after a very tiring weekend


----------



## debbie5

...highlighter pens.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a clean bathroom


----------



## Copchick

Knowing that my goofball, afraid to make a decision coworker will be off the next two days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the first cooked-outside-on-the-Weber-grill hamburger of the summer


----------



## Spooky1

... eating the burgers out on the back patio with a glass of wine.


----------



## debbie5

...a good visit with the shrink...my brain and soul feel scrubbed and happy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Getting my "Hair did"....yeah!!! Happy fun for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finally catching up on the sleep deficit


----------



## debbie5

...fresh peas right out of the pod. Nomnomnom.


----------



## aquariumreef

...stepping out into the rain, right into a soaking wet pile of dog poop... that''s still warm.

Oh wait, that's Anger.


----------



## Goblin

Not sick anymore


----------



## Copchick

...knowing that I did make a difference.


----------



## debbie5

..knowing that even though I am sick, at least I'm not DEAD. Cuz that would suck.


----------



## Copchick

Picking a bag of oranges that are ALL sweet and juicy!


----------



## Goblin

If I'm not dead I'm happy!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is turning this thread back around and not talking about death so much and changing it to life.....Life is Happy.....Be happy...Live.... (The Gourd Commands it...)


----------



## Spooky1

Happiness is going to see Roxy's show this weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing someone in the audience at one of my shows


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## Moon Dog

That today is finally Friday after a very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very lllllllloooooooonnnnnnggggggg week.


----------



## debbie5

..a nice cool morning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> ..a nice cool morning!


:jol: I'm an echo of what Debbie said, 72 degrees and ZERO humidity....couldn't have ordered a better day....and it's FRIDAY! And I agree Moondog...it's been a looooonnnnng week. Glad it's over!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....dark chocolate covered espresso beans (but don't try eating a handful in one sitting - WIRED!)


----------



## debbie5

..seeing 4 inch tall bean sprouts where there was nothing but bare soil last week!


----------



## Goblin

Getting the property taxes paid for another year


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Being FREE


----------



## Goblin

Being ME!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Temporarily being drunk


----------



## Copchick

Having a beautiful sunny weekend in store!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Laying on the bed with my dog, eating cereal.


----------



## Moon Dog

A nice thunderstorm


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from MacDonalds


----------



## Copchick

Hanging out on the front porch swing with my dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...cool evenings that make for perfect sleeping weather


----------



## Spooky1

... a new larger shed


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Father's Day pizza...


----------



## Goblin

A quiet peaceful Sunday


----------



## Copchick

Happiness is having alot of good people working for me outnumbering the lumps working for me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Being with my family


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Life...just simply life......look around people.


----------



## Spooky1

.... one last cool day before the heat wave hits.


----------



## Goblin

Seeing a doe and her young fawn in the backyard today


----------



## Copchick

Saving a fawn from imminent death. On Friday he'll be a month old.


----------



## Moon Dog

Knowing people like Copchick


----------



## Copchick

Awww...thanks that's so sweet.


----------



## Goblin

Te van passed inspection!


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to jazz with the house windows open and a light rain is falling outside.


----------



## Goblin

Getting some more work done downstairs


----------



## Moon Dog

That it's Friday and payday as well


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A whole weekend at the coast with my two favorite nieces....It's going to be FUN!!!


----------



## Copchick

Knowing that I helped a friend even though they don't know it yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend


----------



## highbury

Watching the pumpkin plants in my garden growing fast


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ahhhhhh...arrived at the coast.....now I am reborn.....such utter happiness!


----------



## Copchick

Chocolate ice cream with peanut butter swirls and Hershey's chocolate syrup over it. Did I really need this sugar rush before sleepy time? Absolutely!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Ahhhhhh...arrived at the coast.....now I am reborn.....such utter happiness!


Watch out for Sharks and jellyfish. :

Finding some sugar-free brownies today


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting to sleep in till 6AM


----------



## Pumpkin5

Goblin said:


> Watch out for Sharks and jellyfish. :
> 
> Finding some sugar-free brownies today


:jol: Oh I will..and don't forget I need to watch out for Goblins that write dangerous story lines in the finish my sentence thread!!!!

P.S. Sugar free brownies ROCK!!!


----------



## Copchick

Hot dogs on the grill and homemade potato salad


----------



## Spooky1

... going out to dinner with Roxy


----------



## SterchCinemas

Playing Red Dead Redemption, and shooting Outlaws down! WOO!!


----------



## Goblin

Talking to an old friend


----------



## Moon Dog

Taking an early morning walk around the lake.


----------



## Goblin

The baby deer was in the backyard all day!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> The baby deer was in the backyard all day!


Awww!

Happiness is having a good fighting fish on the line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing a goldfinch on the birdbath


----------



## Copchick

Some friends at the PA State Police gave me my Zombie Hunting Permit today!


----------



## Goblin

The momma deer come got her baby


----------



## debbie5

....a delightfully and unusually cool yet sunshine-y day.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

My puppy asleep in the shade of our little tree on said day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having the windows open at work


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...and at home! So glad the evenings have been nice and cool lately.


----------



## Goblin

Seeing my 3 month old great niece in the swimming pool


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting a lot of wrench time in on my 383 Stroker powered, Muncie shifted, 3:73 geared 74 Nova.


----------



## Goblin

Seeing my great niece this morning


----------



## graveyardmaster

is being fit and healthy


----------



## Spooky1

.... making progress on my latest prop


----------



## graveyardmaster

spending time with family and friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a strawberry fresh from the garden


----------



## graveyardmaster

having a few days off work


----------



## Copchick

Happiness is making someone smile


----------



## aquariumreef

...Reading on a warm day in a hammock.


----------



## Spooky1

.... the sounds of a Summer Thunder Storm.


----------



## Hairazor

Hearing a good joke or story that makes you smile all day every time you remember it.


----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

when you chill out from a hard week at work and knowing its the weekend!


----------



## Spooky1

... an ice cold Mike's Hard Limeade after doing yard work on a hot day


----------



## Goblin

Phone call from an old friend tonight


----------



## scareme

Home Sweet Home!


----------



## Spooky1

... visiting family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...what Spooky1 said


----------



## Dan The Welder

Finding out you still have chocolate left after halloween


----------



## Copchick

Reese peanut butter cups


----------



## debbie5

food....appreciating food....loving food....instead of medicating with it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

(in CO now, you can get "premedicated" food - http://www.bakked.com/ )


----------



## Goblin

Having some sugar-free ice cream


----------



## graveyardmaster

knowing its sunday morning and you have no work!


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew said:


> (in CO now, you can get "premedicated" food - http://www.bakked.com/ )


Evil A, Can you pick one of these up for me? That looks delicious, AND you feel really good after eating it! I wonder if you can't stop with just one? Lol!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Happiness is... crisp autumn air and the scent of dead or burning foliage


----------



## Moon Dog

Relaxing while listening to jazz and drinking a nice cold Captain & Coke while it's still 100 degrees outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...clean laundry


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Roxy, I will see your clean laundry and raise you CLEAN sheets...there is nothing better than sliding into nice, crisp, cleans sheets....it is the best feeling in the world.....okay.....second best.....


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with an old friend


----------



## graveyardmaster

shooting pool with the guys at the weekend


----------



## highbury

working from home and having more time to hang out on hauntforum!


----------



## Copchick

Coming up onto "Post Ho" status soon


----------



## Spooky1

... a cherry tart for dessert


----------



## Goblin

Barbecue sandwiches for dinner


----------



## highbury

...taking a break from working to sit on the front porch and watch the thunderstorms pass by.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Forum friends that kick my butt and make me get busy making props....you guys know who you are!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

The love of a good woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing there are guys who appreciate the love of a good woman


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......bad ones are good too : )


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

...finally getting back to having a peaceful soul after Drunkie Drama a few days ago....


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

It's comic book Friday


----------



## graveyardmaster

when i got to see someone special this weekend


----------



## Pumpkin5

graveyardmaster said:


> when i got to see someone special this weekend


:jol: I agree GYM! Got a house full of the people I love best in the world! Ahhhh warm and fuzzy feelings all weekend...(and lots of laughs and fun too!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I agree GYM! Got a house full of the people I love best in the world! Ahhhh warm and fuzzy feelings all weekend...(and lots of laughs and fun too!)


hey pumpkin5 good seeing you having fun with the family,you deserve it sweetie!

when im out with my mates, having a few beers and shooting pool!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A nice piece of Salmon and some home-grown potatoes for dinner.


----------



## Spooky1

... having a nice dinner out with Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

My headche's gone


----------



## aquariumreef

...Getting to eat fresh-out-of-the oven flat bread.


----------



## graveyardmaster

when you wake up on sunday morning,knowing you have no work yaaa!


----------



## Moon Dog

Fixing things

Going for walks around the lake

The fact that it's finally under 100 degrees outside!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding a lovely framed picture for only $5 at the thrift store


----------



## Spooky1

... beautiful weather for the weekend


----------



## Goblin

July is almost over!


----------



## Copchick

Just chillin


----------



## highbury

Getting a 3 month freelance project that will pay for all of this year's props. SCORE!!


----------



## Spooky1

ribs for dinner


----------



## Goblin

Payday and comic book Friday


----------



## Copchick

highbury said:


> Getting a 3 month freelance project that will pay for all of this year's props. SCORE!!


WhooHoo! Good to hear!

Happiness is...watching a very large outside spider spin his web. Wow, such detailing!


----------



## debbie5

oppressive heat & humidity, and then walking into a grocery store that was about 63 degrees inside...HEAVEN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding little lanterns for our graveyard display on sale


----------



## MrGrimm

The beginning of build season!


----------



## debbie5

Sleep


----------



## Goblin

Dinner from Arbys


----------



## Draik41895

that little skull Icon on top the hauntforum Tab


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sharing tomatoes from our garden with a neighbor


----------



## Evil Andrew

....... A little dog on your lap....


----------



## MrGrimm

A good BBQ with friends


----------



## Goblin

Playing games with friends


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> Playing games with friends




Discovering I don't have Arthritis, but Bursitis in my hip. Finally, I have no pain!


----------



## Death's Door

Sitting on my patio having a cigar and cosmopolitan (a few) and reading "Abraham Lincoln - Vampire Hunter" (this was last Thursday after work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...quiet dogs


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy fixing dinner for me.


----------



## Goblin

Steak and baked potato for supper


----------



## Copchick

Brownies for dessert


----------



## Hairazor

Having the next 3 weekends off


----------



## Goblin

Getting my prescriptions refilled


----------



## Hairazor

Finally after a hot DRY summer we have cooler weather and a gentle all day rain


----------



## MrGrimm

Knowing Fall is just around the corner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Being this close to Halloween, while dreadfully behind on props, but happy in the fact that Halloween is still looming ever present and loverly in it's Halloweeness so close to me now and the promise of the night....(run on sentences are our friends....)


----------



## Spooky1

... Roxy home from her rehearsal.


----------



## Moon Dog

That it is no longer well over a 100 degrees during the day and high 90's during the night.


----------



## Goblin

Watching The Addams Family tonight (Tv show)


----------



## Copchick

Having a wide diverse taste in music. I appreciate (mostly) all forms of music. I can listen to just about anything, and I gotta have it on always.


----------



## Hairazor

Having my plants start perking up after this hot dry summer


----------



## MrGrimm

Picking the first produce from the garden!


----------



## Goblin

My blood sugar was 90 today. Normal!


----------



## Copchick

A perfect day.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

Watching an old horror movie on tv


----------



## graveyardmaster

being around your loved one's


----------



## highbury

Happiness is this link right here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting rid of stuff you don't need so someone else can use it.


----------



## Spooky1

... a nice find at a thrift store or yard sale


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...the sound of rain falling on the roof as I drift off to sleep.........


----------



## N. Fantom

Happiness is looking in the mirror. lol


----------



## Goblin

Getting some more work done today


----------



## Hairazor

When the air is just right and I can hear the train whistle just before I fall asleep


----------



## Goblin

No bills come in the mail


----------



## graveyardmaster

being healthy


----------



## Spooky1

.... papeir macheing together with a loved one


----------



## Goblin

My brother-in-law's surgury went okay


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m on the mend!


----------



## MrGrimm

Knowing a fellow forum member is doing better


----------



## Goblin

Payday is on the 31st instead of the 3rd


----------



## Copchick

Having my Mom and dog back home for a bit.


----------



## MommaMoose

A well cooked meal.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

(Happiness is having fun with the gullible...)​


----------



## MrGrimm

Discovering a new favorite song


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting another Halloween task checked off the list as "done"


----------



## Spooky1

... finishing a new prop project! Now on to the next one!


----------



## MommaMoose

Working on a project uninterrupted.


----------



## Spooky1

.... posting a new prop in the showroom


----------



## Goblin

My earache went away


----------



## Moon Dog

That every day fortunately comes with an evening.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....fresh strawberries with whipped cream


----------



## MrGrimm

A big bowl of chilled blueberries


----------



## Copchick

A perfect ribeye steak


----------



## Moon Dog

Listening to some new tunes


----------



## MrGrimm

Getting the to do list done and starting a new one


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with a friend tonight


----------



## Moon Dog

It's finally raining!


----------



## Goblin

My brother-in-law's theraphy is going well


----------



## Copchick

Hearing things going well for my forum friends.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Coming home and sleeping in your own bed


----------



## Goblin

Halloween is 8 weeks from now


----------



## SterchCinemas

finding enjoyment in seeing my mom in her old prom gown. xP lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having my own office


----------



## Goblin

Posting with an old friend


----------



## Copchick

Chocolate cake


----------



## retrodoll2012

Spooky1 said:


> "Happiness is a warm gun, bang, bang, shoot, shoot".


As soon as I saw this thread this was my first thought. Now the song is just playing over and over in my head.

Happiness is hearing your son blessed with autism utter the words I Love you Mommy.


----------



## Copchick

retrodoll2012 said:


> Happiness is hearing your son blessed with autism utter the words I Love you Mommy.


What lovely words to hear from your son!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Chex Mix


----------



## SterchCinemas

Getting home and heating up your mothers chicken alfredo! Yum


----------



## Spooky1

... chatting with Roxy on the phone while I go for a lunchtime walk.


----------



## Goblin

A late night sausage, egg, and cheese biscuits!


----------



## Copchick

Talking for hours to someone you haven't seen in years.


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## MrGrimm

A cool crisp day, with an endless blue sky, punctuated along the horizon with trees within the throws of autumns grandeur, aahhh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...helping a friend


----------



## Hairazor

Watching a child get really excited about getting their first library card


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Copchick

Hairazor said:


> Watching a child get really excited about getting their first library card


That is awesome!


----------



## debbie5

my 8 year old coming back from a day with Grandpa and bringing with her her 1st pan of warm brownies that she made all by herself...

(today was a magic day, where we all got along really well, made each other laugh all day..it was amazing...)


----------



## Goblin

Getting a card from an old friend


----------



## MrGrimm

Making people I work with laugh out loud.


----------



## Goblin

Getting my first Halloween card of the season


----------



## MrGrimm

Kittens & blenders!

































But NOT together obvisouly!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Fritos and bean dip


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Not sleeping in the same bed & under the same sheets as Roxy! (BEAN DIP!!!!!)


----------



## Goblin

Watching old classic horror moves on TCM


----------



## MrGrimm

The smell of a pumpkin with a candle burning in it


----------



## RoxyBlue

MrGrimm said:


> ^ Not sleeping in the same bed & under the same sheets as Roxy! (BEAN DIP!!!!!)


That made me laugh

....the smell of autumn in the air, rather than bean dip under the sheets:jol::googly:


----------



## Goblin

Payday and comic book Friday


----------



## MrGrimm

RoxyBlue said:


> That made me laugh
> 
> ....the smell of autumn in the air, rather than bean dip under the sheets:jol::googly:


Fun banter on the hauntforum!


----------



## debbie5

...always having this nice forum to come to ...like a lil, weird , online freakfamily.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...freshly brewed coffee


----------



## MrGrimm

Those little marshmallows in the hot chocolate packets


----------



## Spooky1

The Orioles winning their first playoff game in 15 years.


----------



## Goblin

Getting the last "My Pet Ghost" at Walmart


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy cutting my hair so I look neat & clean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not having to pay for haircuts


----------



## Goblin

The election is finally over


----------



## Copchick

Finding out that my jumping spider scared the crap out of my mail carrier!


----------



## Goblin

Buying some 3 candle sets with electric cords today


----------



## Spooky1

A Panera cinnamon roll to share with Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Did you just buy one?)

....the smell of Christmas cookies baking


----------



## Goblin

A Christmas card from an old friend


----------



## Moon Dog

Talking to an old friend on the phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing an old friend on the forum


----------



## Goblin

Getting the sugar-free stuff I ordered for the holidays


----------



## Copchick

Having my best friend for over 40 years.


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## Copchick

Warm baked cookies right out of the oven


----------



## Evil Andrew

(yum)

Friends that bring over warm cookies : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

..friends that share the warm cookies their friends brought over:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Going to see Roxy play violin in a Christmas concert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....knowing someone in the audience


----------



## Wildcat

Finally getting back online with my new Macbook pro.


----------



## Spooky1

Getting the Christmas tree up and decorated.


----------



## Copchick

Trying to hide christmas presents from prying eyes and furry paws.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vegging out all weekend....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...peanut M&Ms


----------



## Goblin

Getting the indoor decorating done


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Having winter storm Draco miss your county...yeah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the first snow flurries of winter


----------



## Hairazor

Four days off


----------



## Goblin

Got all the batteries I need today


----------



## Copchick

Watching and listening to my dog dream.


----------



## the bloody chef

a cup of hazelnut coffee and warm gooey brownies right out of the oven :xbones:


----------



## Spooky1

A white Christmas (just a dusting, but it looks nice)


----------



## Hairazor

Having all the family together for Christmas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Grand Marnier truffles from Bomboys


----------



## Goblin

My niece is staying with us through New Year's


----------



## Copchick

Having a cat as a body warmer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lunch with a sister


----------



## Copchick

Or if you're a zombie, having a sister for lunch!


----------



## Hairazor

Happiness is reading what Copchick just posted ^ and getting a big fit of giggles!


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is having friends that know you're weird- and they still talk to you!


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs and McDonalds fries for lunch


----------



## Copchick

Having your dog give you her toy for safe keeping before she goes to sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate lava cake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolre-New Year's Eve with your honey....and furry family .....


----------



## the bloody chef

Having someone you haven't seen in years pop into your thoughts- and then running into them !


----------



## Goblin

Getting several things done that I had been putting off


----------



## Copchick

Going back to working 4 - 10 hour days this year.


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work anymore


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is putting on a sweater right out of the dryer and going out into the cold!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the sun shining in your office window.


----------



## Goblin

Quiet time to sit back, relax, and reflect on the past year!


----------



## Copchick

Bunny kisses from my rabbit, Punkin. She's so cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a warm dog at the foot of the bed. Of course, she also likes to move up to the center of the bed and use our legs as pillows


----------



## Copchick

A BIG paycheck having alot of OT the past two weeks! Treat time, coming up!


----------



## Hairazor

Checking out all the posts about other members' happiness


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is a big mug of hot cocoa w/marshmallows on a cold snowy morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^agreed!


...sharing a warm cinnamon roll from Panera


----------



## Goblin

My sister come home from the hospital


----------



## Copchick

Back to working a 4-10 hour shift and lovin' the 3 days off. Awesome! Can't wait till summer now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a five minute brownie with vanilla ice cream, Hershey's syrup, and whipped cream


----------



## Goblin

My doctor's appointment is over


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is your BFF bringing you fresh made chicken soup when you have the flu!


----------



## Goblin

Today is comic book Friday


----------



## the bloody chef

happiness is a warm puppy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...re-reading a book you loved as a child


----------



## Goblin

The rain has finally moved on after four days


----------



## the bloody chef

A nice warm sunshiney day to open the windows and get some fresh air in the house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a three day weekend


----------



## Goblin

Payday and comic book Friday!


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is free pizza at Happy Hour!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...not being the driver of the car that did a 180 this morning on a slippery road


----------



## Copchick

... Lifesavers Gummie candy


----------



## scareme

Buds, that will soon turn into flowers.


----------



## Goblin

Getting stuff done I had been putting off


----------



## the bloody chef

Happiness is trying on old clothes that didn't fit anymore- and they're loose!


----------



## Goblin

Sugar free candy when you're diabetic


----------



## scareme

Cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Spooky1's homemade spaghetti sauce


----------



## Goblin

Getting a lot of work done today


----------



## Copchick

...blooming crocuses


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:A field full of wildflowers in full bloom....
(pollen be damned....)


----------



## Evil Andrew

......hanging out with P5......


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a perfectly baked potato with butter and sour cream


----------



## Goblin

With great big steak to go with it!


----------



## Ramonadona

...winning the Haunt Forum $20 prop contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing what people come up with for the $20 prop contest


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs and MacDonalds fries for lunch


----------



## Copchick

Completing a really cool paint job (better than I expected) on a skellie. My co-workers liked him.


----------



## Goblin

Getting some stuff done I needed to finish


----------



## Draik41895

Doing makeup on a pretty girl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching Draik grow up on this forum


----------



## Goblin

A happy kitty laying in my lap


----------



## Copchick

Discovering a hawk's nest at our shooting range (NOT in any danger) and watching them feed their babys. They're all white fluff!


----------



## Goblin

Seeing my great niece playing with the cats


----------



## Ramonadona

...getting a big hug and sloppy kiss from the grandbabies.


----------



## Moon Dog

when it's _finally _a great day outside _and _it's the weekend!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a good husband


----------



## Goblin

Payday is Friday


----------



## Moon Dog

Two sunny days on a weekend!


----------



## Ramonadona

...taking a walk on a sunny day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing my dog happy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:A perfectly ripe large banana...no spots...no brown areas...just deep yellow, ripe to perfection and waiting that first bite.... (now where did I put that peanut butter??)


----------



## Goblin

Sugar free candy


----------



## debbie5

Immodium! Damn antibiotics....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Finding some money you left in your spring jacket and forgot about.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....well behaved dogs


----------



## Bone Dancer

A cat that listens to you.


----------



## Copchick

A dog keeping you warm on a chilly night at camp


----------



## Goblin

One more day to payday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing beautiful new hardware on the kitchen cabinets


----------



## Bone Dancer

having all the dishes clean at one time


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday and payday today


----------



## Bone Dancer

Being able to have the windows open at night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that!


....seeing HF friends at the convention


----------



## Bone Dancer

Being able to go to the convention.


----------



## Goblin

Getting my banking straightened out


----------



## RoxyBlue

...diverting Goblin's money to my secret offshore account


----------



## Copchick

Clean windows and freshly laundered curtains hung out to dry. Sniff...ahhh. Smells wonderful!


----------



## Goblin

Not having to go to work in the heavy rains today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of rain in the spring


----------



## Bone Dancer

Hearing the peepers (frogs) for the first time in the spring.


----------



## Goblin

The rain has stopped......for now!


----------



## Bone Dancer

The first tomatoes from the garden.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing all the strawberry plants in bloom. Now if only the garden creatures would leave us some of the berries once they appear....


----------



## Bone Dancer

A warm summer night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having a semi-working kitchen


----------



## Bone Dancer

Finding mushrooms.


----------



## Copchick

Getting my new frig and riding mower for camp. Life will be so much easier.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Seeing my ferns in the barrel next to the door come up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of freshly cut grass when I'm not the one who has to mow it


----------



## Bone Dancer

The smelll of fresh cut grass when I am the one that mowed it.


----------



## Copchick

The smell of a barbecue in the summer


----------



## [email protected]

So true Copchick! I think I know what I want for dinner, then I smell what the neighbors are grilling and everything changes.

Happiness is seeing that my passion vine has survived the NY winter and is sprouting up like crazy!


----------



## Goblin

No bills in the mail! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

...trying out a new recipe for cooking mahi mahi that tastes amazing


----------



## Bone Dancer

Having money left after paying the bills.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...finding out where Bone Dancer stashes the spare cash:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Working out in the yard today


----------



## highbury

The smell of the burgers on my grill and an ice cold IPA


----------



## Copchick

One more day of vacation left, then back to work on Weds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing peonies in bloom in the yard


----------



## Goblin

Is being me and watching everyone trying to be like me!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not raining for a few days in a row so my yard will dry out and I can mow it.
It's either that or get sheep.


----------



## Copchick

A good plumber


----------



## Goblin

84 degrees today!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting the ripe strawberries picked before the birds, squirrels, ants, and slugs find them


----------



## Copchick

Air conditioning


----------



## Goblin

Getting over being sick last night


----------



## Spooky1

.... Going out to dinner with Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Watching my great niece play with the cats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chicken broccoli bowl with peanut sauce from Ricky's Rice Bowl


----------



## Goblin

Today is payday!


----------



## highbury

Watching re-runs of Face Off with my 10-month-old son (he's mesmerized, by the way!)


----------



## Goblin

Chatting with an old friend tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

....biscotti for dipping in hot coffee


----------



## highbury

...gathering my costume and makeup for MHC


----------



## Goblin

Another Comic book Friday


----------



## highbury

...working from home this week


----------



## RoxyBlue

...visiting with HauntForum friends


----------



## Goblin

First watermelon of the summer


----------



## Copchick

Big delicious ripe peaches


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Watching pet sematary 2 during a rain/thunder storm.
I don't know why...but this combination just makes me feel so good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being greeted by a happy dog


----------



## Goblin

You'll forgive me for not feeling very happy right now!


----------



## highbury

...welcoming the first day of summer on the front porch


----------



## Spooky1

... Pain medication.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....apple walnut salad with grilled shrimp, feta cheese, dried cranberries, and honey lime pistachio dressing


----------



## scareme

Getting the internet back after two weeks without it.


----------



## scareme

RoxyBlue said:


> ...visiting with HauntForum friends


So true!


----------



## scareme

Spooky1 said:


> ... Pain medication.


You're preaching to the choir there, Amen!


----------



## scareme

A dish of cherry crisp, made from the cherries from my very own cherry tree.


----------



## debbie5

Having scareme back online!


----------



## scareme

debbie5 said:


> Having scareme back online!


Thank you, Sweetie! It's good to be back.


----------



## Goblin

Getting away from the house for a couple of hours


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happiness is Hauntforum and all the lovely forum members that post often and post often. (did I say those that post often??? Love you guys...all of you.....you bring the "love" to the forum....) 
P.S. You know who you are....and if you don't....I will let you know...


----------



## scareme

Happiness is reading Pumpkin5's posts.


----------



## Goblin

Reading Pumpkin5's posts while eating a late night snack of chicken tenders!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...making little tinfoil boats to sail in puddles after the rain (we used to do that when we were kids)


----------



## Spooky1

... Roxy fixing dinner while I was napping.


----------



## scareme

Roxy fixing dinner while I was napping.  No wait, Roxy didn't fix me any dinner.


----------



## Goblin

A late night snack


----------



## scareme

Clean sheets on my bed.


----------



## highbury

Celebrating my birthday with my son


----------



## Goblin

Making it through another month bill wise


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Roxy fixing dinner while I was napping.  No wait, Roxy didn't fix me any dinner.


Well, we kept the plate warm for you but you didn't show up:googly:

.....seeing a toad in the garden


----------



## Spooky1

... Less pain.


----------



## Goblin

Another comic book Friday


----------



## highbury

The end of another work week.


----------



## Goblin

The van passed inspection!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having dinner with Spooky1's family in Little Italy in Baltimore


----------



## Copchick

No rain!!!


----------



## Goblin

No pain!


----------



## highbury

A new job! BAM!


----------



## Goblin

Today is payday!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a holiday in the middle of the week


----------



## Copchick

A big fluffy kitty named Cheddar.


----------



## debbie5

...realizing that in 1917, when my house was built, there were NO FANS...previous owner said that in the 1940's the family would all sleep in the living & dining rooms all summer, as upstairs was like an oven ..I'm so happy that I don't have to roast!! It's so humid & gross. I cannot imagine life without a box fan.


----------



## [email protected]

Debbie- That reminds me of the house I grew up in. It was ~200 years old and HOT. The window sashes would swell up, making them tricky to open (and impossible to close in sudden storms). My current home is no 3-story Victorian, but it has central A/C. I'll take it! (To stay on topic: Happiness is central A/C.)


----------



## Copchick

...a goofball, sweetie pie dog named Jack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Thundershirts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:An alarm system to thwart the thieves that have prayed on my home. Oh, and the 45 caliber I am holding to pepper their behinds.... But I think that is more of a punctuate, instead of a pepper.. Whatever it takes....:devil:


----------



## Goblin

Payday yesterday and comic book Friday today!


----------



## debbie5

taking home free leftover STEAK...the barbeque party we went to made way too much meat. Yay for free food and not having to cook tomorrow! (and getting to eat STEAK!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a perfectly ripe nectarine


----------



## Goblin

Getting my prescriptions renewed


----------



## highbury

...a trip to Lowe's to get some wood and foam


----------



## RoxyBlue

...an afternoon cup of hot tea


----------



## Goblin

A late night snack


----------



## Bone Dancer

A nice long nap


----------



## davensj

A pneumatic prop idea that actually turned out to be a really great and fun prop. Makes me a happy man


----------



## RoxyBlue

...lunch with an old friend


----------



## SterchCinemas

Going to Vans Warped Tour with my best friend, and finally returning to the forum after a few months.


----------



## Goblin

Would be a couple of days without any rain!


----------



## highbury

...sitting in 90 degree heat...working on new props!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...sitting in an air conditioned house, although I'm not working on any props at the moment.


----------



## Spooky1

.. finally getting our kitchen counter installed after a 2+ month wait.


----------



## Goblin

My nephew got a new job


----------



## highbury

...a day of horror movies...in an air conditioned house!


----------



## [email protected]

Temperatures dropping by 10 degrees for Sunday's MnT! (Glad we pushed it to Sunday!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...Ben & Jerry's coffee Heath Bar crunch ice cream


----------



## Goblin

A cat curled up in your lap


----------



## Bone Dancer

Cooler and drier weather, ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Goblin

A big bag of nacho cheese bugles


----------



## highbury

Becoming a HO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Peanut butter cup ice cream


----------



## awokennightmare

the start of Haunt Season!


----------



## scareme

Rain, I love the rain.


----------



## awokennightmare

Enjoying a lovely day!


----------



## Goblin

An entire week of peace and quiet!


----------



## scareme

Swimming in the pool alone.


----------



## Goblin

Getting a few things done


----------



## highbury

Getting dressed up for a zombie walk!!!


----------



## Goblin

Buying my first Halloween stuff of the 2013 season


----------



## Lambchop

8am. Hangover. Empty house. Pouring down rain. Day off. Glass of beer.


----------



## DandyBrit

Knowing that four months of work related crap is finally over (I hope) and that I can get on with the important things in life again.


----------



## MrGrimm

The beginning of Fall!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Monday work day is over!


----------



## Goblin

No more work days..........especially in Winter!


----------



## autumnghost

A good book, a glass of Mt. Dew, in a clean house (that I didn't have to get that way) and silence. Ahhhh bliss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...making room in the schedule for free time


----------



## MrGrimm

Getting back in touch with other haunters!


----------



## Goblin

Autumn is almost here!


----------



## highbury

...carving your first epitaph with your brand new dremel!


----------



## Goblin

Today is the first day of Autumn


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of freshly baked bread


----------



## MrGrimm

Sleeping with the windows open and hearing that autumn rain


----------



## Goblin

Payday in one week


----------



## highbury

Having all of my Halloween props finally put away for another year.


----------



## Copchick

A good steak, medium rare


----------



## Goblin

Hearing from an old friend


----------



## RoxyBlue

...still having old friends


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

.....not having to dig up an old friend to visit them.


----------



## Copchick

Hearing the leaves crush under my boots when I've come home from work. They smell great too!


----------



## Goblin

My sister is gonna make me a sugar-free apple pie for Thanksgiving!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being with family for Thanksgiving except for the part about having to share a bathroom with 20 people that day


----------



## Goblin

I don't have to go to work anymore half dead with a bad cold!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

........finally having all my Halloween props put away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that!


----------



## highbury

...staying home from work and playing blocks with my sick son.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

...spicy nacho cheese Doritos and a glass of champagne, extra dry


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A nice warm fire and a glass of wine


----------



## highbury

_Planes, Trains & Automobiles_ on TV!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pumpkin spice coffee on Thankgiving morning.


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Left overs from Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Goblin

A new pre-lit artificial tree


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Going home for the Holidays


----------



## Copchick

Getting some good deals at the outlets on Black Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being pretty much done with Christmas shopping


----------



## Goblin

It's Friday and I'm still alive!


----------



## Copchick

Listening to a really good blues guitar. (Joe Bonamassa)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hearing that my Dad is expected to be out of the hospital by the end of this week


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Getting an unexpected hug from my teenage son.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a good dog as a companion


----------



## Hairazor

My co-worker calling and saying she will work my Sat. for me tomorrow


----------



## Goblin

A great Christmas


----------



## highbury

Throwing out all of the junk from 2013


----------



## RoxyBlue

...watching the Twilight Zone marathon


----------



## Goblin

Not seeing my name in the obituaries


----------



## scareme

Seeing that Gobby has posted. He's back.


----------



## Moon Dog

A temperature above freezing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Amen to that!


chocolate raspberry brownies


----------



## scareme

Decorating for a holiday. Any holiday.


----------



## Copchick

Standing in my storage unit among all the props and thinking about Halloween 2014!


----------



## highbury

A weekend with no plans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...using Facetime to chat with my family


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hiding behind a door and scaring the crap out of my husband.:devil:


----------



## scareme

Hearing a song my Mother used to sing to us. If I'm so happy, why am I crying?


----------



## Copchick

Singing to any Bruce Springsteen song on the radio in your car.


----------



## scareme

^true

Have dinner out with some old friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a bright sunny day following a snowstorm


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ A snowstorm following a bright, sunny day.... (coming from a Southern girl with a fondness for winter weather)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Blueberries!


----------



## Goblin

Hot dogs and Macdonald's fries


----------



## highbury

A warm blanket when the temperature is -4 degrees...


----------



## scareme

Red roses, a classic standard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being part of a warm, funny, loving family


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting some alone time with the wife... :devil:


----------



## Copchick

The smell of Sunday dinner in the oven.


----------



## scareme

Finally finishing a project I started in Sept.


----------



## highbury

The end of another long week...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The beginning of the WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Goblin

Not having to work anymore!


----------



## drevilstein

a weekend with nowhere to go and nothing to do


----------



## Copchick

My bed...I love my bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a prop in progress in May


----------



## Lunatic

Finding a contractor to commit to a job and finish within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Goblin

A cat curled up in your lap while you're posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a sunny birthday weekend


----------



## diagia

Happiness is the sound of children laughing


----------



## Goblin

Watching a twenty year old vacation film!


----------



## highbury

Scoring a shihatsu massager at the thrift store for $4!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Watching some more home movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a soft breeze drifting through open windows


----------



## Goblin

The end of a 5 week month


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Realizing that there are actually cookies in the cookie jar.


----------



## Goblin

Today was payday


----------



## Hairazor

Gonna get to meet Scareme, YAY!


----------



## deadSusan

Making my first moving prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...listening to a Tchaikovsky symphony.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...finishing your $20 prop challenge.


----------



## Goblin

Payday and comic book Friday


----------



## highbury

Getting a full night's sleep


----------



## kauldron

A stress-free week in the Caribbean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...knowing so many creative people here


----------



## Goblin

My great niece graduated tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue

...being done with the Christmas shopping


----------



## Lord Homicide

... a word with three syllables, three vowels and six consonants. All divisible by three.


----------



## ghostgirl

having the right tools for the job


----------



## scareme

Having a purring cat sitting on your lap


----------



## highbury

...an afternoon of working on props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hot chocolate with mini marshmallows


----------



## Rahnefan

Heck yes it is.

...finding something you haven't seen in 40+ years.


----------



## Goblin

A late night snack when you're hungry


----------



## highbury

...finishing your first props of the year!


----------



## Spooky1

... Temperatures above the 30's


----------



## Goblin

If I'm not dead then I'm happy


----------



## RoxyBlue

...crunchy-style Cheetos


----------



## Hairazor

... when the street sweeper goes by for the first time in the Spring and gets rid of all the winter debris that has accumulated by the curb


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the smell of fresh mulch on the flower beds


----------



## Goblin

Anytime I get a good report from my heart doctor


----------



## Hairazor

--- any time Goblin gets a good report from his heart doctor


----------



## Copchick

...music. I love music.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween night


----------



## Copchick

...discovering a couple bottles of Pumpking beer in the basement fridge that you thought were long gone. Tastes mighty fine on a beautiful day.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

....owning my 1st human skull!! *in a Steve Irwin voice "It's a beaut!"


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Outside of my wonderful and supporting family; A single malt, a rainy day, some paper mach and my sketch pad. All together or one at time!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Realizing my dream.....realizing my dream.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going home from work a little early on Friday because no one else has been here since right after lunch:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

....That awesome feeling when you realize....Tomorrow I leave the city, and spend a week in the woods camping with great friends!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dark chocolate with pumpkin seeds


----------



## Copchick

Getting paid to go swift water rescue training, all the while having beautiful weather and having a blast.


----------



## deadSusan

Taking a nap with your dog.


----------



## scareme

Relaxing in a hot bath, with a glass of wine, listening to the rain on the windows.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Getting back from the woods all grungy, and enjoying a nice shower and sleeping in your own bed!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...chocolate chip cookies warm from the oven with a glass of cold milk


----------



## Copchick

...one more day of work then VACATION!!! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Two whole days of nothing but prop work!!!


----------



## deadSusan

A robin singing in the rain.


----------



## Hairazor

Listening to the train whistle in the distance as I fall asleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finding a toad while out on an evening walk


----------



## highbury

... getting the yard work done


----------



## highbury

...finishing my costume for MHC in the garage while playing the soundtrack to Halloween III and listening to the thunderstorm outside.


----------



## Goblin

Comic book Friday


----------



## highbury

...making French Toast for breakfast


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Prepping all the rods and reels, gathering all the supplies and heading out for a night of fishing!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a warm puppy (soon):jol:


----------



## Goblin

A good report from the heart doctor


----------



## highbury

Goblin said:


> A good report from the heart doctor


Congrats, Goblin!!

A 3-year-old who is potty trained!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a puppy who is housebroken


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That chocolate aroma on the Halloween candy isle.


----------



## Otaku

Haunted Bayou said:


> That chocolate aroma on the Halloween candy isle.


That chocolate aroma ANYwhere!


----------



## Spooky1

Getting started on a prop


----------



## Goblin

Payday today


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> Getting started on a prop


Actually finishing a prop.


----------



## scareme

Coming home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....seeing Scareme here again


----------



## Goblin

Popcorn with pour over butter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My dawg resting his head in my lap.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Having my best friend with me the whole summer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having your puppy sleep through the night so you can finally get some rest yourself.


----------



## Goblin

Cooler nights


----------



## Rick

A prop that works the 1st time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a box of Belgian chocolates


----------



## highbury

...seeing Ghost play live in Pittsburgh. After the show, I'm in line for the bathroom. I turn around, and there behind me is Doug Bradley. I got to meet Pinhead!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....finishing a prop


----------



## Iniquity

Happiness is when the cop coming toward you with his lights on passes you.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Happiness is seven days until Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...the sound of autumn leaves crunching underfoot on a fine fall day


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Christmas lights going up on houses


----------



## Halloween Jokes

reading a fresh new Halloween joke


----------



## RoxyBlue

...quiet dogs


----------



## Halloween Jokes

When October arrives


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing Christmas lights going up on the houses in the neighborhood


----------



## Goblin

Children on Christmas morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hot chocolate on a chilly December morn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baileys Irish cream in coffee on a chilly December morning


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:January 23rd with so many possibilities before me and a wonderful crew of Halloween helpers to see all my twisted visions brought to life....oh my...it's going to be awe inspiring....(You should join in....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...having a dog that will listen to you - and someday we will know this happiness:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

... it finally being Friday after a long week


----------



## RoxyBlue

...fresh avocado slices on tortilla chips


----------



## scareme

Living in a house without stairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a chocolate muffin with chocolate chips to share


----------



## scareme

...finally finished trying on everything in the closet. Goodwill should be happy too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...getting rid of stuff you don't need anymore


----------



## Goblin

Getting a good report from the doctor


----------



## RoxyBlue

...seeing fresh growth in the garden


----------



## Goblin

Watching old horror movies


----------



## Moon Dog

Finally Friday


----------



## Goblin

Payday's wednesday


----------



## Moon Dog

Only five days till Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a best friend


----------



## Goblin

a new computer


----------



## Moon Dog

Four days till Friday


----------



## Goblin

Payday is today


----------



## Moon Dog

Tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Goblin

A day of no aches and pains


----------



## Moon Dog

Friday!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Breakfast from Biscuitville


----------



## RoxyBlue

....the smell of peonies in bloom


----------



## Goblin

My brother ordered a new stero


----------



## Moon Dog

Having Friday off


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having Monday off


----------



## Hairazor

The first big flea market of the year (and due to great weather it was bigger than usual)


----------



## RoxyBlue

....a fresh cinnamon roll from Panera


----------



## scareme

getting my hands in the dirt.


----------



## Moon Dog

More rain (I actually like rainy days)


----------



## Goblin

Swiss steak for supper


----------



## Moon Dog

Being with family


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reading one of Scareme's hilarious family anecdotes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Reading a Lilian Jackson Braun book (The Cat Who).


----------



## scareme

Life with my family. They keep me on my toes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Floating in the ocean.


----------



## Goblin

Reconnecting with an old friend


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Baking, and then eating, the perfect chewy/crunchy chocolate chip and oatmeal cookie.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Spending two days off work with your wife.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spending the day with your best friends.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Vanilla flavored tootsie rolls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...dark chocolate raspberry truffles


----------



## Hairazor

The kind people of Haunt Forum and you ^ know who I mean


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beautiful flowers.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Finishing your 2017 $20 prop challenge.


----------



## scareme

Finally getting the craft room organized.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Getting 30 new posts so you can enter $20 prop challenge.


----------



## Lizzyborden

...realizing that when I'm done remodeling, it will be like having a new house


----------



## RoxyBlue

....being with my three brothers, four sisters, and a whole lot of nieces and nephews to celebrate my mom's 90th birthday.


----------



## Lizzyborden

Chatting with my best friend on what may be her last birthday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a kind and loving spouse


----------



## Lizzyborden

... your toddler giving you a big smile even though you know her cold has her feeling just as miserable as you do.


----------



## Dreadmakr

... a wife that hates chick flicks, and love anything with a creature, a robot, or a spaceship


----------



## RoxyBlue

...open windows on a cool breezy day


----------



## Dreadmakr

... sleeping late on Saturday


----------



## RoxyBlue

...going into a Costco and seeing a stack of Pose 'n' Stay skellies just waiting to go home with you


----------



## Dreadmakr

Having enough time, energy and money to put together the kind of haunt that you really want to build


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a chocolate truffle


----------



## Dreadmakr

A chocolate birthday cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

....having time to do things you really want to do.


----------



## Dreadmakr

being inspired to build a brand new haunt prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

...a winter day when the air is crisp and the sun is brightly shining


----------



## Dreadmakr

Being indoors and warm, instead of outdoors in the cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

….binge-watching old classic horror movies


----------



## Hairazor

Knowing I don't have to go to work on raw days like this


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Having dinner with a friend.


----------



## Hairazor

Finding there is one last cookie in the box


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Working with people who are professional, truly nice and caring and tend to their patients.


----------



## Hairazor

Not having to shell out for Income Tax this year


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My oven and stove working so I can bake.


----------



## xredge

Daughters boyfriend is a hard worker and gets me moving with my alignments, as i refuse just to have him do it.


----------



## Hairazor

Seeds starting to sprout


----------



## xredge

Late fall/Winter no more construction, well get a break from most of it


----------



## Hairazor

Seeing the painted rocks you put out gone


----------



## xredge

Actually having help with the yard work, and just doing it and going above and beyond. Non of it being expected or asked.


----------



## xredge

Well to continue above post came home from work last night, to find the whole front done no more sticks, pinecones, pebbles, leaves for the small stuff. He cleaned up the Lilacs and the area where I have the peonies and Trumpet vine. Not sure how I feel about him throwing away the expensive fence that was there but was starting to get a little mangled in areas. He even cut the tree up in the neighbors yard that fell. This was all planned for Sunday.


----------



## Hairazor

Happiness is happy Haunt members ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

…a little brownie sundae


----------



## Hairazor

Air conditioning (82 at 11:00 A.M. and climbing -- and did I mention humidity)


----------



## xredge

Being able to go up to the Country Meat Market (small local butcher) and get one of their New York strip steak sandwiches they make for lunches on Fridays. I guess they usually sell out and only get them during lunch time for a couple of hours if that. Plus they normal hours I can't even make as they open late and close early. But it was really good and not anymore than a burger from a fast food joint and came with a bag of Gourmet chips and a bottle of pop or water.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Eating the most amazing, delicious steak and cheese sub from a place, I can no longer remember, in Waltham Massachusetts. The owner used to put little pieces of pickle in them. Best sub in the world.


----------



## Hairazor

My dog snuggled in my lap while I watch TV


----------



## xredge

My daughter's car not going into gear, with her ex's parents being able to fix it and actually knew what to look for, was still at work and leaving late. Looked at it when I got home and he did a real good temp job on it so will get her through this week so I can get the part and fix it right on Sunday.


----------



## Hairazor

Finally got to see the house my youngest daughter and her husband bought 1 1/2 yr ago (and boy were there lots and lots of orange cone flowers along the way)


----------



## xredge

Nice Hairazor, Daughter and Fiancée are looking at something again that fell through that fell through before, wasn't on their end, hopefully this time works out for them.


----------



## SterchCinemas

It's having a few drinks and returning to Hauntforum from nostalgic rememberance and realizing I've been coming on here every so often for almost 11 years now. I joined when I was 13, I'm 25 now.


----------



## Hairazor

Just enough rain so I don't have to water the outside plants


----------



## xredge

Sad to say, but going back to work, So much more peaceful


----------



## Hairazor

Pizza


----------



## xredge

New York strip steak sandwiches


----------



## Hairazor

My flowers not dying


----------



## xredge

Waterfall/pond is now running


----------



## Hairazor

Any day you don't need air or heat on


----------



## xredge

Free lunch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fettuccine Alfredo with chicken, mushrooms and asparagus.


----------



## xredge

Help with working on wife's car even though it took way to long for what it was.


----------



## Hairazor

Air conditioning on these 90+ degree days


----------



## xredge

Not being at 90+ degree yet, will be there tomorrow and Thursday though


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Having a wild rabbit in your yard. First time in 15 years we have a bunny hopping around!! How cool is that? Well, lol, for me it is!


----------



## xredge

I wish I could get them to quit eating stuff grass and weeds are ok but not flowers and veggies. Had a Goose walking along fence line trying to figure how to get out and just a single one, even asked him if he got lost. LOL! used to Turkeys doing that and then finally flying over it.

Well would have been nicer if I haven't had to stay at work so late the past few nights, Family has been at Michigan Adventure since Tuesday quite house without Wife, daughter and grandkids. Already got the no so great news they are on the way back figured would be later.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Finding out that people missed you when you were gone; not just patients but co-workers! I was just so delightfully surprised I was missed by co-workers (I was surprised anyone noticed I was gone). I got welcome back hugs from four different people. I didn't really tell anyone I was taking a few days off (well 8) and I guess people thought I quit. One male friend of mine cracked me up, he said: "I'm so surprised I missed you but I did, can I hug you?". I replied "OK you little weirdo and thank you.". He then ruined the moment by telling a patient I was his baby mama.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Happiness is seeing you happy


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ OK, now we are just going around in circles because you saying that made me happy. Thank you.


----------



## Hairazor

^Anytime

Cooler weather


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Happiness is... muting your TV because you hear faint voices outside, looking out the front window to see what's going on, and seeing groups of people pointing at different areas of your Halloween display and smiling, laughing, and taking tons of pictures. 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Happiness is getting your Christmas project done in time for Christmas with days to spare


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Happiness is having a warm late-December day to take down your outside Christmas lights before another deep freeze hits, and ices all the lights into the bushes. 😁


----------



## Hairazor

Happiness is seeing the sub zero weather in the rear view mirror


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happiness is spontaneously hugging someone you really like.


----------



## Hairazor

Happiness is getting my family together for Christmas


----------

